# getting down to buisness... with cresties



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Right. 
The time is coming where i actually need to get the stuff! :O 

plan - exo terra 45x45x60 with bio-active sub (with woodlice) real plants, uvb 2% bulb, and a heat mat (with stat n wot not) thats it so far. 

so, if i get Exo Terra Rainforest Habitat Kit 45cm x 45cm x 60 cm - Swallow Aquatics

what extra things do i need? and what things do i NOT need in there, besides whatever sub they have as i will be making my own.

i want to be told exactly what make/name wattage..EVERYTHING i need regarding a heat mat and the bulb cause i dont want to get it wrong! 

alto temps and humidity ranges 

I kno people ask these all the time, and sorry for repeating again :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Katie


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> Right.
> The time is coming where i actually need to get the stuff! :O
> 
> plan - exo terra 45x45x60 with bio-active sub (with woodlice) real plants, uvb 2% bulb, and a heat mat (with stat n wot not) thats it so far.
> ...


same here! :2thumb:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

do you any equip atm? i havent got any yet


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

forgot to mention earlier, make sure whereever you get your plants from that they dont use pesticides


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i've got a digital temp and humidity gage on it's way but thats it lol!

are you going for a faunarium first or straight into the terrarium?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2...1. just noticed ur name and (Y) lol and 2. i dont kno, depends how small it is when i find one i like, wot about u? how much were ur digital ones? 

and mike, im not tht dumb. haha jkin, i probly am lol and cheers for the heads up ...so if i get any from a garden center, i have to wash them right?....


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Righty ho..... off the top of my head.....



A digital thermo/ hydro (with min and max) I use the luckyrep pro one
Lots of plants/ hides, there isn't enough in that setup
misting bottle
if you go down the UV route get an arcadia... they rock (don't forget that whatever you get half the % as the mesh will only let half of the UV rays through.
Some CGD (not komodo)
Some calcium powder (for livefood)
Timer (for lights)
some reptile safe disinfectant
For a bulb use a dimmer stat, for the mat a mat stat
Right, tell me if I have left anything out :lol2:

Oh and temp ranges:

Between 70-80F in the day (never above 83F) and 65-72F at night (these are rough).

Humidity: mist in the evening and morning, let the humidity go up to around 80-90% and allow it to dry out in the day (not below 50%) you may find at this time of year the viv will dry out quickly due to central heating drying the air, if this is the case then just mist twice a day : victory:

Pheew done :lol2:


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

are you getting an adult? as if you're getting a baby, the setup needs to be pretty different... e.g - substrate with no impaction risk etc


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

'if you go down the UV route get an arcadia... they rock (don't forget that whatever you get half the % as the mesh will only let half of the UV rays through.'

so... i would need higher than 2? and would 2 be enough for plant growth? 
also, as iv never seen a mat stat in the flesh..or plastic. would i need to manually change the temp at night/day? 
and yea, i will be kitting it out with loads more plants, probly sell the plaggy ones after i have the real ones

cheers


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Nicquita said:


> are you getting an adult? as if you're getting a baby, the setup needs to be pretty different... e.g - substrate with no impaction risk etc


Good point :no1: she could also buy the big set up and get the substrate to become bioactive whilst the little one grows up in a faunarium


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> 'if you go down the UV route get an arcadia... they rock (don't forget that whatever you get half the % as the mesh will only let half of the UV rays through.'
> 
> so... i would need higher than 2? and would 2 be enough for plant growth?
> also, as iv never seen a mat stat in the flesh..or plastic. would i need to manually change the temp at night/day?
> ...


You can set the mat to be on 72F and keep it on 24/7 that way at night they still have somewhere to bask (although you may not have to think of heating too soon TBH) summer is comming and you never think of heating in the summer.... more like cooling :lol2:

I'm not to u on plants TBH I would ask in the housing section about that... or do a quick forum search : victory:


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Good point :no1: she could also buy the big set up and get the substrate to become bioactive whilst the little one grows up in a faunarium


yeah, that's what i intend to do. hopefully by the time Ickis (currently 3 grams ) outgrows his 30x30x45 exo, he should have a new setup up and running.

it's not really an issue if she's getting an adult though


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Good point :no1: she could also buy the big set up and get the substrate to become bioactive whilst the little one grows up in a faunarium


exactly what i was going to do hehe, get one of those plastic thingys and then i should be able to borrow the 'next size up; viv and kit that out appropriately n then put it in my big, main one once it is big enough. 

also, what sub would be good for babies then?...just kitchen roll?


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

I am bias but I would recommend some nice MagNaturals too 

GL with you set up - cant wait to see pics


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> exactly what i was going to do hehe, get one of those plastic thingys and then i should be able to borrow the 'next size up; viv and kit that out appropriately n then put it in my big, main one once it is big enough.
> 
> also, what sub would be good for babies then?...just kitchen roll?


Yep kitchen roll FTW :no1: easily monitor poops, no impaction worries, gives them poor camouflage.......happy days


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

haha dont u worry, i love those magnaturals lol


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

i was advised to use kitchen roll, as it helps with humidity aswell, which is apparently a bit more important for young cresties


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Yep kitchen roll FTW :no1: easily monitor poops, no impaction worries, gives them poor camouflage.......happy days



 as much as i hate the look of the poor thing on kitchen roll, it is the best thing lol specially for my first rep


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> as much as i hate the look of the poor thing on kitchen roll, it is the best thing lol specially for my first rep


Indeedy :no1:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Dr. Love said:


> haha dont u worry, i love those magnaturals lol


:2thumb:

Kitchen roll is nice and safe.

I still have my guys on Kitchen roll. May change it some time but its easy, clean and safe.

defiantly a good idea when you are settling a new addition!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Oh and on a side note, if you are worried about impaction you can always feed livefood in a separate container (I use a 1ft RUB) :2thumb:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> You can set the mat to be on 72F and keep it on 24/7 that way at night they still have somewhere to bask (although you may not have to think of heating too soon TBH) summer is comming and you never think of heating in the summer.... more like cooling :lol2:
> 
> I'm not to u on plants TBH I would ask in the housing section about that... or do a quick forum search : victory:


so just set the mat to 72 and everything is hunky dory? obviously checkin the temps incase  hmm and i cant remeber if my room gets hot in the summer... i think ti does  lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Oh and on a side note, if you are worried about impaction you can always feed livefood in a separate container (I use a 1ft RUB) :2thumb:


pardon my ignorance..but why would feeding live food in a rub be better/advisable if worried etc? :blush:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> so just set the mat to 72 and everything is hunky dory? obviously checkin the temps incase  hmm and i cant remeber if my room gets hot in the summer... i think ti does  lol


Yeah trust me you will worry a lot in summer :lol2: I think you should provide a heatmat set to 72-72F and a UV bulb, only the mat has to be stat-ed, then no worries :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> pardon my ignorance..but why would feeding live food in a rub be better/advisable if worried etc? :blush:


It prevents the little buggers from escaping (crickets), prevents the crestie taking a moulthful of soil, and finally you can make sure he/she is eating them and they are not hiding behind the BG waiting to bite the crestie in their sleep


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

double check

matt stated = keeps the temp the same ish... 
light doesnt need to be = doesnt give off much, if any heat. (timmer needed though, right?)


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> double check
> 
> matt stated = keeps the temp the same ish...
> light doesnt need to be = doesnt give off much, if any heat. (timmer needed though, right?)


Aye...
Assuming the light is a UV then yes, generally you don't need a stat :2thumb:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> It prevents the little buggers from escaping (crickets), prevents the crestie taking a moulthful of soil, and finally you can make sure he/she is eating them and they are not hiding behind the BG waiting to bite the crestie in their sleep


ar right ok. good idea...
im planning on feeding them to 2 part stuff, and feeding live things once or twice a week, like 1 or 2 cricks. could i just hand/tweezer feed them? or does tht take away the fun?


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> darwin2...1. just noticed ur name and (Y) lol and 2. i dont kno, depends how small it is when i find one i like, wot about u? how much were ur digital ones?
> 
> and mike, im not tht dumb. haha jkin, i probly am lol and cheers for the heads up ...so if i get any from a garden center, i have to wash them right?....


my chameleon's called darwin and 2 bacuase i couldn't have just darwin, was taken or something?!

think i'm gonna go for a faunarium but not sure how to fit lights to it and stuff :S

got my thermometer/hydrometer from this guy http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...59387-digital-temperature-humidity-gauge.html just waiting for it to arrive  ordered one for darwin too better than non-digital ones. 

some good advice coming in! i shall keep updated on this thread


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Aye...
> Assuming the light is a UV then yes, generally you don't need a stat :2thumb:



oki  and on the topic of UV, what wattage and things would be ok for plants but not tooo much for the cresite?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> ar right ok. good idea...
> im planning on feeding them to 2 part stuff, and feeding live things once or twice a week, like 1 or 2 cricks. could i just hand/tweezer feed them? or does tht take away the fun?


You could hand/ tweezer feed them if you want : victory:, but a little tip..... feed hoppers.... crickets are the devils spawn and come in packs of 500..... since you are only getting one small crestie you will have to dispose of them before you get the chance to feed them to the gecko.... assuming they haven't escaped :lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> my chameleon's called darwin and 2 bacuase i couldn't have just darwin, was taken or something?!
> 
> think i'm gonna go for a faunarium but not sure how to fit lights to it and stuff :S
> 
> ...


arrr i thought it was darwin as in you consider yourself to be a Charles Darwin the 2nd hehe 

hmm nor am i on the faunarium either...


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> oki  and on the topic of UV, what wattage and things would be ok for plants but not tooo much for the cresite?


Again I'm not to knowledgeable on plants, but as long as you provide plenty of foliage/ hides for the gecko he/she can choose to sit exposed to the UV or in a hide


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

yea im not too keen on the sound of cricks lol and tru tru... do you know of those magnetic hides? that one part sits outside the viv so you can peek without disturbing them? looked quite good but was wondering if they are ok for cresties


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> yea im not too keen on the sound of cricks lol


Go for hatchling locusts, you get about 30 a pack so you will use them before they die, they are rubbish at escaping, they don't smell, and if they do escape then it is very unlikely they will breed as they need high temps to breed :2thumb:

*All this sitting infront of a laptop is giving me a stiff neck.... oww*


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

on the plant front i found this list earlier on a thread for crestie friendly plants;

Spathiphyllum quarto – peace lilly
Fittonia white – mosaic plant
Nidularium fifi offset
Ficus pumila pot – creeping/climbing fig
Ficus quercifolia – creeping fig
Peruvian heartleaf Plant
Heartleaf Plant
Pothos – devils ivy
Silver Goosefoot Plant 
Lesser Tongue Fern
Bear Paws Fern
Dendrobium kingianum -orchid
Tropical Sheet Moss 

i got the common names for the ones i could find


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

*All this sitting infront of a laptop is giving me a stiff neck.... oww*[/QUOTE said:


> Glad you said neck! lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

> =Dr. Love;5925979]Glad you said neck! lol


Yeah I sorta set myself up for that one :bash:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> on the plant front i found this list earlier on a thread for crestie friendly plants;
> 
> Spathiphyllum quarto – peace lilly
> Fittonia white – mosaic plant
> ...


cheers


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Yeah I sorta set myself up for that one :bash:


would be quite concerned if the talk of reptiles you all flustered. :/ lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

what size faunarium would be suitable? i'm thinkin large?


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> what size faunarium would be suitable? i'm thinkin large?


Just a decent size one :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> would be quite concerned if the talk of reptiles you all flustered. :/ lol


I better leave this thread before it gets moved to the 18+ :lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> I better leave this thread before it gets moved to the 18+ :lol2:


haha we shall speak of it no more! :blush:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

370 x 220 x 250 mm any good? (large size)


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> 370 x 220 x 250 mm any good? (large size)


Sounds good : victory:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Sounds good : victory:


in that case i shall order one! (£8.79 on ebay)


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> in that case i shall order one! (£8.79 on ebay)


or *cough cough* make a trip to wilko Wilko Fish Tank/Vivarium 11ltr at Wilkinson Plus


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

b*****ks! i've ordered it now  oh well the wilko's by me is not brilliant so hopefully wouldn't have one anyway, that way i won't feel i've wasted pennies! any tips on how to attach the uv to the faunarium?

damn i wish i wasn't so excited! could of got the tank


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Female cresties tend to be a little more temperamental, although males tend to "abuse themselves" but each crestie is individual


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> b*****ks! i've ordered it now  oh well the wilko's by me is not brilliant so hopefully wouldn't have one anyway, that way i won't feel i've wasted pennies! any tips on how to attach the uv to the faunarium?
> 
> damn i wish i wasn't so excited! could of got the tank


iv im right, they dont really need uv, right? im just going to use is cause of the live plants i will have in the big viv


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> b*****ks! i've ordered it now  oh well the wilko's by me is not brilliant so hopefully wouldn't have one anyway, that way i won't feel i've wasted pennies! any tips on how to attach the uv to the faunarium?
> 
> damn i wish i wasn't so excited! could of got the tank


Don't need to put the UV in the faunarium :lol2: for the faunarium all you need is some kitchen roll, a couple of bottle tops, a digital thermo/hydro, and lots of foliage :2thumb:

The UV is mainly for plants


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Female cresties tend to be a little more temperamental, although males tend to "abuse themselves" but each crestie is individual


abuse themselves?...as in now? 
and i never left this threat, just ran out of things to say hehe


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Don't need to put the UV in the faunarium :lol2: for the faunarium all you need is some kitchen roll, a couple of bottle tops, a digital thermo/hydro, and lots of foliage :2thumb:
> 
> The UV is mainly for plants


thanks! problem solved!

Dr. Love get your fauraium or tank ordered!! lol

starting to think i should have broached the subject with my dad first :S oh well mum knows!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> abuse themselves?...as in now?
> and i never left this threat, just ran out of things to say hehe


Threat... abuse.... i shall just post this video.... it will clear up some stuff (warning contains gecko junk)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> thanks! problem solved!
> 
> Dr. Love get your fauraium or tank ordered!! lol
> 
> starting to think i should have broached the subject with my dad first :S oh well mum knows!!


haha he will come around. 
and hmm maybe this week or next, i havent picked one out yet!..crestie that is. 

and chris, i bet u wish u could do tht? lol and aslong as he does it in the dark and i dont have to watch him lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> haha he will come around.
> and hmm maybe this week or next, i havent picked one out yet!..crestie that is.
> 
> and chris, i bet u wish u could do tht? lol and aslong as he does it in the dark and i dont have to watch him lol


LOL!!! 

not picked out a crestie yet either, wanna get everything together first and let pop's get used to the idea. not that anything he says will stop me getting one (he didn't stop me gettin darwin!!)


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> haha he will come around.
> and hmm maybe this week or next,
> 
> A good tip to tell him is that they don't smell :no1:
> ...


As above


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

eheh aww 
oh and darwin2, was linked this today, not sure if you are going with live plants too, but anyway http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/338231-crested-geckos-safe-plant-list.html


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

it'll be living in my room too so he won't even have to see it! however i did catch him lookin at darwin when i first got him. he even tried to get him out! first person darwin bit! LOL


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> it'll be living in my room too so he won't even have to see it! however i did catch him lookin at darwin when i first got him. he even tried to get him out! first person darwin bit! LOL


Bwahaha, their bites don't hurt though :lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> eheh aww
> oh and darwin2, was linked this today, not sure if you are going with live plants too, but anyway http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/338231-crested-geckos-safe-plant-list.html


thanks thats brill!! : victory:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

oh oh oh. maybe i can perswade my mum to go to the rep shop near me..with me ofc and see what things they have for stock. i get lost when trying to find it


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Bwahaha, their bites don't hurt though :lol2:


only person he has bit actually

cresties aren't as aggressive are they? friendly lil folks not like darwin the grumpy sod! love him all the same tho :flrt:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)




----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> only person he has bit actually
> 
> cresties aren't as aggressive are they? friendly lil folks not like darwin the grumpy sod! love him all the same tho :flrt:


I've been bitten a couple of times.... not because he was being aggressive.... but because he thought my fingers were livefood..... like super huge mega worms :lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> oh oh oh. maybe i can perswade my mum to go to the rep shop near me..with me ofc and see what things they have for stock. i get lost when trying to find it


whereabouts is it? i'm not that far from leicester myself and on the look out for local cresties


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

aww cute bunny...reminds me of the one i used to have...found it in the kitchen with its ear chewed off, dead! at like age 7..nice


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

its in wigston. Scales and Tails Leicester, Reptiles, Fish, Birds & Mammals tiny shop, converted house, but great, i only met the girl but shes nice n knows alot


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> aww cute bunny...reminds me of the one i used to have...found it in the kitchen with its ear chewed off, dead! at like age 7..nice


RANDOM! :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> whereabouts is it? i'm not that far from leicester myself and on the look out for local cresties


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> aww cute bunny...reminds me of the one i used to have...found it in the kitchen with its ear chewed off, dead! at like age 7..nice


Awwww


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> RANDOM! :lol2:


haha its one of the few things i remember from my childhood. i remember not feeling that sad... putting it in a bag and into the wheelie bin! what did my mum do to me!? (she made me pick up the dead animals n dispose of them as she cant look at them)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> image


what are you implying there chris? lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> haha its one of the few things i remember from my childhood. i remember not feeling that sad... putting it in a bag and into the wheelie bin! what did my mum do to me!? (she made me pick up the dead animals n dispose of them as she cant look at them)


Thats mean..... when my rabbit died we had a little ceremony in the garden and invited all of the animals.... only 2 turned up..... crows.... bad times


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> its in wigston. Scales and Tails Leicester, Reptiles, Fish, Birds & Mammals tiny shop, converted house, but great, i only met the girl but shes nice n knows alot


cheers according to google maps its about 50mins away from me.....cresties £50 tho, not too bad a price


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> oh oh oh. maybe i can perswade my mum to go to the rep shop near me..with me ofc and see what things they have for stock. i get lost when trying to find it





darwin2 said:


> whereabouts is it? i'm not that far from leicester myself and on the look out for local cresties


Well.... ya'know


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> cheers according to google maps its about 50mins away from me.....cresties £50 tho, not too bad a price


Lilly exotics...perhaps :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Take your pick


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Well.... ya'know


trying to warn me about the perils of meeting people offline? 

oh and for one of my many hamsters i had a little funeral, had a tiny tiny wicca cart i found sumwere and played out a proper funeral with my friend lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

oh my that pic is amazing!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Take your pick
> image


too late chris, already seen those lol hoping on better, closer pics soon, i hope. but very interested in the blondes in there, but the nagging one (mum) wants me to wait to see what my local has hehe


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> trying to warn me about the perils of meeting people offline?


Well I meet up with some forumites occasionally... just make sure you know the person... otherwise.....










*thats one huge ass pedo bear*


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

lol!!! but, too late for that aswell. lol im stupid n just meet any1! met lots of people...of the male variety :/ lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> oh my that pic is amazing!!


Thats what she said..... sorry I'm tired.... given out soo much advice my brain has switched off :lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Thats what she said..... sorry I'm tired.... given out soo much advice my brain has switched off :lol2:


hahah 
and cheers for it all btw  <3


----------



## gav15 (Jan 9, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> I've been bitten a couple of times.... not because he was being aggressive.... but because he thought my fingers were livefood..... like super huge mega worms :lol2:


mine does that all the time, dives into the side of the glass when I turn his light on. And that video was way too dirty, never knew they did that, and didnt want to know.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> lol!!! but, too late for that aswell. lol im stupid n just meet any1! met lots of people...of the male variety :/ lol


I would joke..... but its too easy :whistling2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

where is lilly exotics as it doesn't say on website? not that i can find anyway


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> hahah
> and cheers for it all btw  <3


No problem : victory:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

gav15 said:


> mine does that all the time, dives into the side of the glass when I turn his light on. And that video was way too dirty, never knew they did that, and didnt want to know.


im sure you did. lol i wonder if its jsut for cleaning purposes..or :mf_dribble:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> where is lilly exotics as it doesn't say on website? not that i can find anyway


Laaarrndon, but they courier anywhere in mainland UK for £20 :2thumb:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> I would joke..... but its too easy :whistling2:


no no, go on, wana hear what you have to say. hehe bearing in mind im 'seeing' someone...from your neck of the woods actually :blush:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> no no, go on, wana hear what you have to say. hehe bearing in mind im 'seeing' someone...from your neck of the woods actually :blush:


Bwahahah who who who???? do tell??? are they a fellow forumite?

I wouldn't bad-mouth my homeland now would I


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

no there not lol he said cresties were ugly!!! 
and shut up! dont judge me! lol um wythenshawe....


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

and i want to kno what joke u would make lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> no there not lol he said cresties were ugly!!!
> and shut up! dont judge me! lol um wythenshawe....


Bwahaha a 5 min drive :lol2: but since he hates cresties :bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash::bash:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

really? hahah not keen on your accents though lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> really? hahah not keen on your accents though lol


:gasp: I don't have a mancunian accent thank you very much :whip: and th accent you are hearing isn't mancunian.... its widely referred to as "chav lingo" and is spread rapidly up and down the country :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Laaarrndon, but they courier anywhere in mainland UK for £20 :2thumb:


i'd wanna see them tho. bit of a treck for me. i shall leave you guys to your 'jokes' now lol have fun!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i'd wanna see them tho. bit of a treck for me. i shall leave you guys to your 'jokes' now lol have fun!!


You just don't want to get involved :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> :gasp: I don't have a mancunian accent thank you very much :whip: and th accent you are hearing isn't mancunian.... its widely referred to as "chav lingo" and is spread rapidly up and down the country :Na_Na_Na_Na:


what accent do you have thn? and no, he doesnt speak chavvy, thank god. he seems quite normal lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i'd wanna see them tho. bit of a treck for me. i shall leave you guys to your 'jokes' now lol have fun!!


aww bye bye, nice talking!
and me to tbf, bout seeing them


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> You just don't want to get involved :Na_Na_Na_Na:


your right i don't lol feel like a gooseberry!


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> what accent do you have thn? and no, he doesnt speak chavvy, thank god. he seems quite normal lol


I don't have any accent, infact I don't speak, I send post it's through the fabric of time


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> I don't have any accent, infact I don't speak, I send post it's through the fabric of time


somehow...you're not convincing me. lol i sound posh apparently  
aww and darwin, join in then hehe


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> somehow...you're not convincing me. lol i sound posh apparently
> aww and darwin, join in then hehe


as in skeleton with hair 








Or....


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> as in skeleton with hair
> image
> Or....
> image


the bottom one hehe and im defiantly not a skeleton with hair lol
bout my bed time now..well, actually my bed time is 9pm :/ lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> somehow...you're not convincing me. lol


Honest.... look what happens when the clocks change


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> the bottom one hehe and im defiantly not a skeleton with hair lol
> bout my bed time now..well, actually my bed time is 9pm :/ lol


Well it be friday Arrrrr so thats a good excuse for it :2thumb: 

But I suppose you will have to sleep so you can put up with chavs :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Honest.... look what happens when the clocks change
> image


haha i have a swatch watch  though i left it at work


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> somehow...you're not convincing me. lol i sound posh apparently
> aww and darwin, join in then hehe


not into 3-sums!! :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> haha i have a swatch watch  though i left it at work


So do I..... well it says swatch on it and I have it on good authority (an asian with a bucket of watches in manchester) that it is genuine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> not into 3-sums!! :lol2:


and y not?! lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> So do I..... well it says swatch on it and I have it on good authority (an asian with a bucket of watches in manchester) that it is genuine :Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha Must be the real deal then! although my one was 35 quid, and looks like a kids one


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> not into 3-sums!! :lol2:


3 sums? like 3x4=12?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> haha Must be the real deal then! although my one was 35 quid, and looks like a kids one


Is it bright pink with pwitty sequins :whistling2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

not into girl on on girl action...lol bed time for me anyways! night fellow crestie fans


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> not into girl on on girl action...lol bed time for me anyways! night fellow crestie fans


Nighty night : victory:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Is it bright pink with pwitty sequins :whistling2:


no. that would look hideous lol 
its a clear strap with random things on, like rain and an umbrella and a weird coloured cloud and an anchor :S 

and yes, the 3 times table... *pat* lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> and yes, the 3 times table... *pat* lol


Well he spelt it like "sums" not "somes" so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> not into girl on on girl action...lol bed time for me anyways! night fellow crestie fans


night night!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

lol wel im off to! thanks again, night night!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Well I better catch some Z's as well night :2thumb:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Well he spelt it like "sums" not "somes" so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


HE!! thanks!! lol spose i never stated my sex...but still :devil:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Don't let the bed bugs bite, and if they do feed them to the crestie :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> HE!! thanks!! lol spose i never stated my sex...but still :devil:


Ohhh new avatar :2thumb: well I assumed since you mentioned girl on girl rather than man on man :lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> HE!! thanks!! lol spose i never stated my sex...but still :devil:


i was wondering y u said ur not into girl on girl lol! i got called a guy before i had my pic up hehe


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Everything's become awkward now XD


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

The thing is without pics I probably would of assumed you were both men :blush: *appart from the chavy bf* :lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

it is hard to tell, i'll give you that!

a thought on the substrate....plant the exo terra up with eco stuff etc then to stop impactation get some of the mesh/blanket type stuff, cut holes in for the plants to fit through, place it over and bob's your uncle! nice natural terrarium without the risk of impactation. 

think this would work anyway :S lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> The thing is without pics I probably would of assumed you were both men :blush: *appart from the chavy bf* :lol2:


his not chavy! lol 
is it the way we talk?  

and the sub idea sounds good darwin, but not sure if it would work either, wonder if any1 else knows...:whistling2:
i have also been to scales-tails today, their set up they sell is not what i thought it was, its those wooden vivs, but comes with everything needed to heat and regulate it for 150 quid, no decor though. quite pricey too their individual things
and the cresties they r getting in wont be in for a couple of months yet, so i think im deffo going with lilly, i may see about going down there to have a look as my bro lives in london. 
i have priced it all up from ebay; 
viv - 60 (without canopy) 
canopy - 30 quid 
digi therm/hygro - 8 quid each
light timers about 2 quid...if its those ones you put in a plug from wilkos (correct me if im wrong)
disinfectant cleaner - 2 quid/500ml (unless i could make my own) 
heat mat about 10 quid. 
manatural hies/shelves etc - about 13 quid each
wasnt sure on the bulbs i needed but now i do so i will go check up on those. 
i kno i have left things out like climbing things, a background, the sub and food


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

sounds good. i've just found out someone i had my guinea pigs from breeds cresties so i'm waiting for her to pm me about whether she's got any atm or not, if not i shall be scouring the classifieds section!

the wooden viv's are good (darwin has one) but not for a crestie, too bulky not very atrractive in small sizes. 
your right about the timer, i'm hoping we have some if not my dad's an electrician so he can 'find' one from somewhere lol
and i have disinfectant for darwin, so nearly there
bought some java wood for his big boy viv today! and a hide, food dish and some silk decor, came to £30 as theres 20% off everything this weekend. so pretty good deal there. waiting for a terrarium to finish on ebay and if its not sold think i'm gonna go get it, its £9.99 brand new, pick up only but will still only cost about me £40. 

really excited now  can't for my faunarium to arrive so i can sort out a crestie and food! 

did you buy anything today?

oh and the thermometer/hydrometer arrived, very small and neat perfect for a crestie


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> sounds good. i've just found out someone i had my guinea pigs from breeds cresties so i'm waiting for her to pm me about whether she's got any atm or not, if not i shall be scouring the classifieds section!
> 
> the wooden viv's are good (darwin has one) but not for a crestie, too bulky not very atrractive in small sizes.
> your right about the timer, i'm hoping we have some if not my dad's an electrician so he can 'find' one from somewhere lol
> ...


cool  hehe i cant wait to get started!..20% off where?!


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

jeez @[email protected] one night and already on page 14 xD


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> jeez @[email protected] one night and already on page 14 xD


well, what can i say? i can go all night...:blush:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

lilly has some lovely ones! i think im going to take a road trip down there to have a look either this week or next


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

my crestie is from Lillyexotics, and he's absolutely stunning :flrt: amazing price, too, considering what some can go for


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

yea! just thinkin do i know everything i need?... with it being a baby;
faunarioum(sp?)
heat mat + stat
therm/hygro meters 
misting bottle
rep disinfectant cleaner
a hide
2 little bowls (food and water)
either tiny locusts and the 2 part foods 
and some plastic plants (for now)
and kitchen roll.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> yea! just thinkin do i know everything i need?... with it being a baby;
> faunarioum(sp?)
> heat mat + stat
> therm/hygro meters
> ...


sounds like everything to me 

20% off at planters garden centre, freasley. not loads of stuff but enough for few bits and bobs.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

gdgd, i have just got to go and buy it all now hehe 
lil bit far to go, and is the 20% only for today? or awhile?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

so... for a 11l faunarioum, and then maybe a 30x30...something viv or a 45 45 60 one, what size heat mat would i need, its going on the back wall. also how do you 'stick' it on if its going to be on the back?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

I've used sellotape in the past to tape a heat mat on to a glass tank. Just make sure you keep it off the black heating part of the mat.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> I've used sellotape in the past to tape a heat mat on to a glass tank. Just make sure you keep it off the black heating part of the mat.


cool  so if i put it on the back on the outside? it will make the background bit warm? amirite?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

I cant see how putting it on the back will heat the tank to be fair. The polystyrene backing is about an inch thick. It will stop the heat getting through. Best off putting it on one of the sides.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> I cant see how putting it on the back will heat the tank to be fair. The polystyrene backing is about an inch thick. It will stop the heat getting through. Best off putting it on one of the sides.


ar, did wonder. lol i would put it on the bottom but there will be a thick layer of sub in my main one


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

It should really be on one side at the top of the tank.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> It should really be on one side at the top of the tank.


cheers


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> gdgd, i have just got to go and buy it all now hehe
> lil bit far to go, and is the 20% only for today? or awhile?


it was today and is on tomorrow too. just this weekend


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

Righty ho it seems you are in good hands whilst I have been away :lol2: but I can vouch for lilly exotics.... here's Dylan.... he was from lilly exotics (he was only about 9g in this pic)


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

sweeeeeeeeeeeet! :notworthy:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Righty ho it seems you are in good hands whilst I have been away :lol2: but I can vouch for lilly exotics.... here's Dylan.... he was from lilly exotics (he was only about 9g in this pic)
> 
> image


wow! he is stunning!

really tempted to chose one of theirs online and hope for the best! think i'd struggle to pick one out in the flesh and end up buying a couple! 

i've read lots of people saying good things about lilly exotics, not read anything bad and can't find a breeder by me so.......


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2010)

simooshy said:


> sweeeeeeeeeeeet! :notworthy:





darwin2 said:


> wow! he is stunning!
> 
> really tempted to chose one of theirs online and hope for the best! think i'd struggle to pick one out in the flesh and end up buying a couple!
> 
> i've read lots of people saying good things about lilly exotics, not read anything bad and can't find a breeder by me so.......


Thanks :2thumb: he has had a tough time, he has had 3 owners in the first 3-4 months of his life :bash: Now he is at his permanent home :no1:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Thanks :2thumb: he has had a tough time, he has had 3 owners in the first 3-4 months of his life :bash: Now he is at his permanent home :no1:


poor lil dude!

i've just emailed the guys at lilly exotics


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

awww his lovely! im going to steal him! 
and im off to go have a look on saturday, lilly exotics tht is, they said they should have some more blondes when i go down


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

right, i think..atm the moment, this is the last thing im confused on..what kind of heatmat do i need, as in square things, long things...the size etc, and the stat..do i want a pulsing one? a ...nuva one?.. i just dont kno!


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

LE are very good, I got mine from them


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

excession said:


> le are very good, i got mine from them


le? :s


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> le? :s


Lilyexotics


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Brilliant thread, i have just sorted my setup for my new (big) baby boy too :2thumb:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> Lilyexotics


ohhh lol i thought they were on bout heat mats hehe still not sue what one to get, or what stat to get :'( 

and yey, glads its useful  im getting together the things for the plaggy tank at the mo


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

i want 1 of those hides you can see into - where did you see them?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> i want 1 of those hides you can see into - where did you see them?


those magnetic ones? where u dont have to disturb it? i asked in the shop about those n the woman said with them being cresties and liking being up high, they might not use it cause its on the floor, and wound have to wedge it up high if i wanted one. but magnaturals have a hide that you can put up high, not sure if it is very enclosed, doesnt look it though, looks good 

also. my mum is worried i will go over get a crestie, bring it back and not know what to do with it. 

so, once i have everything set up, what is the 'procedure' when i bring it home, put it in the plaggy viv (making sure temp/humidity is right) and then just leave it to settle in, give it some food n water ofc. and what about locusts etc, put 1 in? or leave it a lil while? 

sorry about my noobeyness ^_^


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

oh i didnt realise they werent higher up in the vivs, yes i have been looking at the mag hides as their higher up and the feeding platforms too though my boys breeder says he sleeps in the leaves not a hide at the moment lol


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I will be settling our crestie in friday same way i do the beardies, put him in the viv (mines 6 months old so bigger anyway) and leave him alone to settle only disturbing him for food and misting for the first couple of weeks.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> oh i didnt realise they werent higher up in the vivs, yes i have been looking at the mag hides as their higher up and the feeding platforms too though my boys breeder says he sleeps in the leaves not a hide at the moment lol


im deffo getting a feeding platform, they look really good. and probly a hide up there too. just trying to get a cheaper(than ebay) mat n stat..and canopy at the moment :O


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> I will be settling our crestie in friday same way i do the beardies, put him in the viv (mines 6 months old so bigger anyway) and leave him alone to settle only disturbing him for food and misting for the first couple of weeks.


ar ok  i have no idea what age the one im getting is, so i dont kno wether to set up at large plastic tank 1st to steele him in n see if his ok etc, or just get my big one. as i want it all planted etc, tht would mean it wont be ready ARGH


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

The hides are pretty enclosed, just 2 holes for them to climb in and out.

With ours I have a hide in each enclosure and I place a handful of artificial plant leaves in each one and the cresties love them  they are always sleeping in there.

I normally put a vine over the entrance holes too, makes it very secluded for them


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

excession said:


> The hides are pretty enclosed, just 2 holes for them to climb in and out.
> 
> With ours I have a hide in each enclosure and I place a handful of artificial plant leaves in each one and the cresties love them  they are always sleeping in there.
> 
> I normally put a vine over the entrance holes too, makes it very secluded for them


aww sounds cute! if only i was tiny i would sleep in there! doing a good job of selling these things to us


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

The feeding platforms, where do you get them? I was thinking about possibly getting one for my day geckos?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

simooshy said:


> The feeding platforms, where do you get them? I was thinking about possibly getting one for my day geckos?


Pangea Magnetic Mushroom Ledge Cup Holder [PANGEA] - £14.59 : Lizard Planet!


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

they do the feeding platform and ledge in mushroom but the hide in only rock or mud lol - oh the choices!

I have a feeding dish to start with and as i said my boy sleeps in the plants for now but maybe in the next week or so i will look at adding a hide and feeding ledge too.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

P.S. dr love, i saw you had drooled over my boy on his ad :lol2: was just luck that i was alot closer :no1:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> P.S. dr love, i saw you had drooled over my boy on his ad :lol2: was just luck that i was alot closer :no1:


ohh yyoouuu..:censor: hehe he is SOOOO lovely!!! >_< lol


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> they do the feeding platform and ledge in mushroom but the hide in only rock or mud lol - oh the choices!
> 
> I have a feeding dish to start with and as i said my boy sleeps in the plants for now but maybe in the next week or so i will look at adding a hide and feeding ledge too.


Sounds good :2thumb:

The Earth hide closely matches the Pangea ledge in colour.


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

So many great things......... must beg hubby for cash.....:whip:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Dr. Love said:


> ohh yyoouuu..:censor: hehe he is SOOOO lovely!!! >_< lol


LOL will share, his other mummy is dropping him off on friday so once he is settled will have lots of pics and you will have yours by then too :2thumb:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

excession said:


> Sounds good :2thumb:
> 
> The Earth hide closely matches the Pangea ledge in colour.


thanks good to know, was looking at the ledges too but their more plant dwellers and saw the vine bridges too so may pack out this huge enclosure with some of those too :whistling2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

hey, did you find out what size mat and what stat are needed? 

really want my faunarium to arrive so i can order my gecko! tempted to order one and if it's not here the day before i get the crestie go and buy a tank from wilko's!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> hey, did you find out what size mat and what stat are needed?
> 
> really want my faunarium to arrive so i can order my gecko! tempted to order one and if it's not here the day before i get the crestie go and buy a tank from wilko's!!


iv got one off the clasified on here, bout twice the size of the wilcos one. and no not really on the mat size, but im going to get a pulse stat, 30 quidfree postage on a thred in clasified for east midlands, or se. lowestoft or sumit, cheapest iv found.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> iv got one off the clasified on here, bout twice the size of the wilcos one. and no not really on the mat size, but im going to get a pulse stat, 30 quidfree postage on a thred in clasified for east midlands, or se. lowestoft or sumit, cheapest iv found.


i've ordered a faunarium, just waiting for it to arrive, not very patient tho lol

so its a pulse stat thats needed? suppose the size of mat depends on the size of tank and how much heat you need. my room's reading 76F atm!


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i've ordered a faunarium, just waiting for it to arrive, not very patient tho lol
> 
> so its a pulse stat thats needed? suppose the size of mat depends on the size of tank and how much heat you need. my room's reading 76F atm!


Then you don't need a heatmat :whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i've ordered a faunarium, just waiting for it to arrive, not very patient tho lol
> 
> so its a pulse stat thats needed? suppose the size of mat depends on the size of tank and how much heat you need. my room's reading 76F atm!


i dont have a themometer atm. might go out n buy one tomorrow. any mat stat is ok, just pulse ones dont turn right on or off, just keeps like ticking over n keeps at the same temp thingy, rather than just goin off once its hot enough n then on when it drops by so much, i thinkthere better anyway 
im not patient either lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Then you don't need a heatmat :whistling2:


thats what i was thinking, however when i woke up during the night i was cold, if i wake up tonight i shall check the temp! got the gauge where the faunarium will be too


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Then you don't need a heatmat :whistling2:


YOU THERE! hai. 
i have forgotten. what are the lowest/highest temps for a crestie, and at night does it have to get cooler abit?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> thats what i was thinking, however when i woke up during the night i was cold, if i wake up tonight i shall check the temp! got the gauge where the faunarium will be too


it is fine to have a night time drop into the low 60's, just as long as it heats up again in the day : victory:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> it is fine to have a night time drop into the low 60's, just as long as it heats up again in the day : victory:


cheers dude, it was reading 72-3F all day, so its pretty constant. thats one less thing i need to buy then :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> YOU THERE! hai.
> i have forgotten. what are the lowest/highest temps for a crestie, and at night does it have to get cooler abit?


More facts and figures :lol2: not exact but:
day time temps: 70-80F (not above 83F)
night time: 60F-70F (not necessary to provide a night time drop)

Humidity: Just don't let it drop below 50%.... personally I mist once in the evening (humidity will go up to around 80-90%) then let it dry out during the day. In the winter or for hatchlings I mist twice a day (in the winter the central heating dries out the air making the viv dry out quickly)

Enjoy :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> cheers dude, it was reading 72-3F all day, so its pretty constant. thats one less thing i need to buy then :2thumb:


Perfect temps : victory:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i dont have a themometer atm. might go out n buy one tomorrow. any mat stat is ok, just pulse ones dont turn right on or off, just keeps like ticking over n keeps at the same temp thingy, rather than just goin off once its hot enough n then on when it drops by so much, i thinkthere better anyway
> im not patient either lol


cheers think i might see how long delivery of crestie will take...


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Perfect temps : victory:


YAY!! MY ROOM IS PERFECT FOR A CRESTIE!!! :no1:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> More facts and figures :lol2: not exact but:
> day time temps: 70-80F (not above 83F)
> night time: 60F-70F (not necessary to provide a night time drop)
> 
> ...


thank you oh godly one of knowledge :notworthy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> YAY!! MY ROOM IS PERFECT FOR A CRESTIE!!! :no1:


Or two :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> thank you oh godly one of knowledge :notworthy:


No problem : victory:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Or two :whistling2:


prob is i'd have to separate them wouldn't i? if i don't know the sexes of them?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> prob is i'd have to separate them wouldn't i? if i don't know the sexes of them?


Yes they would have to be housed separately..... You could probably fit some shelves and have a little army of cresties :whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

chriiissss..... can i have one last piece of advice...thats a lie, u kno il ask for more! 
what size mat should i get for a large plaggy tank and /or 45/60 viv?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> chriiissss..... can i have one last piece of advice...thats a lie, u kno il ask for more!
> what size mat should i get for a large plaggy tank and /or 45/60 viv?


Plaggy? who is this plaggy? do you use it as a descriptive word?..... you have a plaggy bf :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

Seriously though :lol2: you want the heatmat to cover 1/3 of the surface and for arboreal species such as cresties it is best to fix it to the side. so for an exo terra 45cm (W) 45cm (D) 60cm (H) you could get a 45cm, 20cm mat (or close enough)


Next question


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Yes they would have to be housed separately..... You could probably fit some shelves and have a little army of cresties :whistling2:


your a very bad influence! haven't told my dad i'm having one yet!!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Plaggy? who is this plaggy? do you use it as a descriptive word?..... you have a plaggy bf :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Seriously though :lol2: you want the heatmat to cover 1/3 of the surface and for arboreal species such as cresties it is best to fix it to the side. so for an exo terra 45cm (W) 45cm (D) 60cm (H) you could get a 45cm, 20cm mat (or close enough)
> 
> ...


plaggy = plastic...and my bf is not plastic! :'( 

ok  i dont have to put anything over the mat do i, just put it straight onto the glass...from the outside ofc


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> your a very bad influence! haven't told my dad i'm having one yet!!!


So there will be no disappointment when you ask him for 2 :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> plaggy = plastic...and my bf is not plastic! :'(
> 
> ok  i dont have to put anything over the mat do i, just put it straight onto the glass...from the outside ofc


oooohhh I'm just being a tool, OFC placcy bag.... all makes sense now :lol2:

Tis what I do, just make sure you look for general wear and tear (heat spots etc) as they have the tendency to get "hot spots"


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> So there will be no disappointment when you ask him for 2 :lol2:


i shall be good and just have one....for now!!!! :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i shall be good and just have one....for now!!!! :whistling2:


OK then...... I give it 2 months and you will have 2..... they are very addictive :whistling2: you have been warned


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

haha i have been warned indeed! need to get my own place then i can fill it with reps!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> oooohhh I'm just being a tool, OFC placcy bag.... all makes sense now :lol2:
> 
> Tis what I do, just make sure you look for general wear and tear (heat spots etc) as they have the tendency to get "hot spots"


hot spots as in...they melt? 

placcy?... lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> hot spots as in...they melt?
> 
> placcy?... lol


You call it plaggy, I call it placcy.... which is better :whistling2:

Yeah well hot spots are what they say they are :lol2: they are just areas on the heatmat where they have worn a bit and so become hotter than the rest (firs hazard) so just watch out for wear and replace when necessary : victory:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> You call it plaggy, I call it placcy.... which is better :whistling2:
> 
> Yeah well hot spots are what they say they are :lol2: they are just areas on the heatmat where they have worn a bit and so become hotter than the rest (firs hazard) so just watch out for wear and replace when necessary : victory:


ok, ty  
and plaggy.. obvly lol and placcy almost sounds like plaggy, so might aswell be ^_^


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> ok, ty
> and plaggy.. obvly lol and placcy almost sounds like plaggy, so might aswell be ^_^


:lol2: Ahh dammit I can't spell for toffee, I meant a fire hazard not "firs hazard" :bash:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i saw placcy too lol 

i'm not takin sides tho!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> :lol2: Ahh dammit I can't spell for toffee, I meant a fire hazard not "firs hazard" :bash:


i knew what u ment  

take my side, its the best side. i have cookies.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i saw placcy too lol
> 
> i'm not takin sides tho!!


looks like i cant spell either!! 'i say placcy too'

well used to anyway lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i knew what u ment
> 
> take my side, its the best side. i have cookies.


My cookies are nicer :whistling2: they talk


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> looks like i cant spell either!! 'i say placcy too'
> 
> well used to anyway lol


i asked dale, he said he just says carrier bags lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

tricky situation!!! 

girls should stick together, but i do like c**k, but then theres cookies!! 

bannoffee pie anyone? or chocolate fudge cake?


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i asked dale, he said he just says carrier bags lol


Does he say it in a chavvy accent? "Caryer baags"


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> My cookies are nicer :whistling2: they talk
> 
> image


not sure i want to eat a cookie that had a face on it... now muffins! ...thats a whole different story...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> not sure i want to eat a cookie that had a face on it... now muffins! ...thats a whole different story...


Scrubs moment :2thumb:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Does he say it in a chavvy accent? "Caryer baags"


ha ha. no. just a normal manc accent...but not a chavvy one! where about in manc r u..he askes


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> ha ha. no. just a normal manc accent...but not a chavvy one! where about in manc r u..he askes


Under a bridge..... underside.... :whistling2: 

:lol2: sale/ timperly (live on the border)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Scrubs moment :2thumb:


nar, ross noble. YouTube - Ross Noble Muffins


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> nar, ross noble. YouTube - Ross Noble Muffins


Hahaha :lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Under a bridge..... underside.... :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2: sale/ timperly (live on the border)


wot? lol he used to be from cheadle...


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> wot? lol he used to be from cheadle...


Lol I was taking jibberish but I'm from sale/ timperly area


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> wot? lol he used to be from cheadle...


nvm i didnt see the sale bit lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> nvm i didnt see the sale bit lol


You were blinded by the under the bridge :whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> You were blinded by the under the bridge :whistling2:


i was! lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i was! lol


Have you run out of questions :gasp:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Have you run out of questions :gasp:


yes  lol
i need money though... u could always give me some


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> yes  lol
> i need money though... u could always give me some


Bwahaha, even I can't get money of me :lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Bwahaha, even I can't get money of me :lol2:


lol aww
need some for download tickets n random stuff to take :'( 
and ofc my gecko, but my mum is lending me tht


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> lol aww
> need some for download tickets n random stuff to take :'(
> and ofc my gecko, but my mum is lending me tht


Hahah mum to the rescue


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i was gonna ask a question....but i've forgot it :S


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Hahah mum to the rescue


but this is my mum we r on about, every penny she spends that not on her self, she wants paying back asap


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i was gonna ask a question....but i've forgot it :S


:crazy:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> but this is my mum we r on about, every penny she spends that not on her self, she wants paying back asap


Use the "I had to spend the money on stuff for uni/ college" excuse :lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> :crazy:


thats about right!!!


any ideas on names? (for the crestie that is!!)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Use the "I had to spend the money on stuff for uni/ college" excuse :lol2:


doesnt work with my mum, cant just say can i borrow some money? she has to know exactly wot for and when i can pay her bk  wudnt even lend me 10 quid for phone credit!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> thats about right!!!
> 
> 
> any ideas on names? (for the crestie that is!!)


i want to call mine issac (as in issac newton) or lennerd as in lennerd from the big bang theory  want sumit tht sounds geeky <3


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> doesnt work with my mum, cant just say can i borrow some money? she has to know exactly wot for and when i can pay her bk  wudnt even lend me 10 quid for phone credit!


Hahah its because she knows she won't get it back :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i want to call mine issac (as in issac newton) or lennerd as in lennerd from the big bang theory  want sumit tht sounds geeky <3


Sheldon is the way forward :no1:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i want something that will go with darwin, like an explorer.discoverer/famous dude lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Sheldon is the way forward :no1:


i love him lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> thats about right!!!
> 
> 
> any ideas on names? (for the crestie that is!!)


I'm pants with names... you could always go with a theme like food, drink, characters : victory:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i want something that will go with darwin, like an explorer.discoverer/famous dude lol


hmm Issac would do for u then, or Albert, or Einstein, alec/alex? jefferies, duno how to spell it, it think thts his name... DNA man...from leicester ^_^


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i want something that will go with darwin, like an explorer.discoverer/famous dude lol


I like Drake :no1:...... Infact I'm taking that name :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> I'm pants with names... you could always go with a theme like food, drink, characters : victory:


ooo oooo i could call him lochard. or lockard. i think thts the one. as in the forensic principle 'lockards principle'


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Anyway gals I'm off to catch some Z's, have a good night and try not to stay up too late discussing names :whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> I like Drake :no1:...... Infact I'm taking that name :Na_Na_Na_Na:


drake-o malfoy. lulz.


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

p.s. it's spelled Isaac. Stupid way to spell it if you ask me, but then no-one did. :blush:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Anyway gals I'm off to catch some Z's, have a good night and try not to stay up too late discussing names :whistling2:


night night! catch me some Zs too plz! mail them (Y)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

simooshy said:


> p.s. it's spelled Isaac. Stupid way to spell it if you ask me, but then no-one did. :blush:


:blush::blush: nice name none the less hehe


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> night night! catch me some Zs too plz! mail them (Y)


Done and done :lol2:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Humboldt was an explorer. Or what about Magellan?:2thumb:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Done and done :lol2:


wooo lol im off to i think... nighty night!!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

hmmmm....dunno....guess it'll come to me randomly and i'll just say the name like i did with darwin lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> wooo lol im off to i think... nighty night!!


night night :zzz:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Any luck on names yet? If i dont find 1 soon he will be stuck with 'The Stig'


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Any luck on names yet? If i dont find 1 soon he will be stuck with 'The Stig'


nope and mines coming tomorrow hopefully! :flrt:

a day of thinking and jobs me thinks!! 

if i think of any i shall post them :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow this has reached page 26 in 2 days :gasp:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Wow this has reached page 26 in 2 days :gasp:


 coz i made the thread, and u all love me :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> coz i made the thread, and u all love me :2thumb:


:gasp: Fine I won't reply then

......

Damit I just replied :bash:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> :gasp: Fine I won't reply then
> 
> ......
> 
> Damit I just replied :bash:


haha gutted.
im bored :/ waitin for replies from ppl and this guy in leicester to see bout loads of equipt. 
and my dog is pissing me off >_<


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> haha gutted.
> im bored :/ waitin for replies from ppl and this guy in leicester to see bout loads of equipt.
> and my dog is pissing me off >_<


:gasp: Language, there are young members of society using these forums.... a large % of the forums are 12.... or maybe you are a young member :whistling2:

A good alternative:
-cheesed off
-miffed off 
-annoying 
-potatoes


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> :gasp: Language, there are young members of society using these forums.... a large % of the forums are 12.... or maybe you are a young member :whistling2:
> 
> A good alternative:
> -cheesed off
> ...


'cheese off' sounds like something else. 
lol 
i want all my stuff now, i want to go and buy it all fro ma shop,but then its dead expensive


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> 'cheese off' sounds like something else.
> lol
> i want all my stuff now, i want to go and buy it all fro ma shop,but then its dead expensive


I know that impatience, spending hours looking through the classifieds then looking in your wallet and finding pocket lint :whistling2: well saying that I still do that :lol2:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks to you I have found a whole world of magnetic viv goodies, and no money to buy them with :bash:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

simooshy said:


> Thanks to you I have found a whole world of magnetic viv goodies, and no money to buy them with :bash:


 haha im sorry, well i can buy them and you can look at them


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Noooooooooo........must.......resist.........stuff..........:mf_dribble:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

hmmm 17x11 heat mat or 17x7 heat strip... wot one should i get..and whats the diff, just shape?


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

i am liking the magnaturals alot, this thread has been an interesting read =) have been reading it for the last hour and not working lol i am keen to do a bio sub for my crestie, hes currently a baby, and ina plastic flaunarium so have got plenty of time to decide. 

Got him from Lilly Exotics, would highly recommend them!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> i am liking the magnaturals alot, this thread has been an interesting read =) have been reading it for the last hour and not working lol i am keen to do a bio sub for my crestie, hes currently a baby, and ina plastic flaunarium so have got plenty of time to decide.
> 
> Got him from Lilly Exotics, would highly recommend them!


aww  is he the one in ur sig?


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

unfortunatly no hehe, that was just a random image, but he has those colours, i hvnt wanted to disturb him as its only been a week, ima leave hima a few more days to settle, then will get some picies, and replace the one in my sig =)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> unfortunatly no hehe, that was just a random image, but he has those colours, i hvnt wanted to disturb him as its only been a week, ima leave hima a few more days to settle, then will get some picies, and replace the one in my sig =)


cool hehe  what do u feed him?


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Well i have CGD 2 part mix banana flavour available 24/7 and have been replacing it every other day, and got some V small back Crix which i dust and feed them 2-3 times a week putting one in at a time to make sure they are eaten, and taking out what isnt, hes only a lil guy, 5 weeks old so he doesnt eat much =) let me know if you have any questions and ill try and help as i have mine in a plastic simple set up atm and he seems to be loving it.

Zak


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Well i have CGD 2 part mix banana flavour available 24/7 and have been replacing it every other day, and got some V small back Crix which i dust and feed them 2-3 times a week putting one in at a time to make sure they are eaten, and taking out what isnt, hes only a lil guy, 5 weeks old so he doesnt eat much =) let me know if you have any questions and ill try and help as i have mine in a plastic simple set up atm and he seems to be loving it.
> 
> Zak


thanks  i had a dream about feeding mine crix, and they were tiny n got out n woke up feeling like they were all over me lol scary. 
does he eat the CGD?


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> thanks  i had a dream about feeding mine crix, and they were tiny n got out n woke up feeling like they were all over me lol scary.
> does he eat the CGD?


Lol does sound rather creepy, i keep my crix in the garage so no chance of that happening hehe,

umm and as far as i can tell yes, you will hardly notice any of it gone, but you can make out little lick marks in it. i have been told not to worry if it seems like he is not eating it, he probably is its just apparently they eat tiny amounts when young.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Lol does sound rather creepy, i keep my crix in the garage so no chance of that happening hehe,
> 
> umm and as far as i can tell yes, you will hardly notice any of it gone, but you can make out little lick marks in it. i have been told not to worry if it seems like he is not eating it, he probably is its just apparently they eat tiny amounts when young.


heh can u feed them mealworms? insted?


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Umm im not too sure, if they are the ones that i am thinking of they have a hard shell/exoskeleton, and this is bad for cresties, can cause impaction or they just dont get digested, i have read some people have had trouble with them, but then agen that could be a different type of worm im thinking of, id have to leave that one to a user of them =) im sure there are many.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Umm im not too sure, if they are the ones that i am thinking of they have a hard shell/exoskeleton, and this is bad for cresties, can cause impaction or they just dont get digested, i have read some people have had trouble with them, but then agen that could be a different type of worm im thinking of, id have to leave that one to a user of them =) im sure there are many.


i dont know how well il get on with jumpy things lol


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

hehe i dont find crickets that bad, they can jump but dont tend to, and they cant climb slippery surfaces so, they do look evil though lol, you could just feed CGD, many people do this successfully, i was planning on doing it but i heard that livefood help with growth and exercise.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> hehe i dont find crickets that bad, they can jump but dont tend to, and they cant climb slippery surfaces so, they do look evil though lol, you could just feed CGD, many people do this successfully, i was planning on doing it but i heard that livefood help with growth and exercise.


yea me too  the girl in my local shop says for her cresties she has a long ish plastic tube hanging in the viv, that she puts the crix in and the cant get out but the crestie can get in, good idea


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

mealworms can cause impaction, so feed them sparingly 

also, i would advise locusts/raoches over crickets  crickets can all go and burn in the firey pits with their maker as far as im concerned :bash:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> mealworms can cause impaction, so feed them sparingly
> 
> also, i would advise locusts/raoches over crickets  crickets can all go and burn in the firey pits with their maker as far as im concerned :bash:


lol cnt i get the canned ones, wot r those like?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

I dunno if they'll eat them  but i say fresher the better  and you'll know what they are gutloaded with


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> I dunno if they'll eat them  but i say fresher the better  and you'll know what they are gutloaded with


would i have to gutload them? of will they come like tht


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

you should gutload them yourself  just keep them somewhere and feed them some greens/fish food/dog biscuits


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> you should gutload them yourself  just keep them somewhere and feed them some greens/fish food/dog biscuits


doggie biccis. done! sorry mille, ul have to share! 

are *Lucky Reptile Thermometer Hygrometer Delux *thingys good? as in for about 20 quid, rather than getting the two separate ones?


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

But don't feed them spinach. I've just been told that. Reduces calcium absorbtion. Oopsy...:whip:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm back and not quite sure what questions you are asking :lol2: 

I will just answer the last one as its not been answered :whistling2:

I use this one: Lucky Reptile Thermometer Hygro Deluxe PRO

It shows the heat at 2 places and the humidity at one place. The good thing about them is that they show the min/ max readings so that you can tell when your night time temps were without waking up at silly O'clock


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Next question:

I never use the canned stuff as you don't know what they have been gutloaded with and you have to get vibrating dishes to make them think the crickets are alive. I use live locusts (gutloaded with fish food and kale) about 2 times a week (not necessary though) which are no larger than the distance between their eyes :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> hehe i dont find crickets that bad, they can jump but dont tend to, and they cant climb slippery surfaces so, they do look evil though lol, you could just feed CGD, many people do this successfully, i was planning on doing it but i heard that livefood help with growth and exercise.


You will soon learn that crickets are the spawn of satan and are able to teleport


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> heh can u feed them mealworms? insted?


Mealworms are fine as a treat when they are adults. I never feed mealworms to young cresties as I have heard of them causing impaction (I have never personally experienced this but its better safe than sorry)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

the thermom/hygro thingy uv got looks good... pirty much the same as one i was lookin at but with an extra sensor..think i may get that one  cheers..again ^_^ 
and with locusts, i may just bet a small tub, shove food in with them and then plop one in the viv n watch him eat it..if he does, if not leave it in till he does n plop another in, depends if he gobbled it right away etc...or tht plastic tube idea.


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i dont know how well il get on with jumpy things lol


Ahh don't worry with regular handling they tend to become less jumpy 



Zak196 said:


> umm and as far as i can tell yes, you will hardly notice any of it gone, but you can make out little lick marks in it. i have been told not to worry if it seems like he is not eating it, he probably is its just apparently they eat tiny amounts when young.


Yeah you will see tiny lick marks but what you should really be looking out for is poo :lol2: if he is pooing he is eating. Don't worry too much if he doesn't eat much in the first week, they need at least a week to acclimatise to their new environment (sometimes more), but once they have become comfortable with their surroundings and they are eating happily you can start to introduce them to handling : victory:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

i ment the crix, not the gecko, about jumpyness hehe 
and yey...poop hunting


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> the thermom/hygro thingy uv got looks good... pirty much the same as one i was lookin at but with an extra sensor..think i may get that one  cheers..again ^_^
> and with locusts, i may just bet a small tub, shove food in with them and then plop one in the viv n watch him eat it..if he does, if not leave it in till he does n plop another in, depends if he gobbled it right away etc...or tht plastic tube idea.


No problem, this thread makes a nice change to the "why shouldn't I feed my gecko baby food" 

Locusts are ace, more expensive than crickets but you only need a small amount of livefood for cresties..... you might be overwhelmed by 500+ moving punctuation :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i ment the crix, not the gecko, about jumpyness hehe
> and yey...poop hunting


Ahhh well it may make you jump when your crestie jumps over 1M for the 1st time :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Did I answer all of your questions?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Ahh don't worry with regular handling they tend to become less jumpy
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah you will see tiny lick marks but what you should really be looking out for is poo :lol2: if he is pooing he is eating. Don't worry too much if he doesn't eat much in the first week, they need at least a week to acclimatise to their new environment (sometimes more), but once they have become comfortable with their surroundings and they are eating happily you can start to introduce them to handling : victory:





Crestie Chris said:


> No problem, this thread makes a nice change to the "why shouldn't I feed my gecko baby food"
> 
> Locusts are ace, more expensive than crickets but you only need a small amount of livefood for cresties..... you might be overwhelmed by 500+ moving punctuation :lol2:


moving punctuation...took me ages to get! lolol 
iv hurd about baby food, but it wud be right tht only the fruit ones? along with the calcium powder or woteva. iv not considered baby food, dont think i want too


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Ahhh well it may make you jump when your crestie jumps over 1M for the 1st time :whistling2:


gasp! really? hmm i think il handle him either sat on the floor, or my bed


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

wonder if you can help can you use a heat bulb for cresties with a 45x45x60 exo as i have a spare dimmer stat atm, also do they need uv?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

emma90 said:


> wonder if you can help can you use a heat bulb for cresties with a 45x45x60 exo as i have a spare dimmer stat atm, also do they need uv?


You can use a low wattage bulb on a dimmer for the viv (about 75F should be fine) but I wouldn't worry about heating atm.... its getting warm and you will soon be worrying about overheating :lol2:

And for UV, since they are nocturnal it isn't essential, but if you want you can put one in and turn it on for a couple of hours in the morning and evening. Just make sure you provide lots of cover so that they have the choice to sit under it or away from it : victory:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> gasp! really? hmm i think il handle him either sat on the floor, or my bed


Yeah thats what I do.... bed FTW :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> moving punctuation...took me ages to get! lolol
> iv hurd about baby food, but it wud be right tht only the fruit ones? along with the calcium powder or woteva. iv not considered baby food, dont think i want too


*insert rant about baby food being for babies and it containing additives... its not pure fruit :whistling2: plus getting the right levels of calcium is difficult*

I use CGD, locusts, and I have got a couple of ice cube trays with blended non citrus fruits in them as a treat


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

ok so a bulb instead of a heat mat is ok then? how would i put a bulb in an exo i know it goes above the mesh top but how? also do you provide uv? is it like leopard geckos where some people do but they dont essentially need it?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

emma90 said:


> ok so a bulb instead of a heat mat is ok then?
> 
> Bulb is fine, just 2 different methods of providing heat and bulb is initially more expensive
> 
> ...


Hope that helps 

Chris


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Well my set up is ready for my baby apart from the temp/hydro reader, magnatural feeding ledge and hide which are in the post :2thumb:

I am sure it will be tweaked some more soon tho :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Well my set up is ready for my baby apart from the temp/hydro reader, magnatural feeding ledge and hide which are in the post :2thumb:
> 
> I am sure it will be tweaked some more soon tho :lol2:


That viv looks ace :no1: The only thing I would add is a hanging plant on the right wall to provide more cover (this could later be removed once the other plants have grown a bit more)


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

can you use a dimmer stat with a mat then? where would you put the mat?
dont like the idea of a bulb now looks abit ugly


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

emma90 said:


> can you use a dimmer stat with a mat then? where would you put the mat?
> dont like the idea of a bulb now looks abit ugly


If you look back a few pages I have mentioned it :2thumb: and I would use either a mat stat or a pulse stat


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

emma90 said:


> can you use a dimmer stat with a mat then? where would you put the mat?
> dont like the idea of a bulb now looks abit ugly


Dimmer stats are for use with lamps. You need an on/off or a pulse type stat for a mat.


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

ok thank you


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Humm Dr. Love is out of questions.... maybe she is drooling over the classifieds :whistling2: here's my chance to escape :lol2: I shall be on later if you want my opinion on anything : victory:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Humm Dr. Love is out of questions.... maybe she is drooling over the classifieds :whistling2: here's my chance to escape :lol2: I shall be on later if you want my opinion on anything : victory:


i need it now!!!!...ur advice that is... 

what wattage mat would i need? is it better to get a square one or a long one...or does it not matter?


----------



## Guest (Mar 29, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i need it now!!!!...ur advice that is...
> 
> what wattage mat would i need? is it better to get a square one or a long one...or does it not matter?


I would say a square one... but its down to personal preference 

Wattage? :lol2: are you looking at those exo terra heatmats :whistling2: they are tat.... Habistat are the way to go, this one would be ideal 

Habistat Heat Mat 17" x 11"

Ok I am really going now :whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> I would say a square one... but its down to personal preference
> 
> Wattage? :lol2: are you looking at those exo terra heatmats :whistling2: they are tat.... Habistat are the way to go, this one would be ideal
> 
> ...


 noo im lookin on ebay at loads of types, but they are like 10w, 20w etc, i dont know what one is best or to get  lol guna get my stat from the clasified, hopefully. a pulse one


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

you guys have been busy!

i feel like i've forgot something, crestie is arriving tomorrow and i have a small fish tank as the faunarium hasn't arrived and i wanted it all ready for him/her, with a silk plant in, that fills most of the tank, blue roll for the substrate a hide, just in case, a food dish and temp/hydrometer. oh and a spray bottle ready and waiting. the food is arriving tomorrow.

have i forgot something?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> you guys have been busy!
> 
> i feel like i've forgot something, crestie is arriving tomorrow and i have a small fish tank as the faunarium hasn't arrived and i wanted it all ready for him/her, with a silk plant in, that fills most of the tank, blue roll for the substrate a hide, just in case, a food dish and temp/hydrometer. oh and a spray bottle ready and waiting. the food is arriving tomorrow.
> 
> have i forgot something?


not that i can see, but what wud i know!? lol iv just spent 100 quid ....and im nowhere near done lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> not that i can see, but what wud i know!? lol iv just spent 100 quid ....and im nowhere near done lol


my crestie was £85 including delivery from lilly exotics, £40 of decs - some for big boy house, tank £5.50, plus faunarium (£8.79) on its way, plan one moving him/her into faurnarium when it arrives, temp is reading 74F so don't need a heat mat, don't need a UV, think thats everything!! 

oh and £30 on food!!!

can't for him/her to arrive!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> my crestie was £85 including delivery from lilly exotics, £40 of decs - some for big boy house, tank £5.50, plus faunarium (£8.79) on its way, plan one moving him/her into faurnarium when it arrives, temp is reading 74F so don't need a heat mat, don't need a UV, think thats everything!!
> 
> oh and £30 on food!!!
> 
> can't for him/her to arrive!!


aww hehe 
got the tempetature and humidity gauge - 20 
plastic viv - 7
pulse heat thermostat - 30 
heat mat - 10
little hide.house thing - 16.50
food 17 (just the 2 part stuff, no live things yet)

i havent found out how hot/cold my room is, so if i dont need a mat i might just keep it for winter.. but i reckon my room is cold anyway :/ so better safe than sorry


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> aww hehe
> got the tempetature and humidity gauge - 20
> plastic viv - 7
> pulse heat thermostat - 30
> ...


better safe than sorry indeed  

i've ordered the base and two flavours, peach and mango! i'll get some locusts when i get darwin's tomorrow. might get some fruit later in the week. thinking of blending/mashing it then freezing it in ice cube trays and keeping a lil box. 

so excited it unreal!

getting up early won't be hard! lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> better safe than sorry indeed
> 
> i've ordered the base and two flavours, peach and mango! i'll get some locusts when i get darwin's tomorrow. might get some fruit later in the week. thinking of blending/mashing it then freezing it in ice cube trays and keeping a lil box.
> 
> ...


i dont get the freezing stuff :S 

i got mango, was guna get two, but i wanted the banana one n mum was gettin mad bout all her money going lol


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

wow you've done well drawing this thread out :Na_Na_Na_Na: 

when i got Ickis (less than a month ago), i think i'd spent a grand total of about £200 on him and the stup. though my boyfriend actually paid for most things. i got a heatmat and thermostat just to be on the safe side.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i dont get the freezing stuff :S
> 
> i got mango, was guna get two, but i wanted the banana one n mum was gettin mad bout all her money going lol


by freezing it you don't waste it and can pop it out and defrost it whenever you like without thinking about going and buying fresh fruit and mashing it, just saves time and money.

lol thought i'd better get 2 incase he/she doesn't like the one i chose! it would be just my luck lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Nicquita said:


> wow you've done well drawing this thread out :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> when i got Ickis (less than a month ago), i think i'd spent a grand total of about £200 on him and the stup. though my boyfriend actually paid for most things. i got a heatmat and thermostat just to be on the safe side.


hehe well take away the mindless chit chat its not that long hehe 
did you end up using them? 
and i think mine will cost that much, maybe more coz i want like EVERYTHING ever! lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> by freezing it you don't waste it and can pop it out and defrost it whenever you like without thinking about going and buying fresh fruit and mashing it, just saves time and money.
> 
> lol thought i'd better get 2 incase he/she doesn't like the one i chose! it would be just my luck lol


aww lol il probly get one later on  
arr good idea


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

did i mention i'm excited?!? lol

bet you can't wait to go visit lilly exotics, its sat your going isn't it? i've ordered mine from them, number 0928 lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> did i mention i'm excited?!? lol
> 
> bet you can't wait to go visit lilly exotics, its sat your going isn't it? i've ordered mine from them, number 0928 lol


GRRR i wanted him!! lol him or 0925 he was hehe his cute ^_^ congrats  
yea sat  i cnt wait! and i cnt wait for all my post! i never get post! lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> GRRR i wanted him!! lol him or 0925 he was hehe his cute ^_^ congrats
> yea sat  i cnt wait! and i cnt wait for all my post! i never get post! lol


lol i was a toss up between 0928 and 0925 for me too!! very cute lil guys/gals

its well exciting gettin everythin together, i find i want dext day delivery on stuff tho, but dont want to pay for it :lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> lol i was a toss up between 0928 and 0925 for me too!! very cute lil guys/gals
> 
> its well exciting gettin everythin together, i find i want dext day delivery on stuff tho, but dont want to pay for it :lol2:


haha yea! pesky internet! 
D


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

oh well, tis saving money in the long run!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

thats what i wanted to ask, can i put a ZooMed canopy ontop of an exo terra viv?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

As long as it is the same width, can't see it being a problem.


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Dr. Love said:


> hehe well take away the mindless chit chat its not that long hehe
> did you end up using them?
> and i think mine will cost that much, maybe more coz i want like EVERYTHING ever! lol


yeah, i do use them. just to minimise fluctuations. my house is never overly warm until well into summer, so temperature drop is my main problem, but as it stands, with the digital stuf, heatmat and thermostat, the whole setup stays pretty much spot on (thermostats always have 'allowance' fluctuation type things).

i have a really low watage bulb on timer aswell, for viewingess, which is great, as he seems to be a bit insane at night time. especially on cricket feeding days. word of warning... if you don't like crix, invest in tweezers, as there are _thousands_ of the little blighters in 'small' packs... and they do attempt to swarm you *shudders* evil vile things that they are, Ickis seems to love them.

i have mango to mix in with my CGD, and i do freeze it, as being so tiny, Ickis gets through a really small amount of CGD, so the mango is frozen in tiny portions so i can just defrost ready for feeding time.

on a happy temporarily stealing your thread note, Ickis is finally eating his CGD :mrgreen: a few days ago there were little gecko prints in it and a lick mark, like he'd done a nose dive, and today, there are actual little lick marks in various places in the CGD bowl xD so so happy... ahem

also... yeah, my exo was only £15 as i bought it used from a member on here. and his decor is mainly dunelm plants, so much cheaper than exo stuffs. also, i kinda made my own hidey type things, which saved me some money, along with the 'background' that i invented. it's always fun to be creative with vivs. it's always more satisfactory than bunging in a load of exo stuff


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

i hope not. there a hell of alot cheaper! lol wud still hold the reptiglo lil things right?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Nicquita said:


> yeah, i do use them. just to minimise fluctuations. my house is never overly warm until well into summer, so temperature drop is my main problem, but as it stands, with the digital stuf, heatmat and thermostat, the whole setup stays pretty much spot on (thermostats always have 'allowance' fluctuation type things).
> 
> i have a really low watage bulb on timer aswell, for viewingess, which is great, as he seems to be a bit insane at night time. especially on cricket feeding days. word of warning... if you don't like crix, invest in tweezers, as there are _thousands_ of the little blighters in 'small' packs... and they do attempt to swarm you *shudders* evil vile things that they are, Ickis seems to love them.
> 
> ...


aww glad Ickis is eating CGD  i hope mine does. lol 
and ooo dunelm...4got bout tht place. i shal go in tomorrow  how did you make your hides? im on the look out for a cheap viv


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Dr. Love said:


> aww glad Ickis is eating CGD  i hope mine does. lol
> and ooo dunelm...4got bout tht place. i shal go in tomorrow  how did you make your hides? im on the look out for a cheap viv


i got kinda creative. i have a little jar hanging from the top, that's been paper-mashed with brown paper and coated with a varnish. i also have a tub similar to that in the side. it's like a cricket tub and it's sealed on, so when it comes to cleaning, i just take the side off. he seems to rather like his jar. i posted a thread with the setup a few weeks ago. i shall go find it for you


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/472086-yay-2.html

as the exo only cost £15, i didn't mind gluing stuff to it. i'd recommend less permanent fittings if you're buying one new


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Nicquita said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/472086-yay-2.html
> 
> as the exo only cost £15, i didn't mind gluing stuff to it. i'd recommend less permanent fittings if you're buying one new


looks good, ilike the jar thing, might have to try something similar, i will proberly have a jar for the crix, just facing upwards so they dont lep out


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Dr. Love said:


> looks good, ilike the jar thing, might have to try something similar, i will proberly have a jar for the crix, just facing upwards so they dont lep out


i was advised by Sparkle that the mistake most people make is to not let the cresty hunt in it's environment. apparently, they're much better at it than we give them credit for. i asked about them possily chomping on the cresty, and she said that it's really unlikely as long as there is CGD in the viv. i've taken her word for it, as we all know that Lynn is the goddess of all things cresty


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Nicquita said:


> i was advised by Sparkle that the mistake most people make is to not let the cresty hunt in it's environment. apparently, they're much better at it than we give them credit for. i asked about them possily chomping on the cresty, and she said that it's really unlikely as long as there is CGD in the viv. i've taken her word for it, as we all know that Lynn is the goddess of all things cresty


oh cool  i wudnt want mind burrowing and breeding in the soil though :O im off to sleep now or my eyes r going to go square!! :O night night!


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Dr. Love said:


> oh cool  i wudnt want mind burrowing and breeding in the soil though :O im off to sleep now or my eyes r going to go square!! :O night night!


kk night  

p.s if you're buying from lillyexotics, my baby is really really small, and i presume that's the norm. you may want to stick to kitchen towel till the crestie is bigger : victory:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

oh my i'm very excited!! today my crestie arrives 

i shall hopefully get a pic of him in his 'car seat'!

woop woop!!!!!!


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Lily exotics are adding new cresties to their site in the next few days btw lol

So we need base formula rapsody and a flavour additive too? My boy loves mango babyfood so i think my safest bet is that flavour :2thumb:

I got my 60 x 45 x 60 exo with canopy and stand plus some decor on ebay for £60, i didn't need the stand which my neighbour is giving me £20 for so it actually cost me £40 plus about £60 ive added to it in bulbs, substrate, extra plants and magnatural stuff.

My neighbours also just got 2 45 x 45 x 60 exo's 1 with canopy for £50 too so their not overly expensive if you look :2thumb:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Lily exotics are adding new cresties to their site in the next few days btw lol
> 
> So we need base formula rapsody and a flavour additive too? My boy loves mango babyfood so i think my safest bet is that flavour :2thumb:
> 
> ...


i'm hunting for a 45x45x60 exo terra atm and can't find anything like the deals you got  i shall keep looking!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> i'm hunting for a 45x45x60 exo terra atm and can't find anything like the deals you got  i shall keep looking!


I know it doesn't help you but I recently sold a 45 x 45 x 60 for £30.00 in the classified section. They do come up quite often, just a case of keeping your eyes peeled!!


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Lily exotics are adding new cresties to their site in the next few days btw lol
> 
> So we need base formula *rapsody* and a flavour additive too? My boy loves mango babyfood so i think my safest bet is that flavour :2thumb:
> 
> ...


tis repashy. and your best bet for that is internetreptile or a seller on here. it's expensive, but seeing what my baby eats, it'll last an awful long time : victory:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Lily exotics are adding new cresties to their site in the next few days btw lol
> 
> So we need base formula rapsody and a flavour additive too? My boy loves mango babyfood so i think my safest bet is that flavour :2thumb:
> 
> ...



orly?! where about in kent are you, as im going to lillys on sat i could detour and look at the viv  the one with the canopy for 50?


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

darwin2 said:


> oh my i'm very excited!! today my crestie arrives
> 
> i shall hopefully get a pic of him in his 'car seat'!
> 
> woop woop!!!!!!


:flrt: is it a baby? when my crestie came, i asked my teachers permission to skip school for the day, and spent the entire day by a window, waiting :blush: i was so very excited. if you're anything like me, you're in for a really boring day. i got disappointed every time a car went by :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> I know it doesn't help you but I recently sold a 45 x 45 x 60 for £30.00 in the classified section. They do come up quite often, just a case of keeping your eyes peeled!!


i shall do, its annoying when pple don't put a price up and whether they'll deliver or not, means your waiting around for them to reply, if they reply at all!

grrrrrrr lol hopefully i shall find something soon.

my crestie arrives today!!!!! soooo excited!!! feel like i've been waiting ages already :lol2:

oh and i have a temp tank for him while i'm waiting for his faunarium, he's not homeless lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Nicquita said:


> :flrt: is it a baby? when my crestie came, i asked my teachers permission to skip school for the day, and spent the entire day by a window, waiting :blush: i was so very excited. if you're anything like me, you're in for a really boring day. i got disappointed every time a car went by :Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha i kno if i was getting mine delivered i would be by the window too!, but we live in a cul de sac so any car i hear im like :O:O::OO::O:O:O


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Dr. Love said:


> haha i kno if i was getting mine delivered i would be by the window too!, but we live in a cul de sac so any car i hear im like :O:O::OO::O:O:O


i live in a cul de sac. usually there aren't that many cars. the day i got Ickis, there were like, 50 in the space of 6 hours :devil:

(slight exaggeration there, but still)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Nicquita said:


> i live in a cul de sac. usually there aren't that many cars. the day i got Ickis, there were like, 50 in the space of 6 hours :devil:
> 
> (slight exaggeration there, but still)


haha :2thumb:


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

darwin2 said:


> i shall do, its annoying when pple don't put a price up and whether they'll deliver or not, means your waiting around for them to reply, if they reply at all!
> 
> grrrrrrr lol hopefully i shall find something soon.
> 
> ...


are you putting it straight into a 45x45x60 when you get the faunarium?? how old's the crestie?


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Nicquita said:


> :flrt: is it a baby? when my crestie came, i asked my teachers permission to skip school for the day, and spent the entire day by a window, waiting :blush: i was so very excited. if you're anything like me, you're in for a really boring day. i got disappointed every time a car went by :Na_Na_Na_Na:


yh, he/she was born december!

i'm just hoping he/she arrives before i've got work at half 4!! i need to get locusts for my chameleon before then too so hopefully it be before all that much longer, else darwin will be even grumpier!!


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Good luck with your cresties today guys ! =) hope all goes well


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Nicquita said:


> are you putting it straight into a 45x45x60 when you get the faunarium?? how old's the crestie?


faunarium is on its way, it not 45x45x60, its quite a bit smaller, just on the look out for a terrarium atm. my dog is in the window and sits up with every car/bus/pedestrian that goes past!!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Good luck with your cresties today guys ! =) hope all goes well


thanks


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

right, im off to go fake plant shopping. might pick up a cheapo thermom as well  bye!! GL on ur crestie arriving


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> right, im off to go fake plant shopping. might pick up a cheapo thermom as well  bye!! GL on ur crestie arriving


thanks hun, have fun shopping!!


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Dr. Love said:


> orly?! where about in kent are you, as im going to lillys on sat i could detour and look at the viv  the one with the canopy for 50?


I live by Lakeside just the other side of the Dartford bridge, my setups arent for sale sorry was just an example of how cheap you can get them if you look hard but you are welcome to pop in


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Wow page 38..... popular thread :lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Wow page 38..... popular thread :lol2:


indeed it is! :2thumb:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Just coincidence theres a few of us getting new family members at the same time lol

Friday seems soooooo far away!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> indeed it is! :2thumb:


Usually I can just come back to a thread and answer 1-2 questions that have been asked overnight.... with this its about 10 and I can't even tell whats been answered :lol2:


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hehe got my crestie out and handled him/her properly for the first time last night, he was so tame, he actually didnt want to go back into his flaunarium lol i put him back while i was cleaning his plants and he climbed out onto my arm, they are amazing little creatures hehe and are very cute!

You will love yours =)


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Just coincidence theres a few of us getting new family members at the same time lol
> 
> Friday seems soooooo far away!


6pm seems a long time to me! i only hope her/she arrives VERY soon:jump:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Hehe got my crestie out and handled him/her properly for the first time last night, he was so tame, he actually didnt want to go back into his flaunarium lol i put him back while i was cleaning his plants and he climbed out onto my arm, they are amazing little creatures hehe and are very cute!
> 
> You will love yours =)


i'm gettin frustrated already! been waiting since 8 this morning! even my mum's excited! shes told me i've got to send her a picture when he/she arrives


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Wow page 38..... popular thread :lol2:


Hehe has been a good read, and good fun we should make it the crestie thread, or is there another of them lurking about somewhere?


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Hehe has been a good read, and good fun we should make it the crestie thread, or is there another of them lurking about somewhere?


well this should be our lil crestie thread lol did i mention i'm excited?! :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> well this should be our lil crestie thread lol did i mention i'm excited?! :lol2:


Aye you did :lol2: as soon as you hear a knock at the door you will become euphoric :whistling2: just be careful when opening the box and open the deli cup inside the viv.... otherwise you might have a little trouble getting him in there


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Aye you did :lol2: as soon as you hear a knock at the door you will become euphoric :whistling2: just be careful when opening the box and open the deli cup inside the viv.... otherwise you might have a little trouble getting him in there


i shall do lol don't want a chase before he's in his new home!

i shall keep the dog away too!!!


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i shall do lol don't want a chase before he's in his new home!
> 
> i shall keep the dog away too!!!


Hehe thats a good idea, he may be a little jumpy when you first open the box, trust me its really hard to leave the lil guy alone, you really wanna get him out lol, but you can't, its really frustrating =)


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

as soon as he's here i'm off to buy locusts of 2 sizes! small for crestie large for darwin!

i wanna bounce around the house but don't wanna move from the window!!!!!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i've just reserved a terrarium too! £60 but they only live around the corner from me so i haven't got to travel or wait for a courier. yay!!


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Nicely done =) does ti come with any plants or anything?


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Nicely done =) does ti come with any plants or anything?


no but i've got that anyway, and.........................




he's just arrived!!!! amazingly cute!

i managed to cut my lil finger opening the box....didn't feel it though! 
he's just sitting in his cricket box atm, i've took the lid off and put it in his tank to let him find his way quietly! managed to get a couple of pics tho!!!

why can't i upload them though?


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Awww congrats


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Awww congrats


 thanks :2thumb:

how do i upload pics? apart from in an album


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> no but i've got that anyway, and.........................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats awesome :no1: just upload them to photobucket and copy any paste the img code


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> thanks :2thumb:
> 
> how do i upload pics? apart from in an album


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/newbie-advice/112135-how-post-pictures-using-photobucket.html


thanks!!!
here's the lil guy!


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> thanks!!!
> here's the lil guy!
> 
> image
> image


Very nice, Congrats =) Very nice colours:no1:


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

I think yours was from the same collection as mine! by the look of him hehe, we have brothers/sisters!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> I think yours was from the same collection as mine! by the look of him hehe, we have brothers/sisters!


woop woop! he is awesome!

still sittin in his box, i've moved a branch so he can get out easily, do you know if its ok to mash fruit (non citrus) and feed him that? my repashy hasn't arrived yet! i'm just off to get locusts too! 

i feel complete :flrt:

(sad i know!!)


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

lol he's so cute :flrt: very similar to Ickis. but your right out of the box photos are much better quality than mine were.

is he smaller than you expected? i was quite surprised by the overall teenyness


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Awwwwww

Their highly addictive! ive got a 45 x 45 x 60 now too lol


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Nicquita said:


> lol he's so cute :flrt: very similar to Ickis. but your right out of the box photos are much better quality than mine were.
> 
> is he smaller than you expected? i was quite surprised by the overall teenyness


He looks bigger then mine was when i got him xD Very nice though  Congrats!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Awwwwww
> 
> Their highly addictive! ive got a 45 x 45 x 60 now too lol


im home!!! 

and i thought u said your next door neighbor had one for sale? :S or am i being thick?

iv got loads of ivy and sum other stuff, and sum pinky.purple flowers  4got to buy a themom from wilcos! o well il just wait till my hygro/therm comes, hopefully soon!! and my pla'cc'y viv ^_^

i got stoped by a charity worker too.... he was fit though.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> thanks!!!
> here's the lil guy!
> 
> image
> image


awww!!!!! his so cute! congrats : 

frida...SATURDAY for me!!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

cheers guys! he's out of his box now and as high as can get in his fish tank!!

my food's still not here tho! i've got the smallest size locust i can get, but not sure if even they will be too big?!

slightly suprised but i knew he'd be teeny.

still no name  i'm thinkin rocky or columbia (rocky horror picture show!)

and woop woop Gemstone! it'll be a while before mine will be big enough to in his lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> im home!!!
> 
> and i thought u said your next door neighbor had one for sale? :S or am i being thick?
> 
> ...


it'll be the weekend before you know it and you'll have your lil one at home


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> awww!!!!! his so cute! congrats :
> 
> frida...SATURDAY for me!!


but the wait will be worth it  

and i wouldnt really worry about feeding him today/tomorrow as such, most reptiles wont eat the first few days anyhoo, just make sure he is hydrated and such


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> but the wait will be worth it
> 
> and i wouldnt really worry about feeding him today/tomorrow as such, most reptiles wont eat the first few days anyhoo, just make sure he is hydrated and such


ok thanks!

my chameleon ate loads on his first day...then again he's a greedy lil get!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

oh, yey for my 2nd star ..when do i get 3rd?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

xD if you want, you could leave a piece of fruit in his tank  although i find they wait for the fruit to become...mushier before they eat, cause thats when all the goodness is coming out


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

He is a stunner :mf_dribble: looks like he could turn into an extreme harly easy :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> oh, yey for my 2nd star ..when do i get 3rd?


either 500 or 1000 I think :lol2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> oh, yey for my 2nd star ..when do i get 3rd?


Pay a tenner and get 5 Gold stars now!!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i may mash some bannana and put that in, just so that he's got something. 

thanks chris he is beautiful! looks a bit scared atm tho  guess he's had a full on day.

and Dr Love i've only got one star  lol


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Dr. Love said:


> im home!!!
> 
> and i thought u said your next door neighbor had one for sale? :S or am i being thick?
> 
> ...


:lol2: no my neighbour got 2 45 x 45 x 60 exo's (1 with a hood) £50 off ebay too - turns out after me collecting them with her this morning she only wants 1 so i have the other :2thumb:

Means i can look at the other pretty colours/patterns they come in and not worry about my first being a boy with all the complications of anything else going in with him :whistling2:

Best i can get you is a 45 x 45 x 45 £22 in Tilbury but that doesnt have the height you want - will keep looking


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> awww!!!!! his so cute! congrats :
> 
> frida...SATURDAY for me!!


Hehe you are very excited then im guessing =) are you getting yours from the LillyExotics aswell? hehe i think we will all own lil guys from the same mother =) you going to go for a blond harli aswell?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i may mash some bannana and put that in, just so that he's got something.
> 
> thanks chris he is beautiful! looks a bit scared atm tho  guess he's had a full on day.
> 
> and Dr Love i've only got one star  lol


hehe 2nd is 300 posts, sooo i reckon 3 is 600?


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i may mash some bannana and put that in, just so that he's got something.
> 
> thanks chris he is beautiful! looks a bit scared atm tho  guess he's had a full on day.
> 
> and Dr Love i've only got one star  lol


 
Careful with how much banana, as too much can inhibit calcium, but a little should be fine :2thumb:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Pay a tenner and get 5 Gold stars now!!


um. nar lol rather spend it on myself


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> hehe 2nd is 300 posts, sooo i reckon 3 is 600?


going by your current rate of postings...about a day or two for you? :whistling2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Careful with how much banana, as too much can inhibit calcium, but a little should be fine :2thumb:


ok i'll put a teeny bit in, what other fruit would you recommend? not got any banana's anyway lol so gotta go morrisons


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

papaya/melon is good


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> ok i'll put a teeny bit in, what other fruit would you recommend? not got any banana's anyway lol so gotta go morrisons


i used papaya, but any fruit which isnt citrus i believe is ok :2thumb:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> papaya/melon is good


thanks i'll go get some now, do i add nutrabal to it? or just mash it as it is?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Hehe you are very excited then im guessing =) are you getting yours from the LillyExotics aswell? hehe i think we will all own lil guys from the same mother =) you going to go for a blond harli aswell?


yea mine will be from lillys 
yea yep blonde harly, i love them! hehe 

lady ga ga is odd.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> yea mine will be from lillys
> yea yep blonde harly, i love them! hehe
> 
> lady ga ga is odd.


lady ga ga is very odd indeed lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> lady ga ga is very odd indeed lol


 watchin her vid for telephone.


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> yea mine will be from lillys
> yea yep blonde harly, i love them! hehe
> 
> lady ga ga is odd.


Yer i love the blondies aswell, really nice colours in them :flrt:
And to that last statment, yes yes she is. very strange lol.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Yer i love the blondies aswell, really nice colours in them :flrt:
> And to that last statment, yes yes she is. very strange lol.


oo its ur bday soon  happy bday for the 5th


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> oo its ur bday soon  happy bday for the 5th


it is indeed, thanks :no1: hehe being 19 i doubt will be any different to 18 =)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> it is indeed, thanks :no1: hehe being 19 i doubt will be any different to 18 =)


its not lol i keep forgetting im 19, and im 20 in august! 
bloody hell! was nice n sunny, n hurd loads of water, looked outside, torrential rain. lol


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> its not lol i keep forgetting im 19, and im 20 in august!
> bloody hell! was nice n sunny, n hurd loads of water, looked outside, torrential rain. lol


yep, just went out to get my lunch from work, on the way back, get soaked, tis always fun! lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> yep, just went out to get my lunch from work, on the way back, get soaked, tis always fun! lol


haha bless. good job i iddnt straighten my hair today...


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> haha bless. good job i iddnt straighten my hair today...


indeed, that wouldnt have gone well =)

right i must get back to work hehe, will no doubt check back here later.:2thumb:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

do i have to wash those fake plants i got...?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> do i have to wash those fake plants i got...?


It's best to wash them 1st.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> It's best to wash them 1st.


 cheers  wot with? bowl of water n fairy liquid?...makin sure all the soap is off 1st tho, yea?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> cheers  wot with? bowl of water n fairy liquid?...makin sure all the soap is off 1st tho, yea?


Just run it under the hot tap, giving the leaves a rub.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Just run it under the hot tap, giving the leaves a rub.


ok, cheers


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

think i may have a name!..... riff raff (rocky horror picture show)

he/she's an active lil dude! everytime i've looked he's somewhere else! wonder if he'll his fruit?! 

oh well time for work


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

You people post like crazy :gasp: just make sure you have the essential things that most people forget:

- a couple of bottle tops 
- a spray bottle 
- kitchen roll :lol2:

On the side of cleaning things I use a reptile safe disinfectant and por boiling water over it... then just rinse : victory:

Just make sure you only fill up your water bowl a tiny bit (so that the crestie can't drown in it)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> You people post like crazy :gasp: just make sure you have the essential things that most people forget:
> 
> - a couple of bottle tops
> - a spray bottle
> ...


u better get ur skates on then and keep up! lol 

i got a spray bottle today...just like a normal one from wilcos, not got kitchen roll yet, but i wll get it hehe


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> u better get ur skates on then and keep up! lol
> 
> i got a spray bottle today...just like a normal one from wilcos, not got kitchen roll yet, but i wll get it hehe


Nah I'm ok..... I have a life :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Oh and just a little warning, you can use water from the tap (let it reach room temp though) but you might find you get lime scale on the glass (depending on the hardness of the water in your area). Don't be alarmed though, but if you want to prevent it you can use a water filter (the ones that go into your fridge) 

That's my random tip of the day....:lol2:


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

Yea I have that problem, though I still can't be bothered buying a water filter lol.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Oh and just a little warning, you can use water from the tap (let it reach room temp though) but you might find you get lime scale on the glass (depending on the hardness of the water in your area). Don't be alarmed though, but if you want to prevent it you can use a water filter (the ones that go into your fridge)
> 
> That's my random tip of the day....:lol2:


 i have a life!!!!1...its half term and nothing to do..... 
hmm i might buy one of those filters then, as i hate drinkin tap water anyway hehe we can both benefit  
i want more tips :'(


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Rydeboyz said:


> Yea I have that problem, though I still can't be bothered buying a water filter lol.


 Lay-ze boy!


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

i do indeed have a water filter fridge, filtered water tastes better =)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

I am on half term as well.... but I have revision to be getting on with :lol2: 

It isn't necessary to get one but it just helps when it comes to cleaning :2thumb:


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

hehe im at work! keep this open in a browser incase anything pops up =) sneaky sneaky


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> I am on half term as well.... but I have revision to be getting on with :lol2:
> 
> It isn't necessary to get one but it just helps when it comes to cleaning :2thumb:


well you should alredy know it!! r u doing A levels or some thing then?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> well you should alredy know it!! r u doing A levels or some thing then?


Aye A levels ahoy, just 6 weeks after the end of this break... then study leave... exams... fun..... but then uni :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

If only the exams were on reps I would be sorted :2thumb: ..... photosynthesis etc is boring :whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> If only the exams were on reps I would be sorted :2thumb: ..... photosynthesis etc is boring :whistling2:


 haha indeed, HOW many times i have done stuff about photosynthesis i dont kno!!! what a Levels you taking? should have done a BTEC like me :no1:i dispise exams lol and im top of my class woop woop lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> haha indeed, HOW many times i have done stuff about photosynthesis i dont kno!!! what a Levels you taking? should have done a BTEC like me :no1:i dispise exams lol and im top of my class woop woop lol


Hahah well I am doing chemistry, biology, and product design..... going to either manchester uni or salford. I agree exams suck


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Hahah well I am doing chemistry, biology, and product design..... going to either manchester uni or salford. I agree exams suck


borrinnnggg lol y not move far away? im going to either exeter or belfast lol 
chemistry..yuk lol well at A2 i bet it is... love biology though and i like product design. im doing forensic science now, i did do a 2 year BTEC in art n design... lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> borrinnnggg lol y not move far away? im going to either exeter or belfast lol
> chemistry..yuk lol well at A2 i bet it is... love biology though and i like product design. im doing forensic science now, i did do a 2 year BTEC in art n design... lol


I am staying close as accommodation costs a bomb.... it means I can spend the money on field trips across the world :no1:

Biology is my fav.... although there are some boring parts in the a2 course 
chemistry is fecking hard 
prod design isn't too bad... just lots of writing 

What are you wanting to do as a job?


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Hahah well I am doing chemistry, biology, and product design..... going to either manchester uni or salford. I agree exams suck


product design, i did graphic design in mine although it sucked, hehe exams are not too bad, its just anticipation, although i did my A levels, i havnt gone to uni as i would rather make money and not be in debt hehe, although i must admit i kinda wish i went, all my mates say they are having an amazing time! as im sure you will, regardless of the money. :2thumb:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> I am staying close as accommodation costs a bomb.... it means I can spend the money on field trips across the world :no1:
> 
> Biology is my fav.... although there are some boring parts in the a2 course
> chemistry is fecking hard
> ...


no idea lol 
but thats what loans are for!!! im moving away.. even though leicester was ranked 4th for life sciences lol o well! 
i have no idea wot job i want. i likemicrobiology/genetics at the moment. 2nd year of coll we specialise in things so hopefully il find something there


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> product design, i did graphic design in mine although it sucked, hehe exams are not too bad, its just anticipation, although i did my A levels, i havnt gone to uni as i would rather make money and not be in debt hehe, although i must admit i kinda wish i went, all my mates say they are having an amazing time! as im sure you will, regardless of the money. :2thumb:


:lol2: thanks mate


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> product design, i did graphic design in mine although it sucked, hehe exams are not too bad, its just anticipation, although i did my A levels, i havnt gone to uni as i would rather make money and not be in debt hehe, although i must admit i kinda wish i went, all my mates say they are having an amazing time! as im sure you will, regardless of the money. :2thumb:


i just hope i get top grades over all cause if i go to uni i will get at least 2 grand just for being good lol or another uni offers 7.5 to ONE person in a whole area like 'life sciences' etc. i wud be so chuffed if i got tht lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> no idea lol
> but thats what loans are for!!! im moving away.. even though leicester was ranked 4th for life sciences lol o well!
> i have no idea wot job i want. i likemicrobiology/genetics at the moment. 2nd year of coll we specialise in things so hopefully il find something there


Ha I know that feeling... i am doing zoology so something to do with animals (and no it isn't sh*t shoveling at a zoo :lol2


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i just hope i get top grades over all cause if i go to uni i will get at least 2 grand just for being good lol or another uni offers 7.5 to ONE person in a whole area like 'life sciences' etc. i wud be so chuffed if i got tht lol


Scholarships eh :lol2: I'm getting a bursary as well (reminds me to apply for uni funding)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Ha I know that feeling... i am doing zoology so something to do with animals (and no it isn't sh*t shoveling at a zoo :lol2


haha i worked at a zoo, tho serving drinks lol 
zooology would be quite good, i would love to do marine biology and go diving etc. i think i can get onto a uni course in tht if i wanted. no idea if ild actualy like it though. :/


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hehe you all sound alot cleverer than me, my A Levels were:

Diploma in Imedia ( all things design and computer based )
IT - Webdesign and database
Electronics - I Still have no idea what i learnt in this lol, complete waste.
Graphic Design 

I wouldnt touch science, i cant deal with it, especially chemistry, thats nasty!!! lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> haha i worked at a zoo, tho serving drinks lol
> zooology would be quite good, i would love to do marine biology and go diving etc. i think i can get onto a uni course in tht if i wanted. no idea if ild actualy like it though. :/


Do it lol, bangor does a good zoology course with marine biology... the 1st year is general anyway so you can always change your mind :2thumb:


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i just hope i get top grades over all cause if i go to uni i will get at least 2 grand just for being good lol or another uni offers 7.5 to ONE person in a whole area like 'life sciences' etc. i wud be so chuffed if i got tht lol


 
Hehe that would be awsome, and im sure that you will do outstandingly well! :no1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Hehe you all sound alot cleverer than me, my A Levels were:
> 
> Diploma in Imedia ( all things design and computer based )
> IT - Webdesign and database
> ...


Chemistry is horrible


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Hehe you all sound alot cleverer than me, my A Levels were:
> 
> Diploma in Imedia ( all things design and computer based )
> IT - Webdesign and database
> ...


chem is pritty rubbish  
my BF did all of tht, i think imedia sumit or other. /shrug. 
hehe i dont think its being clever or not, i just love science so i like learning about it


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> my BF did all of tht, i think "how to break into a car" sumit or other. /shrug


CHAV :Na_Na_Na_Na:

It never gets old :lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> CHAV :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> It never gets old :lol2:


 haha u just wait, il find u lol


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> chem is pritty rubbish
> my BF did all of tht, i think imedia sumit or other. /shrug.
> hehe i dont think its being clever or not, i just love science so i like learning about it


That is fair enough, i guess its the same with me, i love designing things, always have thus am now a webdesigner, i would only stick at a job a truely enjoyed, so i think thats what you should think about when choosing what you want to do, you have a love for science, a job in an area of that would be the way to go :2thumb: =)


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> haha u just wait, il find u lol


And set your chav on me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> And set your chav on me :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Careful, those Chavs are unpredictable :bash:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Careful, those Chavs are unpredictable :bash:



Indeed they even hide in the tags below :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like I have hurt her feelings  come back Dr love.... your bf isn't really a chav :whistling2:


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

i didnt realise you were talking about her bf lol, you numty, im sure hes a lovely guy!


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

I do think that this thread has strayed from its original intentions no? back to cresties lol?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> i didnt realise you were talking about her bf lol, you numty, im sure hes a lovely guy!


he IS a lovely guy!!! lol
and no, no1 can ever offend me. lol i was just eating din dins  
cresties right um.. im getting one YEY!!! i hope everything arrives...


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> i didnt realise you were talking about her bf lol, you numty, im sure hes a lovely guy!


Its's just a joke as her BF is from wythenshawe..... very chavy place :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i hope everything arrives...


Hoping you don't get half a cresty :lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Hoping you don't get half a cresty :lol2:


HALF! i wud cry. lol
and i cnt help where he lives..even tho i wana lol i live in a posh village lol full of old people

oh and chris, ur horrible lol the tag


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> HALF! i wud cry. lol
> and i cnt help where he lives..even tho i wana lol i live in a posh village lol full of old people


:lol2: Don't worry I have loads of non chavy mates from wythenshawe and northenden :2thumb: I just enjoy winding you up :whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> :lol2: Don't worry I have loads of non chavy mates from wythenshawe and northenden :2thumb: I just enjoy winding you up :whistling2:


no idea where tht is lol 
:whip:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> no idea where tht is lol
> :whip:


Next to wythenshawe... also full of chavs.... just ask your BF he would know it


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Next to wythenshawe... also full of chavs.... just ask your BF he would know it


:whip::whip::whip::whip: lol 
il be going up there soon, not sure if i should be looking forward to it now lol


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

Oooh wythenshaw.. I noticed shameless is often filmed at whythenshaw hospital, 'nuff said!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> :whip::whip::whip::whip: lol
> il be going up there soon, not sure if i should be looking forward to it now lol


:lol2: I didn't mean it like that.... you just can't hear my tone of voice :whistling2:

Just give me a date so that I can prepare the chavs :lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Rydeboyz said:


> Oooh wythenshaw.. I noticed shameless is often filmed at whythenshaw hospital, 'nuff said!


oh god! dont bring up shameless, he told me it was filmed where he used to lve i was like :|.... okkk... i hope ur family isnt like tht :gasp: lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Rydeboyz said:


> Oooh wythenshaw.. I noticed shameless is often filmed at whythenshaw hospital, 'nuff said!


Yeah I had some driving lessons at the set :lol2:


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> I am staying close as accommodation costs a bomb.... it means I can spend the money on field trips across the world :no1:
> 
> Biology is my fav.... although there are some boring parts in the a2 course
> *chemistry is fecking hard*
> ...


had to comment... i HATED chemistry. got a U on my exam. but i blame my teacher. once, i asked for help, he looked at me and said 'after i've explained it to some of the hopefuls'...needless to say, i flunked that lesson. 't'was the one i dropped at the end of AS

how are you coping? it was PURE EVIL!!!

i prefer maths and english :whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> :lol2: I didn't mean it like that.... you just can't hear my tone of voice :whistling2:
> 
> Just give me a date so that I can prepare the chavs :lol2:


i dont NEED to hear your tone of voice lol 
hahah il just hide in his house


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Nicquita said:


> had to comment... i HATED chemistry. got a U on my exam. but i blame my teacher. once, i asked for help, he looked at me and said 'after i've explained it to some of the hopefuls'...needless to say, i flunked that lesson. 't'was the one i dropped at the end of AS
> 
> how are you coping? it was PURE EVIL!!!
> 
> i prefer maths and english :whistling2:


Not coping well :lol2: just need a C in it and I'm sorted :2thumb:


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

Hehe.. I'm off to Manchester now to watch a gig. Toodle pip!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Nicquita said:


> had to comment... i HATED chemistry. got a U on my exam. but i blame my teacher. once, i asked for help, he looked at me and said 'after i've explained it to some of the hopefuls'...needless to say, i flunked that lesson. 't'was the one i dropped at the end of AS
> 
> how are you coping? it was PURE EVIL!!!
> 
> i prefer maths and english :whistling2:


MATHS?!?!!?!?! WHAT?! lol i retook tht at gcse... lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i dont NEED to hear your tone of voice lol
> hahah il just hide in his house


I can't convince you can I :whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

gig oo what gig?


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> MATHS?!?!!?!?! WHAT?! lol i retook tht at gcse... lol


Hahah me too :lol2: C the first time then B the 2nd time whoop


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

Andy Mckee.. (Look on youtube as I doubt you'll have heard of him lol)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

oh, does any1 know what version the msn with the 'nudge' button is, i used to have it, now i dont.... i need it back.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Rydeboyz said:


> Andy Mckee.. (Look on youtube as I doubt you'll have heard of him lol)


The guitar player :gasp: he is amazing


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> oh, does any1 know what version the msn with the 'nudge' button is, i used to have it, now i dont.... i need it back.


Ummm a pc version :lol2: I use a mac... macs are too high brow to nudge people :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

That's the one! I liked to think I could play giutar before I saw him lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Rydeboyz said:


> That's the one! I liked to think I could play giutar before I saw him lol.


Hahah yeah tell me about it

EDIT: Whoop, page 50, cookies on the house


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Ummm a pc version :lol2: I use a mac... macs are too high brow to nudge people :Na_Na_Na_Na:


bloody macs lol 
nvm i was being a plonka!  found it in options i turned it off.


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Not coping well :lol2: just need a C in it and I'm sorted :2thumb:


i will keep my fingers crossed for you. half of my year got Us. but one of our teachers did slip a disc in his spine....

i picked up maths so will be doing the A2 next year. i have to pick up two AS subjects. i was contemplating biology as one of them, any thoughts? i'll definitely be picking up sociology. it can be my lazy subject :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Anyway guys and gals I'm off now :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Nicquita said:


> i will keep my fingers crossed for you. half of my year got Us. but one of our teachers did slip a disc in his spine....
> 
> i picked up maths so will be doing the A2 next year. i have to pick up two AS subjects. i was contemplating biology as one of them, any thoughts? i'll definitely be picking up sociology. it can be my lazy subject :2thumb:


Cheers :2thumb:

Biology is good, just lots to learn :lol2: AS was pretty easy A2 harder, but no way near as hard as chemistry


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

OHH him!!!! i got linked him. reminds me of neuton faulkner dude..just bit better


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Dr. Love said:


> MATHS?!?!!?!?! WHAT?! lol i retook tht at gcse... lol


i did badly last year, as i was always off ill. this year i have 95% attendance and an A in maths to boot *victory jig time* trigonometry gets me though :hmm:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Anyway guys and gals I'm off now :whistling2:


no fun


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Cheers :2thumb:
> 
> Biology is good, just lots to learn :lol2: AS was pretty easy A2 harder, but no way near as hard as chemistry


that's fine as i only intend to do the AS while i'm there for my maths A2. then it's off to uni for primary school teaching course.

p.s. my big sister is on a zoology course at nottingham uni. just yesterday she printed 30 pages on empathic chimpanzees...


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> no fun


:lol2: Well I have revison to do


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> :lol2: Well I have revison to do


fine  lol have fun with tht  lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> fine  lol have fun with tht  lol


:lol2: will do 

*501st post whoop*


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> :lol2: will do
> 
> *501st post whoop*


:O your two timing me for another newbie! lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

hmm 60X60X40? or is tht not high enough, arguing with my mum hehe


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> hmm 60X60X40? or is tht not high enough, arguing with my mum hehe


For a juvie or an adult??


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> For a juvie or an adult??


both?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

mum is saying its still 60 high, same as the one i want, but im saying i like the higher ones in relation to the width, so doesnt look as tall..but they are the same height.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Do you mean this size - 60 x 45 x 60 cm??


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Do you mean this size - 60 x 45 x 60 cm??


60 high and wide 17 deep, so it says.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

As long as it is 60cm high, that will be fine for an adult. The bigger the other dimensions the better too I guess, means more room overall.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> As long as it is 60cm high, that will be fine for an adult. The bigger the other dimensions the better too I guess, means more room overall.


ok cheers, i shal try win it


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> ok cheers, i shal try win it


Win the tank or the argument??:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Win the tank or the argument??:Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol the tank hehe i think i lost the argument coz she was right lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

oh also, if i got a 45 light, wud that be alright still, or would i need a 60?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

You'd ideally need the 60 as it sits on the plastic surround.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> You'd ideally need the 60 as it sits on the plastic surround.


ok  thought so. its not too much more expensive


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

60 light is £25 ish new - good luck winning it though.

I am now going to bed to dream of the gorg pics i just got then wake up to do some sums hoping i can afford them :lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> 60 light is £25 ish new - good luck winning it though.
> 
> I am now going to bed to dream of the gorg pics i just got then wake up to do some sums hoping i can afford them :lol2:


haha  night night!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

wow you'v had a busy night!

all that talk of A levels takes me back! so glad mine are well over! 3rd year of the open university for me  can't wait until june to finish!

oh an i hated chemistry with avengence! then again i supose it didn't help doin glass blowing instead of revision lessons!!

lil baby is sleeping upside down, so very cute! can't decide between rocky and riff-raff?! for a name that is!!!

http://www.rockymusic.org/img/rhpsphotoscolor/RHPS-CRH45-RockyDavidStatueL.jpg
http://www.unitedmask.com/Wigs/images/rocky_horror_riff_faff_wig.JPG


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

darwin2 said:


> wow you'v had a busy night!
> 
> all that talk of A levels takes me back! so glad mine are well over! 3rd year of the open university for me  can't wait until june to finish!
> 
> ...



i vote Riff-raff :no1:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

God not seen so many posts of the same thread with "60cm" in it :lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> God not seen so many posts of the same thread with "60cm" in it :lol2:


LOL

any other votes??


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> LOL
> 
> any other votes??


Votes??? Who am I voting for now.... monster raving loony?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

riff raff is cute hehe....how can u tell if its sleeping or not? :S 
and yea i bet u havent chris, just 3 cm? amirite! lolol.... sorry


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> riff raff is cute hehe....how can u tell if its sleeping or not? :S
> and yea i bet u havent chris, just 3 cm? amirite! lolol.... sorry


ha hahah haha ha

eyes are shut, he opens his eyes when your looking at him as if to say do you mind?! 

he licked his eye earlier, thats weird lol


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Awwww he sounds sooo cute!!

I know, i was going to bed, i will in abit when my brain stops going round in circles lol

I have worked out a plan of action just got to wait and hear if it can be executed :2thumb:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> I have worked out a plan of action just got to wait and hear if it can be executed :2thumb:


sounds interesting?!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

how much wud u guys offer for a 60x45x60 viv with a bit with it? used.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> how much wud u guys offer for a 60x45x60 viv with a bit with it? used.


dunno, i offered £60 for the 45x45x60 for mine, they were askin for £70 but accepted.


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Dr. Love said:


> how much wud u guys offer for a 60x45x60 viv with a bit with it? used.


Well a 60 x 45 x 60 is £90 new in the shops so bare that in mind.

I paid £60 for 1 inc decor, light canopy and stand used.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> Well a 60 x 45 x 60 is £90 new in the shops so bare that in mind.
> 
> I paid £60 for 1 inc decor, light canopy and stand used.


...good deal. lol


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

darwin2 said:


> sounds interesting?!


I now have my 2nd and 3rd Cresties coming in about 2 weeks time :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

haha one shall do me fine....for now!!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> haha one shall do me fine....for now!!


You'll be wanting more soon enough!!!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i probably will once riff raff's moved into his big boy house and i've got a empty terrarium! lol


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

hehe edited reply with pics...now i need 3 names!!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> I now have my 2nd and 3rd Cresties coming in about 2 weeks time :gasp: :lol2:


very cute by the way! only just got the pics up!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

right, bed time for me, early start tomorrow, night night


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Just popped some hatchling locusts in to the tank for the cresty. The little f*****s get everywhere!! Even after being in the fridge for 15 mins!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Just popped some hatchling locusts in to the tank for the cresty. The little f*****s get everywhere!! Even after being in the fridge for 15 mins!!!


:lol2: well done.... I guess you didn't think to put them in the fridge for 5 mins before feeding :whistling2: it slows them down so they are easy to dust etc


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> :lol2: well done.... I guess you didn't think to put them in the fridge for 5 mins before feeding :whistling2: it slows them down so they are easy to dust etc


They were in the fridge for 15 minutes as I stated, must be super hatchlings!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> They were in the fridge for 15 minutes as I stated, must be super hatchlings!!


Hahah you mustn't of put the lid on tight enough :lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

large locusts are bad enough! and they escape...found one 3 rooms away from where they are kept last week......at least you can see the large ones.....well sometimes! hachlings are minute so god help us with them! not as jumpy tho!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> large locusts are bad enough! and they escape...found one 3 rooms away from where they are kept last week......at least you can see the large ones.....well sometimes! hachlings are minute so god help us with them! not as jumpy tho!


I must have a rare breed of hatchlings as they jump like no ones business!!!!


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

lol morning guys, christ page 55, =) hehe when live foods is in the garage so are cold anyways, but my crestie likes to actually hunt them, so he wont go for them if they arnt moving about lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> lol morning guys, christ page 55, =) hehe when live foods is in the garage so are cold anyways, but my crestie likes to actually hunt them, so he wont go for them if they arnt moving about lol


im scared of getting buggies now lol if u shake the box, if there not cold, will it stun them?


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Dr. Love said:


> im scared of getting buggies now lol if u shake the box, if there not cold, will it stun them?


no that wakes them up and the start jumping everywhere randomly!!:lol2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> no that wakes them up and the start jumping everywhere randomly!!:lol2:


It also pisses them of and then they tend to attack you!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> It also pisses them of and then they tend to attack you!!!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


oh lol so there not like fruit flies then? lol (we had to knock them out, so we tapped the tube on the table hard n then gassed them


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

i dont know if my plastic viv for starting out is big enough... it might do for a couple of weeks..


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i dont know if my plastic viv for starting out is big enough... it might do for a couple of weeks..


Depends... what size juvi are you getting and what size viv have you got?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Who rated this thread 5*'s :whistling2:


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

The chances are it will be big enough, they dont need much space as juvies, its probs better if its small to start out with so they can find food alot easier =)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> The chances are it will be big enough, they dont need much space as juvies, its probs better if its small to start out with so they can find food alot easier =)


its like my hands length deep..didnt have a measuring tape to hand  but i should be able to borrow at 30x30x45 or sumthing for awhile havent spoken to the guy yet tho since. and i have no idea how big the crestie will be...wont kno till i get there. 

and. my hygro/thermometer came in today. the lucky reptile thermo-hygrometer delux pro. there are two different types of packaging... are they any different? modle number sumit or other 33 and 34, i have 34

andmy food came today too


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> its like my hands length deep..didnt have a measuring tape to hand  but i should be able to borrow at 30x30x45 or sumthing for awhile havent spoken to the guy yet tho since. and i have no idea how big the crestie will be...wont kno till i get there.
> 
> and. my hygro/thermometer came in today. the lucky reptile thermo-hygrometer delux pro. there are two different types of packaging... are they any different?
> 
> andmy food came today too


I Think you have the same one as me, It should be fine, my lil guy seems to like it anyway, i will be investing in a slightly larger RUb or 30x30x45 soon though =) when you get him/her, if its one of the babies it will be about 3 -4 inches, pretty small =)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> I Think you have the same one as me, It should be fine, my lil guy seems to like it anyway, i will be investing in a slightly larger RUb or 30x30x45 soon though =) when you get him/her, if its one of the babies it will be about 3 -4 inches, pretty small =)


i hope so  lol how long do the batteires last do you know? 
with my plants, can i selotape them to the inside of the viv, or is that bad?


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i hope so  lol how long do the batteires last do you know?
> with my plants, can i selotape them to the inside of the viv, or is that bad?


 
- With the batteries, i cannot tell you myself as i have only had one 2 weeks myself hehe, but they are still going strong.

- Do the plants not have stickly plundger things ( i have no idea what they are called) so that you can stick them to glass? not sure about selotape, as some have some bad stuffs in i think.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

plastic viv should be fine my lil dude is in a 10 gallon fish tank atm and he looks lost!! think my plastic viv is bigger than the tank aswell so thats his next size then straight into the 45x45x60 in the summer. i'm picking it up today, don't quite know where i'm gonna store it tho?! 

woop woop for your bits and bobs arriving!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> - With the batteries, i cannot tell you myself as i have only had one 2 weeks myself hehe, but they are still going strong.
> 
> - Do the plants not have stickly plundger things ( i have no idea what they are called) so that you can stick them to glass? not sure about selotape, as some have some bad stuffs in i think.


nar to sticky thingys.... i cud just put them in, but they crowd the floor abit and theres not alot of floor space anyway...even tho he will probly be up the sides


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> plastic viv should be fine my lil dude is in a 10 gallon fish tank atm and he looks lost!! think my plastic viv is bigger than the tank aswell so thats his next size then straight into the 45x45x60 in the summer. i'm picking it up today, don't quite know where i'm gonna store it tho?!
> 
> woop woop for your bits and bobs arriving!


 at my house  lol maybe i should have gotte nthe 11 galon tingy thn?..is it quite big i thought it would have been one of those tiny tiny things


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Hmmmmm, my boy is 5 months old, what size faunarium would be ok for him for a while before he goes into the huge exo?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

that rectangle one (about 30cm long) should be sufficient when he is happily eating/pooping you can prolly transfer him to his exo


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> at my house  lol maybe i should have gotte nthe 11 galon tingy thn?..is it quite big i thought it would have been one of those tiny tiny things


it should be fine for a while, riff-raff's only about 3.5" including his tail and he was born december!

sleeping on a branch atm so cute!


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh, and about them plunger things on plastic plants @[email protected] they are TERRIBLE for me, they always fall down when my crestie decides to jump onto them but im sure there is just some trick i am missing....


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> Oh, and about them plunger things on plastic plants @[email protected] they are TERRIBLE for me, they always fall down when my crestie decides to jump onto them but im sure there is just some trick i am missing....


lick thm?

il just plonk them in


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh i've done that still dont work well  

chances are if you curl it on the floor your crestie will sleep in them xD mine did after it fell down


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

imitebmike said:


> Oh, and about them plunger things on plastic plants @[email protected] they are TERRIBLE for me, they always fall down when my crestie decides to jump onto them but im sure there is just some trick i am missing....


I know what you mean here!! I always seem to get suckers that don't stick, even after a good licking:devil:


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> Oh i've done that still dont work well
> 
> chances are if you curl it on the floor your crestie will sleep in them xD mine did after it fell down


 
Hehe my crestie curls up under his kitchen towel occasionally, with only his little head poking out, tis rather cute =) I got some pics last night although he is comming in to shed i think as his colours a quite bland now, ill upload them in a bit.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> I know what you mean here!! I always seem to get suckers that don't stick, even after a good licking:devil:


lulz..... 

and awww i want mine nnoowwww


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i have lil plastci squares that have got sticky backed foam on the back and a hole in to put a cable tie through, put the cable through the hole and round plant, stick it where you want! they're strong too! 

Cable Tie Bases : Cable Ties : Maplin


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i have lil plastci squares that have got sticky backed foam on the back and a hole in to put a cable tie through, put the cable through the hole and round plant, stick it where you want! they're strong too!
> 
> Cable Tie Bases : Cable Ties : Maplin


good idea....(Y) hehe


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> good idea....(Y) hehe


my dad got them from work when i was doing my chameleon's viv last summer, good for holding cables in place too!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> my dad got them from work when i was doing my chameleon's viv last summer, good for holding cables in place too!!


does tht mean he gtes them for free?....
just took my themometer to my room, it was at 66F n thenwhen i left it was about 67/68F too cold maybe?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> does tht mean he gtes them for free?....
> just took my themometer to my room, it was at 66F n thenwhen i left it was about 67/68F too cold maybe?


I use these also, get them from work, you want some?? Freebies??


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> does tht mean he gtes them for free?....
> just took my themometer to my room, it was at 66F n thenwhen i left it was about 67/68F too cold maybe?


kinda for free...he has to order about £2,000 of materials for them not to be noticed and missed. not hard tho he used to order about £4,000 a week when i worked there! 

i think riff-raff has ate  just took his bowl out and the melon is all mixed up, water and honeydew, theres melon in the mango, melon on the side of the bowl and i'm pretty sure there's lick marks in the mango!!! woop woop!

looking out for poop now!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> I use these also, get them from work, you want some?? Freebies??


if thats ok and possible, sure  <3
might not reply for awhile after this, im going outside. lol


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> does tht mean he gtes them for free?....
> just took my themometer to my room, it was at 66F n thenwhen i left it was about 67/68F too cold maybe?


Mines 69.1 on the cool side which is where Omni's currently sleeping so don't think it's too much of a problem. The side with the heatmat is 76.6.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Rydeboyz said:


> Mines 69.1 on the cool side which is where Omni's currently sleeping so don't think it's too much of a problem. The side with the heatmat is 76.6.


cool, yea i think ild need the mat too. GJ i baught one hehe and GJ i didnt waste my money


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> if thats ok and possible, sure  <3
> might not reply for awhile after this, im going outside. lol


It OK & possible. PM me your address and I'll send you some.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

not sure what i was expecting but the repashy stinks!!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> not sure what i was expecting but the repashy stinks!!!


 haha...great :/


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> not sure what i was expecting but the repashy stinks!!!


i quite like it xD the fresh one  after a few days it stinks to high heaven though :whistling2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> i quite like it xD the fresh one  after a few days it stinks to high heaven though :whistling2:


really?! kinda smells like loads of fruit mixed together, can really smell banana in it! it's alright once mixed but the powder reeks! put some in a bottle top now, gives him more floor space for 'sploring! gave him some water melon too instead of water! he's gonna be a lil fatty!!


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

xD im strange though  i also like the smell of nutrobal


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> xD im strange though  i also like the smell of nutrobal


really can't stand that!

i had some on my finger once from puttin on the bugs, told my brother to smell it and the moron licked it! apparently it doesn't taste very good!! my borther's 22 tho!!


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

xD Meh, its just a stepping stone  before i go onto the good stuff...POWDERED VITAMINS


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> xD Meh, its just a stepping stone  before i go onto the good stuff...POWDERED VITAMINS


LOL its crack for reptile keepers!!!


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

The repeshy Banana nectar smells really nice! and as said here is some pictures of my little crestie, took them last night, His colours are a bit bland because i think he is going to shed soon =) Enjoy

P.S sorry about some of the pictures, my GF took the good ones, i took the bad ones hehe, i am shocking at photos =P


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> The repeshy Banana nectar smells really nice! and as said here is some pictures of my little crestie, took them last night, His colours are a bit bland because i think he is going to shed soon =) Enjoy
> 
> P.S sorry about some of the pictures, my GF took the good ones, i took the bad ones hehe, i am shocking at photos =P
> 
> ...


awww he/she's lovely, very cute


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Awwww he is tiny  Pretty gecko  congrats!


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Cheers guys, that front on pic makes me giggle every time =) massive smile on his/her face hehe


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Cheers guys, that front on pic makes me giggle every time =) massive smile on his/her face hehe


tis very funny! i'm hopefully gonna get some more pics tonight without disturbing riff-raff too much, well my friend who does photography is gonna try, gettin some pics of darwin so good op to try and get some of lil one too


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> tis very funny! i'm hopefully gonna get some more pics tonight without disturbing riff-raff too much, well my friend who does photography is gonna try, gettin some pics of darwin so good op to try and get some of lil one too


 
sounds good =) i cant wait to put geoffrey (his name lol) in his 45x45x60, but i need to decorate it first i have all the bits they are just not arranged yet, also found a lovely branch to put in there when i get the time to clean it properly =), i might have to buy a 30x30x45 for now when he gets a little bigger, as i would also like to breed them when i get the hang of it all :2thumb: ( i know its a long shot as i have only had a crestie for 2 weeks, but hey lol have got about a year of waiting till breeding age and weight and so on.)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

geoffrey is SO cute and teeny tiny!!! lol 
i cnt waiittt hehe still cnt find a bloody viv and if i do its always the other side of the EARTH!!! lol


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> geoffrey is SO cute and teeny tiny!!! lol
> i cnt waiittt hehe still cnt find a bloody viv and if i do its always the other side of the EARTH!!! lol


You trying to get one of the classifieds? why not just buy one from an online shop and get it delivered? or too expencive?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> You trying to get one of the classifieds? why not just buy one from an online shop and get it delivered? or too expencive?


its not TOO expensive...but i can get onecheaper 2nd hand.. but they all seem ot be far away, appart from one, which is a proper auction and not an ebay shop, got like 4 days left and its wider than i want, but tht will do


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

it is frustrating, at least you don't need the big boy house for while yet, keep looking dr. love


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

my dad has just met riff-raff!!!! that went suprisingly well! he even laughed and asked questions!!!!! wooooooop woooooop


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> it is frustrating, at least you don't need the big boy house for while yet, keep looking dr. love


ima lookin!! 
hehe what id he ask?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> ima lookin!!
> hehe what id he ask?


Are you typing with your nose :whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Are you typing with your nose :whistling2:


my feet? im cold n tired. i dont care!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> my feet?


No...... darwins feet :lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> ima lookin!!
> hehe what id he ask?


where he came from, how big he will get and who's gonna look after him?

my replies; london, not very and me lol

he likes his repashy! ate some straight away...not seen him eat yet, haven't foudna ny poop yet neither!

hoping the faunarium arrives tomorrow so i can move him into there, will give me chance to poop hunt!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

what about my feet? i'm confused lol


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> what about my feet? i'm confused lol


:lol2: me too


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

when were feet mentioned by yourself?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> when were feet mentioned by yourself?


Dr.LOOOVE said "My feet?" so I said "no darwins feet" :lol2: she must have sausage fingers :whistling2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Dr.LOOOVE said "My feet?" so I said "no darwins feet" :lol2: she must have sausage fingers :whistling2:


aww don't be horrible! lol poor dr. love! 

picked my terrarium up today, it has decor and lights included woop woop


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Dr.LOOOVE said "My feet?" so I said "no darwins feet" :lol2: she must have sausage fingers :whistling2:


:O i do no have sausage fingers! and u said u typing with my nose and said my feet, didnt mean to put ? on it  and with tht im goin to bed!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> aww don't be horrible! lol poor dr. love!
> 
> :lol2: well she can't type for toffee
> 
> ...


:whistling2: :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> :O *i do no have sausage fingers! *and u said u typing with my nose and said my feet, didnt mean to put ? on it  and with tht im goin to bed!


Ok then enjoy bed you shall miss little (doesn't have sausage fingers does she) :lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> :whistling2: :whistling2::whistling2:


i dont want poxy toffee!!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i dont want poxy toffee!!!!


Fine fudge then :whistling2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

now now children!!! do behave and be nice to each other lol


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> if thats ok and possible, sure  <3
> might not reply for awhile after this, im going outside. lol


Posted earlier today for you.


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

you know, i think this thread may live forever...


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Sticky maybe??


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Bumping with a photo thread :2thumb:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/489713-dylan-now.html


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

I swear my Omni thinks she's a Tokay.. Vicious bitch! lol..


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> Bumping with a photo thread :2thumb:
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/489713-dylan-now.html


...stunning...

*steals*


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Nicquita said:


> ...stunning...
> 
> *steals*


Hahah thanks... although these pics only really showed off his structure, I tried to take some proper pics on a model ship but he didn't want to come off my arm :lol2:


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

i think he's adorable 

i have a question. i'm confused by Ickis. sometimes his eyes look white, and sometimes they're a pale red colour, like Dylans are. is that a normal thing?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Nicquita said:


> i think he's adorable
> 
> i have a question. i'm confused by Ickis. sometimes his eyes look white, and sometimes they're a pale red colour, like Dylans are. is that a normal thing?


Yep totally normal, sometimes when they fire up or down their eyes look a little different, sort of like if you looked at a white piece of paper normally it would look white, but if you put a red piece of card next to it then you would think it was pink


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

dr. love this dude Gecko09 http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/482483-exo-terra-60-high-x.html has a viv 45x45x60 for sale, i put in an offer of £40 and he was considering it, just pm'd me to say he was gonna except if i still wanted it he just has to get rid of his male crestie first. 

told him you might be interested


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> dr. love this dude Gecko09 http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/482483-exo-terra-60-high-x.html has a viv 45x45x60 for sale, i put in an offer of £40 and he was considering it, just pm'd me to say he was gonna except if i still wanted it he just has to get rid of his male crestie first.
> 
> told him you might be interested


iv got him on msn and asked him bout all the stuff his got, it might just be me, but i dont like the fact the lid bit is warped looking  lol like only tiny bit, but ithink my mum wont mind anymore coz its cheap. lol did he says it comes with the canopy? il go have a look, ty


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

I do truely feel this thread is going to last forever =) its great, every morning i get to come on and get updated of the evenings topics hehe.

- Crestie Chris - You Crestie is lovely, how old is he/she?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> - Crestie Chris - You Crestie is lovely, how old is he/she?


Cheers mate, he is about 12-13 months old and weighs 11g, lots of growing to do yet :lol2:


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Cheers mate, he is about 12-13 months old and weighs 11g, lots of growing to do yet :lol2:


Ah fair enough :2thumb: Lol you lot all get up sooo early, why i ask why, its surely half term? have a ly in!:lol2:


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Cheers mate, he is about 12-13 months old and weighs 11g, lots of growing to do yet :lol2:


11g? Is that all? 

My 12 month old is 21.5g and my 9 month old is 13.8g lol.. I guess they must all have different growth rates.


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

lol my 5 week old weights about 4g lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Rydeboyz said:


> 11g? Is that all?
> 
> My 12 month old is 21.5g and my 9 month old is 13.8g lol.. I guess they must all have different growth rates.


Yeah he has been a very slow grower :lol2: nothing to worry about as he isn't loosing weight and is growing. He also had a tough time before he came to me (3 different owners in the first few months of his life)


----------



## Rydeboyz (Jan 3, 2010)

Aah I see, well at least his journey has ended. Maybe we could set him up on a date with one of mine one day if he likes fat girls lol.

Just thought I'd put a graph of my cresties' progress. Their feeding regimes have been mixed so can't really tell how that's affected them.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Ah fair enough :2thumb: Lol you lot all get up sooo early, why i ask why, its surely half term? have a ly in!:lol2:


half term? i haven't had that for almost 4 years!!! i don't even get easter off at work  


stupid bloody warehouse working stupid bloody bankholidays wanting stupid bloody food cooking for their stupid stupid break........ 

already done one shift today and got another later! the world of work sucks! 


oooo yay my faunarium has arrived! it's only lil bit bigger than the fish tank!! still i get to move riff-raff into it and clean his tank :razz:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> half term? i haven't had that for almost 4 years!!! i don't even get easter off at work
> 
> 
> stupid bloody warehouse working stupid bloody bankholidays wanting stupid bloody food cooking for their stupid stupid break........
> ...


looks like the thread is dwindling down...this cannot happen!!! 
and ly ins? kinda hard when my mum wakes me up stomping on the wii fit. lol
im so bored. i want my heat mat n stat n shizzle to come


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

you could always just spend this time...staring at other peoples geckos


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> you could always just spend this time...staring at other peoples geckos


 did tht lol mums gettin mad now coz iv been on here most of the day lol and i need to wash my plants n viv


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh xD when you getting your one? :O


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> Oh xD when you getting your one? :O


She just left you hanging :gasp: :lol2:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

I KNOW RIGHT :O THAT WITCH :O -cry-


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> I KNOW RIGHT :O THAT WITCH :O -cry-


 whats going on!?!?!?! i left u hangin cause my mum stole the laptop! lol 
im getting one on sat i hope, from lillys, tho the two i liked have been sold off the web, darwin got one..i think and the other one says sold now :'( but there shud be some blondie ones ready when i get done.. i hope so!!! 
im so tired n have to go to the pub tonight AND work tomorrow... ughk


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

:O How dare you allow life and circumstances to prevail over your answering of..me  i jest, i aint an ego-maniac....much

And good luck getting a lovely crestie  you'll prolly end up with several xD


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> :O How dare you allow life and circumstances to prevail over your answering of..me  i jest, i aint an ego-maniac....much
> 
> And good luck getting a lovely crestie  you'll prolly end up with several xD


nar, not yet! lol had to fight tooth n nail just for one! 
lol im suprised i have a life tbh :/


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

-patpat-...-in a clean, condescending way for you dutty minded lurkers-

yeah...but they wont notice if a few more popped up


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> -patpat-...-in a clean, condescending way for you dutty minded lurkers-
> 
> yeah...but they wont notice if a few more popped up


 hehe give it a month or so n il ask for more! hehe 
tut, condecending pats :/ lol


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> whats going on!?!?!?! i left u hangin cause my mum stole the laptop! lol
> im getting one on sat i hope, from lillys, tho the two i liked have been sold off the web, darwin got one..i think and the other one says sold now :'( but there shud be some blondie ones ready when i get done.. i hope so!!!
> im so tired n have to go to the pub tonight AND work tomorrow... ughk


lol its really tough going to the pub isnt it, i feel sorry for you =)

work on the other hand is :censor:, but hey after today i have finished work for a 5 days, yay!:2thumb:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> lol its really tough going to the pub isnt it, i feel sorry for you =)
> 
> work on the other hand is :censor:, but hey after today i have finished work for a 5 days, yay!:2thumb:


get u lol im workin both bank holidays for no extra money. 
and i dont even get to drink cause im drivin....BORING. and theres no1 there to make sly dirty jokes with


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> get u lol im workin both bank holidays for no extra money.


hehe i used to have to do that when i worked in a garden center a few years ago, and they were the days with the most customers lol:bash:

- Lilly exotics had millions of baby blondies and light harlis when i was there so you should be ok, they are about 5 weeks old =)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> hehe i used to have to do that when i worked in a garden center a few years ago, and they were the days with the most customers lol:bash:
> 
> - Lilly exotics had millions of baby blondies and light harlis when i was there so you should be ok, they are about 5 weeks old =)


 she said there not ready yet, but i duno if she ment they will be ready when im there.... did you go down n see or just the net?


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> get u lol im workin both bank holidays for no extra money.
> 
> Well then you're crazy :whistling2:
> 
> ...


I analyzed it for you... because I can :lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> I analyzed it for you... because I can :lol2:


il just drink coke n pretend its JD n coke. and yea im a bitcrazy lol n i best apply for the 18+ bit then  lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> il just drink coke n pretend its JD n coke. and yea im a bitcrazy lol n i best apply for the 18+ bit then  lol


I have heard of what happens in the 18+ section.... I will give it a miss ta :whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> I have heard of what happens in the 18+ section.... I will give it a miss ta :whistling2:


do tell lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> I have heard of what happens in the 18+ section.... I will give it a miss ta :whistling2:


do tell indeed! me and dr. love might be missing out on something!!!!!:flrt:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> do tell lol





darwin2 said:


> do tell indeed! me and dr. love might be missing out on something!!!!!:flrt:


What happens in the 18+ stays in the 18+ :lol2: if you are really that interested apply for the password... assuming you are both 18 and not pedos :whistling2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> What happens in the 18+ stays in the 18+ :lol2: if you are really that interested apply for the password... assuming you are both 18 and not pedos :whistling2:


21 in june, think i'll qualify lol think i'll give it a miss too. cyber *stuff* is not my thing!! :lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

magnaturals? are they as good as they say they are? really like the rock planter, i'd get the matching food dish too if they're worth the pennies, not that they're expensive, just don't wanna buy crap stuff lol


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> magnaturals? are they as good as they say they are? really like the rock planter, i'd get the matching food dish too if they're worth the pennies, not that they're expensive, just don't wanna buy crap stuff lol


They are as good as they sound, they give a nice 3D look to the setup:2thumb:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> magnaturals? are they as good as they say they are? really like the rock planter, i'd get the matching food dish too if they're worth the pennies, not that they're expensive, just don't wanna buy crap stuff lol


They're good  One of my cresties has taken to sleeping on one of the ledges i have


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

cheers, i shall purchase one or two :whistling2:

i'm gonna sound thick but would i want the medium or small ledge?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Bugger, pic didn't post!!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> cheers, i shall purchase one or two :whistling2:
> 
> i'm gonna sound thick but would i want the medium or small ledge?


I went with the small (I think?) seems big enough.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> I went with the small (I think?) seems big enough.


for a baby or adult?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> for a baby or adult?


Baby at the moment, but for an adult it will be fine too. It's about 6":lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Baby at the moment, but for an adult it will be fine too. It's about 6":lol2:


thanks i'll order a small one then, along with a planter and food/water dish :2thumb:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

woop woop first poop!!!  (riff-raff's that is!)


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> woop woop first poop!!!  (riff-raff's that is!)


Thats...lovely @[email protected] congrats


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Fed any crickets yet??


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> Thats...lovely @[email protected] congrats


hehe thanks 



rob2278 said:


> Fed any crickets yet??


put 3 locusts in with him earlier, can only see 1 now and he had a bit of an explore earlier so might have tried them, their that small it's hard to see them


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Just took some pictures experimenting with my camera.... it doesn't take great close up shots but I erm cheated :lol2: £10 make shift lens FTW


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> Just took some pictures experimenting with my camera.... it doesn't take great close up shots but I erm cheated :lol2: £10 make shift lens FTW


Get yourself a decent camera then!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Get yourself a decent camera then!!


Cant afford one of these fancy pants DSLR's.... beside this camera takes fine pics, just not macro shots :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Ive a Canon EOS 5D mark 2. It's nice!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Ive a Canon EOS 5D mark 2. It's nice!!


*cough cough* all the gear....


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> *cough cough* all the gear....


:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

Can't decide which one I prefer though 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/490307-dylans-eyes.html#post5969082


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> Can't decide which one I prefer though
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizard-pictures/490307-dylans-eyes.html#post5969082


The 1st pic:2thumb:


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> *cough cough* all the gear....


...if all else fails...steal it


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> ...if all else fails...steal it


:lol2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Stealing is a crime!!


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

rob2278 said:


> Stealing is a crime!!


Only if you get caught...or are christian...cause you know that God is like everywhere...EVERYWHERE


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

imitebmike said:


> Only if you get caught...or are christian...cause you know that God is like everywhere...EVERYWHERE


Too true!! I'm here now!


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> she said there not ready yet, but i duno if she ment they will be ready when im there.... did you go down n see or just the net?


 
Umm yer i went down there with the GF, bout an hours drive from where i am though i can imagen it is a bit further for you =), well hopefully they are ready for when you get down there, im sure they will be, as i got one about 2 weeks ago. :2thumb: 

Lol why pretend that your drinking something alcoholic, just get the people that arnt driving to buy you drinks all night, thats the rule =)


----------



## Nicquita (Mar 14, 2009)

i thought it said on the site somewhere that more were ready in april? as it'll only be the 3rd, that's scraping the deadline a tad  

i wish you luck on your crestiehunt


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Nicquita said:


> i thought it said on the site somewhere that more were ready in april? as it'll only be the 3rd, that's scraping the deadline a tad
> 
> i wish you luck on your crestiehunt


 hehe yea! just a bit! il have to see when i get down there..eeekkkk



Zak196 said:


> Umm yer i went down there with the GF, bout an hours drive from where i am though i can imagen it is a bit further for you =), well hopefully they are ready for when you get down there, im sure they will be, as i got one about 2 weeks ago. :2thumb:
> 
> Lol why pretend that your drinking something alcoholic, just get the people that arnt driving to buy you drinks all night, thats the rule =)


well some guy was buying them all so..cool, only coke tho. lol off out again after work for food  
and its about 1 n half hours drive from here. gota go to work now


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

working on bank holidays should be strictly forbidden!! 

i'm working 2-8pm  weekend off then 2 shifts on monday....and i don't get extra for it


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> working on bank holidays should be strictly forbidden!!
> 
> i'm working 2-8pm  weekend off then 2 shifts on monday....and i don't get extra for it


Enjoy yourself... I will have to find something constructive to do..... maybe a walk in the park with a camera :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> maybe a walk in the park with a camera :whistling2:


In this weather??!!:devil:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

haha thats your walk in the park out of the window!! its persisting it down here, work doesn't look so bad now! apart from having to park miles away from security right by the kitchen door...if only i didn't have to go through security to get in!!! grrrrrrrrr


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Boosted the eye pics and now nothing left to do..... maybe some revision would be a good idea :lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Boosted the eye pics and now nothing left to do..... maybe some revision would be a good idea :lol2:


it could be :lol2: or re-design your crestie viv? watch bank holiday films if theres any on? buy stuff online? sell stuff online? 

i'd be much happier doing any of the above than goin to work and peeling veg ready for a belated christmas diner next week involving 14 hours of work starting at 1am and finishing at 8pm....rant over better get ready for work


----------



## gav15 (Jan 9, 2009)

4000 views and nearly 700 posts for a thread that shouldve been 3 pages tops. Heres an idea, three (or 4) of you go on msn or facebook or something.
: victory:
only joking, not being mean, its all good :werd:


:closed:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

gav15 said:


> :closed:


NEVER :lol2: its a good thread, some good questions and advice with some general chit chat inbetween :no1:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

More chit chat than questions & advice!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> More chit chat than questions & advice!!


Well now it is, but once dr love gets her crestie I'm sure it will turn to back to more question


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

How many posts has this earnt you Chris? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Tommy123 said:


> How many posts has this earnt you Chris? :lol:


Haven't the foggiest :lol2: not been counting but now you mention it.... nearly at the 2000 mark :roll2:


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

gav15 said:


> 4000 views and nearly 700 posts for a thread that shouldve been 3 pages tops. Heres an idea, three (or 4) of you go on msn or facebook or something.
> : victory:
> only joking, not being mean, its all good :werd:
> 
> ...


You lot could talk for Britain!


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

simooshy said:


> You lot could talk for Britain!


Well I blame chavs.... yeah thats right.... I went there :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Not page 71


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Still not 71


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Page 71 :rotfl:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Well now it is, but once dr love gets her crestie I'm sure it will turn to back to more question


looks like she is going to have to wait for her crestie...................... this is Prof. Love, Dr. Love's mum.......... heat mat and stat??? thing hasnt arrived...............she's gutted,stuck at work and left me to try and figure out what to do:gasp:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> looks like she is going to have to wait for her crestie...................... this is Prof. Love, Dr. Love's mum.......... heat mat and stat??? thing hasnt arrived...............she's gutted,stuck at work and left me to try and figure out what to do:gasp:


PM'd you : victory:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> PM'd you : victory:


 oh thanks... just getting the hang of this forum lol us oldies arent as with it any more:blush:


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> oh thanks... just getting the hang of this forum lol us oldies arent as with it any more:blush:


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

I got my 3 today and their lush :2thumb:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> I got my 3 today and their lush :2thumb:


Pics!!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> I got my 3 today and their lush :2thumb:





rob2278 said:


> Pics!!


pics indeed!

my lil ones just woke up started 'splorin! finding it really hard to leave him alone, just wanna watch him! gotta let him settle in a bit more tho  i say him but kinda hope its a lil girlie so i can get another lil girlie :whistling2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

ok so i just checked on riff-raff and he's sittin on the floor with his front feet on the side looking into his big boy house longingly! so cute!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

tut at my mum. shes not a professor!!! nor am i a doctor, but hey... i will have a doctorate soon enough. but yea..bed time!!! up early to get get my crestiecle!!! calling him/her jeffory i think or lennerd. YES even if it is a girl


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> tut at my mum. shes not a professor!!! nor am i a doctor, but hey... i will have a doctorate soon enough. but yea..bed time!!! up early to get get my crestiecle!!! calling him/her jeffory i think or lennerd. YES even if it is a girl


woop woop i know how you feel! very excited! good look on choosing one!!! (or two!) :2thumb:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> tut at my mum. shes not a professor!!! nor am i a doctor, but hey... i will have a doctorate soon enough. but yea..bed time!!! up early to get get my crestiecle!!! calling him/her jeffory i think or lennerd. YES even if it is a girl


Look forward to seeing pics of Jeffery or Lennard!!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Look forward to seeing pics of Jeffery or Lennard!!


ditto :thumb:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Not the best pic, but heres my littlun.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

awww he's smilin!!!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> awww he's smilin!!!


Enjoying it's new home!!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

mines just sat on the floor staring out of his terrarium, is this normal?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> mines just sat on the floor staring out of his terrarium, is this normal?


Obviously longing to move into it's new pad!!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Obviously longing to move into it's new pad!!


i think he is after staring at it earlier. worried he's too small atm tho


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Mine is in a 45 x 45 x 60 Exo Terra, eats drinks and explores loads!!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

cute little un makes me want some more


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

he's now stuck to the side staring at his big boy house, did you put yours straight into the exo terra?

oh my how cute! he keeps sliding down the side! think the big boy house is required by him!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Yep, straight in the Exo!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

SteveCourty said:


> cute little un makes me want some more


Ha Ha!! I've another on the way!!:2thumb:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Yep, straight in the Exo!


i struggle to find him in the faunarium let alone a 45x45x60! think i'll wait until his magnaturals arrive next week then move him, unless he starts window licking even more!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> i struggle to find him in the faunarium let alone a 45x45x60! think i'll wait until his magnaturals arrive next week then move him, unless he starts window licking even more!


I can't find mine in the Exo during the day, obviously snuggled up somewhere, but come night time, sure enough he/she emerges from the depths of the tank!!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> I can't find mine in the Exo during the day, obviously snuggled up somewhere, but come night time, sure enough he/she emerges from the depths of the tank!!


haha i shall get his big boy tank ready asap! if he keeps window licking i shall move him once its ready, don't wanna keep moving him just yet and want him to get used to me, easily done in the faunarium.

anyways i have to be up at 8 and love my sleep far too much to stay up any longer! lol night and peace out : victory:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

rob2278 said:


> Ha Ha!! I've another on the way!!:2thumb:


This one!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

my heat mat arrive..but..um..bit big for my faunarium?..... il put a pick up in a tiny bit


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> my heat mat arrive..but..um..bit big for my faunarium?..... il put a pick up in a tiny bit


 the pic is huge when u uopen it... lol oppsie o well. so yea, could i have half on half off?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> could i have half on half off?
> 
> [URL=http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/8862/photo0227t.th.jpg]image[/URL]


Think thats OK, not really used heat mats before though.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> the pic is huge when u uopen it... lol oppsie o well. so yea, could i have half on half off?
> 
> [URL=http://img525.imageshack.us/img525/8862/photo0227t.th.jpg]image[/URL]


i'm guessin so, just watch what you put on it, you might find you don't even need just yet, see what the temp says inside the faunarium. then again you said your room is cold. 

anyways i'd have thought half on half off will be fine 

good luck for today! :flrt:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> This one!!
> 
> image


cute lil dude  congrats


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i'm guessin so, just watch what you put on it, you might find you don't even need just yet, see what the temp says inside the faunarium. then again you said your room is cold.
> 
> anyways i'd have thought half on half off will be fine
> 
> good luck for today! :flrt:


thank you ^_^ hehe mum isnt too happy, but i did say she doesnt have to come! or il drive. tut mums.

pulse thermostat...just turn the dial to about 72 odd? and like leave it? and monitor on the themometer?


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> thank you ^_^ hehe mum isnt too happy, but i did say she doesnt have to come! or il drive. tut mums.
> 
> pulse thermostat...just turn the dial to about 72 odd? and like leave it? and monitor on the themometer?


sounds pretty much it to me  it's what i do with my dimming thermostat for darwin  

and mum would have loved it lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> thank you ^_^ hehe mum isnt too happy, but i did say she doesnt have to come! or il drive. tut mums.
> 
> pulse thermostat...just turn the dial to about 72 odd? and like leave it? and monitor on the themometer?


Just so you know you can just move it so that you only cover 1/3 of the base : victory: 

And set it up, measure the temp with a digital thermometer, and adjust it accordingly... the dial can be a little bit off :whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Just so you know you can just move it so that you only cover 1/3 of the base : victory:
> 
> And set it up, measure the temp with a digital thermometer, and adjust it accordingly... the dial can be a little bit off :whistling2:


arr ok cool...oh yea..um.. I GOT HIMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!! SO many to choose from, there tiny tiny!!!! 
set him up, put the box in with 4 tiny crix, plants n sprayed. where do i put the sensor for the thermostat? the wire is too fat for the holes and things :/


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)




----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

Awww, He's lovely  Congrats! 

and i dunno about the probe x_x


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> arr ok cool...oh yea..um.. I GOT HIMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!! SO many to choose from, there tiny tiny!!!!
> set him up, put the box in with 4 tiny crix, plants n sprayed. where do i put the sensor for the thermostat? the wire is too fat for the holes and things :/


The sensor just sits ontop of the mat (the black section) : victory: and yes they are tiny, you sometimes forget how small they once were :lol2:



Dr. Love said:


> [URL=http://img683.imageshack.us/img683/9804/photo0247n.th.jpg]image[/URL]
> [URL=http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/4277/photo0243.th.jpg]image[/URL]


Dawwww :flrt:


Just ask if you want some help on handling him : victory:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> The sensor just sits ontop of the mat (the black section) : victory: and yes they are tiny, you sometimes forget how small they once were :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


when i got him they were all jumping out the box hehe lol ohh ok..about the senser..why does it do tht? wots the heat light for, is tht just to show its connected?....


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> ok..about the senser..why does it do tht?
> 
> Do what :whistling2:
> 
> ...


If you can't get the cable through then just bend one of the plastic bar things.... or carefully (get a parent or guardian to help you :Na_Na_Na_Na cut one out (make sure there are no sharp edges to hurt the crestie)


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> If you can't get the cable through then just bend one of the plastic bar things.... or carefully (*get a parent or guardian to help you* :Na_Na_Na_Na cut one out (make sure there are no sharp edges to hurt the crestie)


Couldn't resist the Blue Peter moment :lol2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

The "heat" light shows the stat is on and the mat is heating.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> The "heat" light shows the stat is on and the mat is heating.


thank you Rob. 
SEEE some people can just answer me straight. lol i ment y do u put the sensor on the mat?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> thank you Rob.
> SEEE some people can just answer me straight. lol i ment y do u put the sensor on the mat?


The sensor goes on the mat so it keeps the temp at the set value.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> The sensor goes on the mat so it keeps the temp at the set value.


ty  probly a dumbass Q, but hey.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> ty  probly a dumbass Q, but hey.


what does it mean when its flashing?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> ty  probly a dumbass Q, but hey.


If you don't know & don't ask, you won't find out!!:lol2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> what does it mean when its flashing?


It's holding the temp at the set value.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> It's holding the temp at the set value.


thank you  
oh and chris, how much can the dials be out by?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

his dun a poo alredy!..wot shud it look like


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> his dun a poo alredy!..wot shud it look like


Like poo!! :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Like poo!! :lol2::lol2:


lol looks like hampster poo, gota a tiny bit of white stuff in it. wot does tht mean?


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Dr. Love said:


> lol looks like hampster poo, gota a tiny bit of white stuff in it. wot does tht mean?


That would be the pee lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Gemstone Dragons said:


> That would be the pee lol


ohhh lol i thought he had a crafty one. lmao. joke


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

With my beardies the pee part is white and comes out first followed by the poo part :2thumb:​


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> ohhh lol i thought he had a crafty one. lmao. joke


il have to try n watch him nxt time lol 
iv just put some rasp..woteva in..i think i did it right, put both 4oz parts in a tub n shook/mixed it n then put abit in a milktop lid n added bit of water. and also tiny bit of water in another milk lid. 
also..the nat doesnt seem to be heating up much. still says like 68 ish in the viv and the dial is on like 80.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> thank you
> oh and chris, how much can the dials be out by?
> 
> Quite a bit :lol2: best to put a digital thermo sensor on the mat and change the dial accordingly
> ...


Was that more of a straight answer :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> thank you Rob.
> SEEE some people can just answer me straight. lol i ment y do u put the sensor on the mat?


I was just winding you up :whistling2: it worked as well :lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Was that more of a straight answer :whistling2: :lol2:


oohh im confused, my digi themom says out - 75 (when putting the sensor with the sticky pad, onto the heat mat, and is is like 68 odd, so it seems tht the out bit and the in bit are the wrong way round :S img i feel a pleb, wot am i doin wrong lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

wana add me on msn n tlk me thru it?  lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> wana add me on msn n tlk me thru it?  lol


:lol2: ok I will pm you my address


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

congrats on getting the lil one!

don't know how you managed to chose!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> congrats on getting the lil one!
> 
> don't know how you managed to chose!



nor do i!!! lol was going to get a really blonde looking pinstripe but he was half the size of isaac and nick wasnt too keen on me having a tiny tiny one coz its my 1st rep so mum n him managed to sway me lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> nor do i!!! lol was going to get a really blonde looking pinstripe but he was half the size of isaac and nick wasnt too keen on me having a tiny tiny one coz its my 1st rep so mum n him managed to sway me lol


lol it's perhaps best to one a lil bit bigger, if your like me i can't stop staring at riff-raff! keep checkin he's ok :flrt:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Just ask if you want some help on handling him : victory:


when can i start handling riff-raff? handled him once for a few mins on thursday to move him from the tank to faunarium.

he seems pretty settled, curled up on a leaf atm


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> lol it's perhaps best to one a lil bit bigger, if your like me i can't stop staring at riff-raff! keep checkin he's ok :flrt:


haha i really cant! mum almost got her self one. she realllyy want one. and oh yea she wanted me to ask if she got another one, like soon, of the same age ish can she put it in with mine?


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> haha i really cant! mum almost got her self one. she realllyy want one. and oh yea she wanted me to ask if she got another one, like soon, of the same age ish can she put it in with mine?


i'll leave that to the experts to reply...or chris one of the 2! lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> when can i start handling riff-raff? handled him once for a few mins on thursday to move him from the tank to faunarium.
> 
> he seems pretty settled, curled up on a leaf atm


oops sorry didn't see this :blush: you can start getting him introduced to handling as soon as you know he is eating and pooing regularly... generally I allow 1-2 weeks for acclimatization then I start handling


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> oops sorry didn't see this :blush: you can start getting him introduced to handling as soon as you know he is eating and pooing regularly... generally I allow 1-2 weeks for acclimatization then I start handling


cheers, i've only found one poop with urate and one just urate, should i worry? without keep moving him from his tank i can't really look properly


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> haha i really cant! mum almost got her self one. she realllyy want one. and oh yea she wanted me to ask if she got another one, like soon, of the same age ish can she put it in with mine?


Righty ho.... For me I never put them together after about 5g... this is because after this they start to mature and they are very unpredictable, by this I mean many issues can arise. You could end up with 2 males which may fight (which could be fatal), one could bully the other leading to one growing very slowly or starving, you could end up with 1 male and 1 female, and this could lead to breeding too early which could be fatal for the female. So generally I house them separately so that I know where I am up to. It is possible to house 2 or more females together bu this is the exception rather than the rule.




darwin2 said:


> i'll leave that to the experts to reply...or chris one of the 2! lol


Me an expert :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> cheers, i've only found one poop with urate and one just urate, should i worry? without keep moving him from his tank i can't really look properly


You will find he will only poo once or twice a week, plus he will be stressed from the move. So I would give him 2 weeks (yes I know it seems painfully long) to settle. This should give you more success with handling : victory:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> You will find he will only poo once or twice a week, plus he will be stressed from the move. So I would give him 2 weeks (yes I know it seems painfully long) to settle. This should give you more success with handling : victory:


cheers  this is very long! but i wanna be able to handle him regularly seeing as darwin is miserable like most yemens!

my dad admitted to tryin to find riff-raff earlier :gasp:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Righty ho.... For me I never put them together after about 5g... this is because after this they start to mature and they are very unpredictable, by this I mean many issues can arise. You could end up with 2 males which may fight (which could be fatal), one could bully the other leading to one growing very slowly or starving, you could end up with 1 male and 1 female, and this could lead to breeding too early which could be fatal for the female. So generally I house them separately so that I know where I am up to. It is possible to house 2 or more females together bu this is the exception rather than the rule.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


TY Mr. Expert  hehe cheers for all ur help, on here n msn, it must be very frustrating tlkin to me lol:flrt:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> cheers  this is very long! but i wanna be able to handle him regularly seeing as darwin is miserable like most yemens!
> 
> my dad admitted to tryin to find riff-raff earlier :gasp:


Hahah yeah you will find most people never find them :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> TY Mr. Expert  hehe cheers for all ur help, on here n msn, it must be very frustrating tlkin to me lol:flrt:


Nahh no problem : victory:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Hahah yeah you will find most people never find them :lol2:


yh he was like well i looked earlier and couldn't see him.

i know his favourite places in the faunarium so fairly easy to find him in the atm lol


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Bloody hell! Quiet on this thread for once!! Dr.Love & Crestie Chris must have gotten a room!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> bloody hell! Quiet on this thread for once!! Dr.love & crestie chris must have gotten a room!!:lol2::lol2:


lol!!!


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> arr ok cool...oh yea..um.. I GOT HIMMMMM!!!!!!!!!!!! SO many to choose from, there tiny tiny!!!!
> set him up, put the box in with 4 tiny crix, plants n sprayed. where do i put the sensor for the thermostat? the wire is too fat for the holes and things :/


 
Aww hes really lovely =) you gunna call him/her jeffory? =) rather like mine hehe.

Congrats :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Bloody hell! Quiet on this thread for once!! Dr.Love & Crestie Chris must have gotten a room!!:lol2::lol2:


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: I gave her my MSN so that I could sort out any questions she had : victory:


----------



## Gemstone Dragons (Jul 29, 2009)

Crestie Chris said:


> :lol2: :lol2: :lol2: I gave her my MSN so that I could sort out any questions she had : victory:


hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> image


too much time on your hands? :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> too much time on your hands? :lol2:


Only took me 10 seconds to post that.... 

2 seconds to find the pic 
2 seconds to type in the img code 
4 seconds admiring the graphics that make up the reply button 
2 seconds replying and finding a cure to cancer 

:2thumb:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Only took me 10 seconds to post that....
> 
> 2 seconds to find the pic
> 2 seconds to type in the img code
> ...


haha you'll solve world poverty before we know it!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

:grouphug: as promised


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

OOh look shiny red ball


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> :grouphug: as promised


eace::grouphug:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> OOh look shiny red ball image


LOL

anything glittery??? :mf_dribble:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

woop woop page 80!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

see, not always me who blabs on and changes the convo lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> see, not always me who blabs on and changes the convo lol


haha hows your lil one doin?


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> haha hows your lil one doin?


alright  i could hear him wandering about last night, but didnt want to disturb him with the lights. kept waking up in the night scared he is over heating, but the temps were fine lol he must have eaten 1 crik as i cudnt find the 4th  most of them hid under the kitchen roll, so iv folded it so they cant. 
what consistancy do you mix your rephasy?..stuff to?


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

i use 1:1 mixture


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> i use 1:1 mixture


so if i had those little kitchen measuring spoons, scoop 1..spoon of powder and 1 of water?..bearing in mind i have emptied both packets into a pot n mixed them up so its all 50/50


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

well actually its more like 1:2 (2 being water) but yeah  1 spoon of powder to 2 spoons of water...or just mix it to a consistancy you like really xD make sure it isnt too watery/thick


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> so if i had those little kitchen measuring spoons, scoop 1..spoon of powder and 1 of water?..bearing in mind i have emptied both packets into a pot n mixed them up so its all 50/50


 
yer thats about right, i usually add a tad more water so that it isnt as lumpy, i assume my geoffreys eating it lol, as its hard to see if any is gone, but hes doing his business all over the walls, and they stick lol so i think hes eating =)

i was wondering if anyone knew of a household or reptile bulb that i could use as a 'day' light which doesnt give off too much heat and isnt too bright, ive got a UV 2.0 atm, ive heard they dont harm cresties, let me know if this UV one is fine and ill continue using it =) it doesnt give off hardly any heat so its quite good. : victory: what do ya think? i must say geofs colours are much brighter with the bulb tho.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Isaac ate some of his CGD


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> Isaac ate some of his CGD


Awesome :no1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> yer thats about right, i usually add a tad more water so that it isnt as lumpy, i assume my geoffreys eating it lol, as its hard to see if any is gone, but hes doing his business all over the walls, and they stick lol so i think hes eating =)
> 
> i was wondering if anyone knew of a household or reptile bulb that i could use as a 'day' light which doesnt give off too much heat and isnt too bright, ive got a UV 2.0 atm, ive heard they dont harm cresties, let me know if this UV one is fine and ill continue using it =) it doesnt give off hardly any heat so its quite good. : victory: what do ya think? i must say geofs colours are much brighter with the bulb tho.


A low % UV or some LED's do the trick : victory:


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> A low % UV or some LED's do the trick : victory:


 
=) thanks m8, i have a UV 2.0 and its doing the trick tho ill keep and eye on it.:no1:


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> Isaac ate some of his CGD


Very Nice =), What Flavour you got?


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> A low % UV or some LED's do the trick : victory:


i'm gettin LED's for riff-raff's big boy house, only prob is with my dad being an electrician i can't just go out and buy some, he questions the wattage voltage power connection grrrrrrrr therefore i have to take him shopping or leave it to him to sort.....could be waiting a long time!!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Very Nice =), What Flavour you got?


mango..i think lol :S


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

SOCKS!!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> SOCKS!!!!!!
> image


.....a dare?


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> .....a dare?


Shhh :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> SOCKS!!!!!!
> image


:spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1::spam1:


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :spam1:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> image


mmm nice llama flavoured spam!

i have a very strange crestie indeed! he's spent the majority of the day between two pieces of blue roll, on his back!?!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> mmm nice llama flavoured spam!
> 
> i have a very strange crestie indeed! he's spent the majority of the day between two pieces of blue roll, on his back!?!


:O his not dead i hope!!
i had a weird dream...my crestie was rolling over on his back, and when he did he fired up. lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> :O his not dead i hope!!
> i had a weird dream...my crestie was rolling over on his back, and when he did he fired up. lol


lol no could see his pulse lol

i've just gave him some locusts, turned round to turn my tv on looked back at him and he had one sticking out of his mouth, boy did he lick his lips! think he looks forward to locust days!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

My littleun has just polished off 3 cricks!! Hungry bugger!! Oh, and left the 4th one dead!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> My littleun has just polished off 3 cricks!! Hungry bugger!! Oh, and left the 4th one dead!!


OM NOM NOM :lol2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Too right there!! The poor 4th cricket was obviously just for sport!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

i dont think his so ceen on the CGD atm... just at the top, been there since 10 ish.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i dont think his so ceen on the CGD atm... just at the top, been there since 10 ish.


riff-raff's like that, one day he eats loads the next nothing, really does love a bug tho! might put some fruit in tonight.....melon or mango?!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> riff-raff's like that, one day he eats loads the next nothing, really does love a bug tho! might put some fruit in tonight.....melon or mango?!


i want to put some fruit in too, but wot i dunno. how much do u mash it up? dont think i have anything to mash it up with. 

good news - finaly got a viv, huge 60/60/45 thing. just got sum soil stuff with springtails n woodlice in from dartfrog


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i want to put some fruit in too, but wot i dunno. how much do u mash it up? dont think i have anything to mash it up with.
> 
> good news - finaly got a viv, huge 60/60/45 thing. just got sum soil stuff with springtails n woodlice in from dartfrog


woop woop about the viv  not sure if i want live soil in my room with bugs in :S

i put it in a blender so its like baby food, or just mash it with a fork. i did loads the other day and froze it in ice cube trays, did the same with the repashy, think i need to do smaller portions tho, however 1 cube fits perfectly in a bottle top!

water melon is easy to do and very sweet, kinda replaces the water, thats what i did anyway!

riff-raff has taken to sleeping upside down, he completely under the blue roll today so i had to take a pic


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> woop woop about the viv  not sure if i want live soil in my room with bugs in :S
> 
> i put it in a blender so its like baby food, or just mash it with a fork. i did loads the other day and froze it in ice cube trays, did the same with the repashy, think i need to do smaller portions tho, however 1 cube fits perfectly in a bottle top!
> 
> ...


hehe aww weird n cute  he looks so much bigger than isaac lol 
hmm il have to see if i can borrow the blender at work and take it home to freeze hehe i need to invest is some of those measuring spoons, and tweezers. 

off for a chinese buffet soon. guna stuff my face!!!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> hehe aww weird n cute  he looks so much bigger than isaac lol
> hmm il have to see if i can borrow the blender at work and take it home to freeze hehe i need to invest is some of those measuring spoons, and tweezers.
> 
> off for a chinese buffet soon. guna stuff my face!!!


he's about 3-4", tweezers are a god send with bugs! my cham eats out of them, have to be careful how you hold the bugs or you get a leg left behind!

a left over buug was eating repashy this morning, suppose its another way of getting nutrients into them!

enjoy you chinese


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> he's about 3-4", tweezers are a god send with bugs! my cham eats out of them, have to be careful how you hold the bugs or you get a leg left behind!
> 
> a left over buug was eating repashy this morning, suppose its another way of getting nutrients into them!
> 
> enjoy you chinese


isaac is about 2" n then 1.5" for his tail 

i shal do lol...starving atm!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> isaac is about 2" n then 1.5" for his tail
> 
> i shal do lol...starving atm!


just measured riff-raff, he's 2.5" body then about 1.75" tail, his tail is curled round him atm tho so bit tricky


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> just measured riff-raff, he's 2.5" body then about 1.75" tail, his tail is curled round him atm tho so bit tricky


naww hehe ^_^ 

stuffed my face  mmmm 

and i picked up my viv, only just fitted in my car! :O i have cleaned it out..
1st i washed it with fairy liquid n dried it off with a microfibre cloth. then i sprayed rep safe disinfectant on it n wiped it off with a wet cloth, then dried it with the microfibre cloth...does tht sound ok? for initial cleaning...the disinfectant said rinse well, but that seems to be quite difficult with a massive exo terra... or is it me being thick? also. when i have the soil n stuff in, how wud i rinse it off then? is using a wet cloth good enough?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> naww hehe ^_^
> 
> stuffed my face  mmmm
> 
> ...


For a new viv I spray it out with mild bleach solution (10% bleach 90% water), scrub, and then spray it out with a hose until I can no longer smell the bleach. Then spray out with a reptile safe disinfectant and rinse for a final time, then just dry with a towel and voila :2thumb:


And since you are going for a natural set up you will only need to clean the glass, springtails and woodlice do the rest :no1:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> For a new viv I spray it out with mild bleach solution (10% bleach 90% water), scrub, and then spray it out with a hose until I can no longer smell the bleach. Then spray out with a reptile safe disinfectant and rinse for a final time, then just dry with a towel and voila :2thumb:
> 
> 
> And since you are going for a natural set up you will only need to clean the glass, springtails and woodlice do the rest :no1:


clean the glass as in... with fairy liquid.. or disinfectanty stuff. but wont tht get in the soil ect. ughk come clean mine for me lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> clean the glass as in... with fairy liquid.. or disinfectanty stuff. but wont tht get in the soil ect. ughk come clean mine for me lol


:lol2: you would like that wouldn't you 

That was what I do for an initial clean but once you have a live set up you only need to clean the glass..... easy 

spray the reptile safe disinfectant on a piece of kitchen roll, then wipe the glass... then get another piece of kitchen roll (damp) and wipe the glass down.... repeat previous step.... then dry with another dry piece of kitchen roll : victory: but its best to use filtered water to prevent the build up of scale :whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> :lol2: you would like that wouldn't you
> 
> That was what I do for an initial clean but once you have a live set up you only need to clean the glass..... easy
> 
> spray the reptile safe disinfectant on a piece of kitchen roll, then wipe the glass... then get another piece of kitchen roll (damp) and wipe the glass down.... repeat previous step.... then dry with another dry piece of kitchen roll : victory: but its best to use filtered water to prevent the build up of scale :whistling2:


ok. god im such an Rtard sometimes lol thanks 
mum got a water filter  now shes going mad with it 'use it to refil the dogs bowl, use it in the ketle, use it to do this n this n that' use it for a shower too then?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> ok. god im such an Rtard sometimes lol thanks
> mum got a water filter  now shes going mad with it 'use it to refil the dogs bowl, use it in the ketle, use it to do this n this n that' use it for a shower too then?!


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2: making full use of it


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

so do the bugs get rid of the poop if its on the soil or do still have to pick it out? now i'm being a retard :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> so do the bugs get rid of the poop if its on the soil or do still have to pick it out? now i'm being a retard :mrgreen:


Bugs+ poop =OM NOM NOM :lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Bugs+ poop =OM NOM NOM :lol2:


lol providing he poops on the soil! also should i worry that he sleeps upside underneath the blue roll?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> lol providing he poops on the soil! also should i worry that he sleeps upside underneath the blue roll?


Well it sounds a little weird :lol2: have you got plenty of floor hides?


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Well it sounds a little weird :lol2: have you got plenty of floor hides?


there's not much room in the faunarium, i've got a large exo terra plant in there which is draped over the floor so he can hide under that, i've got a big floor hide, but it covers most of the floor. might put that back in, either that or buy a small one tomorrow.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

ok so i've just cleaned his faunarium, not been able to disinfect it tho, thought waking him up was stressful enough without the added stress of handling him! 

i've put in a smaller exo terra plant along with his hide and a toilet roll holder with a piece ripped out so it doesn't roll around! also ripped it not cut so as the edges aren't sharp  

gave me chance to see what he's eating bugs wise, gave him 3 last night i think (might have been 5 not sure) and theres 1 left now, took it out then put it back it in. either way he's eating quite well, fair amount of repashy has gone, fresh tomorrow. might give him some fruit tonight too. on the pic i posted earlier you can see his lil tummy getting bigger!

we shall see where he is in the morning!


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> lol providing he poops on the soil! also should i worry that he sleeps upside underneath the blue roll?


 
I have found my crestie curled up under the kitchen towl, i think its normal tbh, and also the kitchen towl holds the moisture better so i think he goes there when he wants to shed also. good too here riff raff is settling nicely =)

I have mine in a flaunarium though i have got a 30x30x45 comming today, so ima upgrade him as he seems to have grown a little quicker than imagened:lol2:, so ill be setting that up later :2thumb: Do you you think it will be ok to use spagnam moss at 2 months, he shouldnt eat it right?

Cheers guys, and also dont let the thread die!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> I have found my crestie curled up under the kitchen towl, i think its normal tbh, and also the kitchen towl holds the moisture better so i think he goes there when he wants to shed also. good too here riff raff is settling nicely =)
> 
> I have mine in a flaunarium though i have got a 30x30x45 comming today, so ima upgrade him as he seems to have grown a little quicker than imagened:lol2:, so ill be setting that up later :2thumb: Do you you think it will be ok to use spagnam moss at 2 months, he shouldnt eat it right?
> 
> ...


Hope that helps 

Chris


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

This does indeed help =) cheers chris, i think ill use kitchen towel, it just easier anyway lol.:2thumb: may invest in some eco earth later on when he upgrades to his 45x45x60, am quite interested in a bio sub, just need to research it a little more, any ideas where i can do this, there is probably a good thread or 2 on here.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> This does indeed help =) cheers chris, i think ill use kitchen towel, it just easier anyway lol.:2thumb: may invest in some eco earth later on when he upgrades to his 45x45x60, am quite interested in a bio sub, just need to research it a little more, any ideas where i can do this, there is probably a good thread or 2 on here.


A quick forum search will come up with the answer :lol2: you don't have to make eco earth bio active though :whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Quick search turned up this thread :whistling2:

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/431361-natural-soil-cleaners.html


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

so if i plant the terrarium with eco earth i don't need creepy crawlies to keep it 'safe'? a lil confused about all this! i don't use anything with darwin but he only has a litter tray with eco earth and folliage plants, then his dragon tree, ficus and spider plant are topped with eco earth. can i do the same with riff-raff (minus the litter tray)?

magnaturals arrived today  

that reminds me i need to get bugs!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> so if i plant the terrarium with eco earth i don't need creepy crawlies to keep it 'safe'? a lil confused about all this! i don't use anything with darwin but he only has a litter tray with eco earth and folliage plants, then his dragon tree, ficus and spider plant are topped with eco earth. can i do the same with riff-raff (minus the litter tray)?
> 
> magnaturals arrived today
> 
> that reminds me i need to get bugs!


You can either have bugs in it so that you don't replace it and have live plants, but if you have fake plants you can just put in the eco earth and replace it whenever needed : victory:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> You can either have bugs in it so that you don't replace it and have live plants, but if you have fake plants you can just put in the eco earth and replace it whenever needed : victory:


thanks still trying to decide which to have, got fake atm as they came with the terrarium, he won't be in it for a while yet anyway lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> This does indeed help =) cheers chris, i think ill use kitchen towel, it just easier anyway lol.:2thumb: may invest in some eco earth later on when he upgrades to his 45x45x60, am quite interested in a bio sub, just need to research it a little more, any ideas where i can do this, there is probably a good thread or 2 on here.


just to check..the soil on dartfrog.co.uk as fine to use right? with the lil buggies in it already?
i need an inbetween viv aswell, my one is masssiiivvvvvvvveeeee


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

It wont be too stressful for geoffrey being moved into a slightly bigger terranium would it, hes settled now and eating/handling well, hes been in his flaunarium about a month so but he doesnt have enough climbing space, so i thought id invest in a 30x30x45, once ive moved him, shall i leave him to settle for a week or so like when you buy them? ive got to set it up all nice first anyways.


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> just to check..the soil on dartfrog.co.uk as fine to use right? with the lil buggies in it already?
> i need an inbetween viv aswell, my one is masssiiivvvvvvvveeeee


 
i got mine for like £20 off someone i knew, but there are cheap ones about elsewhere although most ask to collect, which i couldnt be bothered with, if i see any ill pm them to you, or msn though am not on there often. you looking for a 30x30x45 aswell? quite looking forward to seeing geoffery in a nice viv instead of a plastic box lol.

id assume that the soil they came in would be fine, is there enough to cover the viv, as i guess youll need to mix it anyways with earth. but ill leave that to chris as i have no idea what im talking about :lol2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Zak196 said:


> It wont be too stressful for geoffrey being moved into a slightly bigger terranium would it, hes settled now and eating/handling well, hes been in his flaunarium about a month so but he doesnt have enough climbing space, so i thought id invest in a 30x30x45, once ive moved him, shall i leave him to settle for a week or so like when you buy them? ive got to set it up all nice first anyways.


If you know it's eating, pooping, handling well, can't see why he can't move house!! After all, the 30x30x45's are not that big anyway.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> i got mine for like £20 off someone i knew, but there are cheap ones about elsewhere although most ask to collect, which i couldnt be bothered with, if i see any ill pm them to you, or msn though am not on there often. you looking for a 30x30x45 aswell? quite looking forward to seeing geoffery in a nice viv instead of a plastic box lol.
> 
> id assume that the soil they came in would be fine, is there enough to cover the viv, as i guess youll need to mix it anyways with earth. but ill leave that to chris as i have no idea what im talking about :lol2:


yea im lookin for a 30/45 or anything really... but he wont grow out of his plastic one for a few months. the soil i got at 9 quid (without postage) i think it said 5L might be enough :S


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

There are a few 30x30x45's for sale in places like Wolverhampton, Bromsgrove, and Wednesbury if that's any good to you??


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> id assume that the soil they came in would be fine, is there enough to cover the viv, as i guess youll need to mix it anyways with earth. but ill leave that to chris as i have no idea what im talking about :lol2:


if you are talking about the dendrosoil then there should be enough (5L bag) all you have to do is leave it a few weeks to get going... you could even add any crestie poo to it :lol2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> just to check..the soil on dartfrog.co.uk as fine to use right? with the lil buggies in it already?
> i need an inbetween viv aswell, my one is masssiiivvvvvvvveeeee


The dendoosoil is : victory:

and yes a exo terra 30,30,45cm is a good inbetween viv :2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> It wont be too stressful for geoffrey being moved into a slightly bigger terranium would it,
> 
> Any move would be stressful so its best to let him acclimatise just like you did when you first got him (about a week is usually enough)
> 
> ...


:whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> There are a few 30x30x45's for sale in places like Wolverhampton, Bromsgrove, and Wednesbury if that's any good to you??


bit too west for me, im south leicestershire. but there are a couple on ebay near me at the moment, hopefully grab a bargin.

i hope my crestie is eatin, havent seen nay more poo and no licky marks in the food..but then it was at a consistancy that would 'mould' back into a flat-ness. so i dont kno  crick night tonight though so hopefully he will gobble them. just have to sort out the kitchen roll so they cant hide!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> bit too west for me, im south leicestershire. but there are a couple on ebay near me at the moment, hopefully grab a bargin.
> 
> i hope my crestie is eatin, havent seen nay more poo and no licky marks in the food..but then it was at a consistancy that would 'mould' back into a flat-ness. so i dont kno  crick night tonight though so hopefully he will gobble them. just have to sort out the kitchen roll so they cant hide!


They only have stomachs the size off the nail on your little finger :whistling2: 

You will find that he will eat CGD 2-3 times a week and only a very small amount... you could always use a shallower dish to help see lick marks... such as a smarties top : victory:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> bit too west for me


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

oooo that means i can eat the smarties!! mmmmm well crick night tonight so i shal wait


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> bit too west for me, im south leicestershire. but there are a couple on ebay near me at the moment, hopefully grab a bargin.
> 
> i hope my crestie is eatin, havent seen nay more poo and no licky marks in the food..but then it was at a consistancy that would 'mould' back into a flat-ness. so i dont kno  crick night tonight though so hopefully he will gobble them. just have to sort out the kitchen roll so they cant hide!


I didnt think that geoffrey was eating at first, there was poo, although he managed to hide them very well, like stuck under the leaves of plants and stuff which is always fun to look for lol =) but there was no sign of him eating the CGD. but i did see him munching at it the other day for the first time so i know he does eat it. so im sure isaac is eating it, just when you are not looking hehe .


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> I didnt think that geoffrey was eating at first, there was poo, although he managed to hide them very well, like stuck under the leaves of plants and stuff which is always fun to look for lol =) but there was no sign of him eating the CGD. but i did see him munching at it the other day for the first time so i know he does eat it. so im sure isaac is eating it, just when you are not looking hehe .


the other night i saw his head in the bowl licking away, but i thought it was too dry to get any off, so the nxt day i changed it but no signs on eating it. when i sort out the kitchen roll il look for poop


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i wasn't planning on an 'inbetween terrarium' should i or can riff-raff go straight into his 45x45x60 when he's grown out of the faunarium? seems strange to keep moving him. 

when i got darwin he went straight into a 4hx3wx1.5d (ft) viv and was absolutely fine...infact he loved all the room he had.


----------



## imitebmike (Jun 22, 2008)

when i got mine he went straight ito his 45x45x60 exo...so he should be okay going straight into his exo terra


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

imitebmike said:


> when i got mine he went straight ito his 45x45x60 exo...so he should be okay going straight into his exo terra


thanks  not got room for another one! my desk has already been taken over!

oh and he seems to like height again! he may be normal after all! :no1:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> i wasn't planning on an 'inbetween terrarium' should i or can riff-raff go straight into his 45x45x60 when he's grown out of the faunarium? seems strange to keep moving him.
> 
> when i got darwin he went straight into a 4hx3wx1.5d (ft) viv and was absolutely fine...infact he loved all the room he had.


Straight in to the biggun!!:2thumb:
As I've said before, mine went straight in to a 45 x 45 x 60 with no problems, eating, drinking pooing & exploring fine!! Can't see the point really in keep upping the size of their enclosures gradually if you do start with a small faunarium. Can't really see the point in putting them in a faunarium either, but that's my decision, and I'll stick to it!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Straight in to the biggun!!:2thumb:
> As I've said before, mine went straight in to a 45 x 45 x 60 with no problems, eating, drinking pooing & exploring fine!! Can't see the point really in keep upping the size of their enclosures gradually if you do start with a small faunarium. Can't really see the point in putting them in a faunarium either, but that's my decision, and I'll stick to it!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


i got a 60h60w one, its massive. but would he be ok in there? 
and are the xo terra dishes, the small ones ok for the CGD, or are they bit too big, and just put bit of water in?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> i got a 60h60w one, its massive. but would he be ok in there?
> and are the xo terra dishes, the small ones ok for the CGD, or are they bit too big, and just put bit of water in?


Can't see it being a problem. The way I look at it is that as long as you know they are eating, drinking pooing etc, then they are OK. The little'un will seem dwarfed by the large enclosure to start with, but you will get used to it, and it will get used to it as being their home, rather than chopping & changing the set up, which will course more stress. Ask yourself how do they cope in their natural environment?? Their "parents" don't put them in small plastic tubs do they??


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Can't see it being a problem. The way I look at it is that as long as you know they are eating, drinking pooing etc, then they are OK. The little'un will seem dwarfed by the large enclosure to start with, but you will get used to it, and it will get used to it as being their home, rather than chopping & changing the set up, which will course more stress. Ask yourself how do they cope in their natural environment?? Their "parents" don't put them in small plastic tubs do they??


tru tru. i think il wait awhile as he is weeny. and wont out grow the lil one for ages


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Can't see it being a problem. The way I look at it is that as long as you know they are eating, drinking pooing etc, then they are OK. The little'un will seem dwarfed by the large enclosure to start with, but you will get used to it, and it will get used to it as being their home, rather than chopping & changing the set up, which will course more stress. Ask yourself how do they cope in their natural environment?? Their "parents" don't put them in small plastic tubs do they??


very good point, think i'll give it another couple of weeks, so i can start handling him before i loose him in the exo terra lol he's still quite jumpy atm so want to get him used to me before he hides all the time. 

still can't decide on fake, natural or a bit of both plants wise?!


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i wasn't planning on an 'inbetween terrarium' should i or can riff-raff go straight into his 45x45x60 when he's grown out of the faunarium? seems strange to keep moving him.
> 
> when i got darwin he went straight into a 4hx3wx1.5d (ft) viv and was absolutely fine...infact he loved all the room he had.


 
The only reason i am getting a 'Middle Terranium is i plan to breed him when i find out sex, hehe could be a her, and another Exo would be useful for separation and juvies, this is a long time away yet though lol! and my flaunarium is ridiculasly small, smaller than a larger flaunarium anyway, so it is needed.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Fake or natural??!!:whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Fake or natural??!!:whistling2:


indeed rob..which do you prefer? :whistling2: hehe


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> indeed rob..which do you prefer? :whistling2: hehe


Well then. That's a tough one!! Where shall I start?? Over to the 18+ thread I think!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Well then. That's a tough one!! Where shall I start?? Over to the 18+ thread I think!!:lol2::lol2:


lol fake looking naturals or natural looking fakes. hmm.. lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love you always manage to turn things round lol 

then again i bet everyone else was thinking it!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> Dr. Love you always manage to turn things round lol
> 
> then again i bet everyone else was thinking it!!


lol sorry i cnt help it!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

haha we all know whats on your mind!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

back to fake v natural, think i've asked before but...are the springtails and lice likely to get out? wouldn't be a problem but the terra's in my room :S

think natural looks better, its what i have for darwin with a couple of fake plants thrown in for added height. 

also if it saves on some cleaning then i'm up for that!


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Well then. That's a tough one!! Where shall I start?? Over to the 18+ thread I think!!:lol2::lol2:


 lol smooth...:lol2:


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> back to fake v natural, think i've asked before but...are the springtails and lice likely to get out? wouldn't be a problem but the terra's in my room :S
> 
> think natural looks better, its what i have for darwin with a couple of fake plants thrown in for added height.
> 
> also if it saves on some cleaning then i'm up for that!


 
Chris posted a good thread earlier, ill dig it out for you...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/431361-natural-soil-cleaners.html

apparently they dont get out much and if they do you wont see them as they are tiny tiny little things. and cant survive out the viv.

Id go with natural if you can be bothred to put it together, fake = Lazy =) id like a natural one myself when i get the time.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

haha it doesn't take long at all! saying that i've only just got darwin's viv packed out so i'm happy with it! but the planting side doesn't take long once you have everything together. 

think i'll have to wait until i get my next pay packet before i can do riff-raff's tho. have spent lots lately :whistling2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> indeed rob..which do you prefer? :whistling2: hehe


Natural, thats what I prefer.
As for plants in the viv, I prefer fake, easier to maintain.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Natural, thats what I prefer.
> As for plants in the viv, I prefer fake, easier to maintain.


well if all my plants die and it :censor:s up then i will change to fake hehe  worth a try though


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i'm thinkin a bit of both as riff-raff is used to fake so it'll help him get used to the terrarium. also i think fake are good for giving height to the enclosure. 

i wanna get paid again now and go shoppin!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

You lot can talk for england over something as simple as real or fake :lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> You lot can talk for england over something as simple as real or fake :lol2:


hell yh! 

at least we will know what we're doing when it comes down to it!

what are your opinions on real vs fake?!


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> hell yh!
> 
> at least we will know what we're doing when it comes down to it!
> 
> what are your opinions on real vs fake?!


Real is awesome but expensive to set up and maintain but once it is going they are brill... only problem is illness, in a fake viv you can just disinfect everyday to prevent reinfection, not so simple in a real set up. swings and roundabouts really :whistling2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Real is awesome but expensive to set up and maintain but once it is going they are brill... only problem is illness, in a fake viv you can just disinfect everyday to prevent reinfection, not so simple in a real set up. swings and roundabouts really :whistling2:


see this is why i'm not sure what to do! i have all the fake plants i would need so i wouldn't have to spend any more money. think i'm gonna go 50/50 then see where i end up lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i'm gonna go 50/50 then see where i end up lol


Then you would end up in limbo :lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i used to be quite good at the limbo! lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i used to be quite good at the limbo! lol


isaac ate a crick and i saw him  YEY!!!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

woop woop


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> Real is awesome but expensive to set up and maintain but once it is going they are brill... only problem is illness, in a fake viv you can just disinfect everyday to prevent reinfection, not so simple in a real set up. swings and roundabouts really :whistling2:


But what about the other "real & fake"??:lol2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> But what about the other "real & fake"??:lol2:


Hahaha real :whistling2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

oh yea, i brought this thread bk to life! 

isaac gobbled up his crix, faster than i cud keep an eye on him!! left me a big nice poop. and tonight his been drinkin out of his water dish  his been watching tv aswell  living the high life  

i got sum plants for my viv, a yukka, spider plant jasmin and..something else tht was on the list. and organic compost


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> oh yea, i brought this thread bk to life!


Thought it was dying off for a minute!!: victory:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Thought it was dying off for a minute!!: victory:


never never lol 

was it u rob who said u wud post those sticky thingys? or zak i cnt remeber..anyhoo, they havent arrived (if uv sent them)


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> never never lol
> 
> was it u rob who said u wud post those sticky thingys? or zak i cnt remeber..anyhoo, they havent arrived (if uv sent them)


Bloody Royal Mail:devil: I posted them the same day!! I'll send you some more. I meant to ask if you had received them:blush:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> they havent arrived (if uv sent them)


Or have they and you just want more!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Or have they and you just want more!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


haha nar they havent, and depends how many u gave me :Na_Na_Na_Na: i saw them being used for the wires at pets at home n it reminded me hehe


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> haha nar they havent, and depends how many u gave me :Na_Na_Na_Na: i saw them being used for the wires at pets at home n it reminded me hehe


I did send 10 sticky pads & 10 cable ties!! As I said though, I'll send you some more:2thumb:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> I did send 10 sticky pads & 10 cable ties!! As I said though, I'll send you some more:2thumb:


aww thank you ^_^ too kind


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Sticky things? :yeahright:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> Sticky things? :yeahright:
> image


Thats them yes:lol2: Were a bugger to put in an envelope!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Sticky things? :yeahright:
> image


idiot. lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:

isaac is just sat there now


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> idiot. lol :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> isaac is just sat there now


Maybe he thinks your vision is based on movement and if he just sits there you will loose interest and look the other way... either that or he is shy :lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Maybe he thinks your vision is based on movement and if he just sits there you will loose interest and look the other way... either that or he is shy :lol2:


i think he probly does tbh, cause each time i look away, if he wants to get sumwhere he moves when im not looking ^_^ like that ninja cat video


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> i think he probly does tbh, cause each time i look away, if he wants to get sumwhere he moves when im not looking ^_^ like that ninja cat video


Ninja cat?? I'm getting old!!:lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Ninja cat?? I'm getting old!!:lol2:


YouTube - Ninja cat comes closer while not moving!


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Ninja cat?? I'm getting old!!:lol2:


:gasp: watch and become enlightened :lol2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> :gasp: watch and become enlightened :lol2:


Oh, I am now enlightened!! Not getting younger though!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

my locusts have escaped!!! 






luckily enough i put them in the cricket keeper and then into the terrarium! i wondered why riff-raff was stuck to the side of his faunarium staring at the terra!!

its good to see him awake for once, he doesn't like the light be turned on at 4am tho!


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> my locusts have escaped!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:lol2: cricket keepers are rubbish... just get a cheapy second hand fish tank : victory:


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

good job on bringing this thread back to life =) its a good thread it cant die!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> :lol2: cricket keepers are rubbish... just get a cheapy second hand fish tank : victory:


never had a problem when the bugs were bigger! guess darwin shall have it back! 

i'll have to use the giant 10L tank lol


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i think he probly does tbh, cause each time i look away, if he wants to get sumwhere he moves when im not looking ^_^ like that ninja cat video


Hehe i get that if i am sat there watching him, he will simply stare at me, not move at all, or sometimes he will edge backwards asif to say ' you havnt seen me here ' lol, but then if i look away he will be on the other side of the viv :lol2: crazy things cresties  .


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Hehe i get that if i am sat there watching him, he will simply stare at me, not move at all, or sometimes he will edge backwards asif to say ' you havnt seen me here ' lol, but then if i look away he will be on the other side of the viv :lol2: crazy things cresties  .


mine doesnt like me looking at him so as my back is turned his off hehe 

just got some of that hanging basket lining  no drainage balls though  dartfrog it is i guess


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> mine doesnt like me looking at him so as my back is turned his off hehe
> 
> just got some of that hanging basket lining  no drainage balls though  dartfrog it is i guess


 
Where abouts did you get your plants from, a garden center? i am quite interested in making a bio sub/ eco viv myself, let me know how it all goes =)


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Where abouts did you get your plants from, a garden center? i am quite interested in making a bio sub/ eco viv myself, let me know how it all goes =)


yea got one from sainsburys and the rest from homebase. i hope it turns out ok! arguing with my mum again about UV lighting she said house plants dont need it so they will be find without the light but im not so sure but i see her logic. lol and most of the plants on the safe list are house ones. so i iwll have to wat and see lol

might be off to BnQ to get the drainage balls then off to my brothers house and then swapping plants for a food dish  good day. lol


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

lol that does sound like a good day, i set geoffrey up in his 30x30x45 last night, he seems to like it, gunna leave him to settle in though. have kept it simple for now, 2 plants covering both side walls for a bit mroe security, and then an egg box on the floor with cloth in which he seems to like to go in in the day lol and ofc food and water, milk bottle caps =) kitchen roll sub - nice and simple


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> lol that does sound like a good day, i set geoffrey up in his 30x30x45 last night, he seems to like it, gunna leave him to settle in though. have kept it simple for now, 2 plants covering both side walls for a bit mroe security, and then an egg box on the floor with cloth in which he seems to like to go in in the day lol and ofc food and water, milk bottle caps =) kitchen roll sub - nice and simple


aww hehe ^_^ 

well good day might be a bad day. bro said his out n busy. and i cant find the hydrolacea on b&q website n its expensive off dartfrog with postage :/ ughk lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

got my sticky things thanks rob!...did you use a stamp u had already used? hehe


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> got my sticky things thanks rob!...did you use a stamp u had already used? hehe


What?? They have arrived today?? The stamp was used before, but not by me!!:2thumb:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> What?? They have arrived today?? The stamp was used before, but not by me!!:2thumb:


yea...y did u send some more aswell? :blush:
heh they said i had to pay 1.47 postage coz the stamp had been used before (said on the card thru the door) went to pick it up the girl cudnt be botherd to sort it out so just gave it to me hehe


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> yea...y did u send some more aswell? :blush:
> heh they said i had to pay 1.47 postage coz the stamp had been used before (said on the card thru the door) went to pick it up the girl cudnt be botherd to sort it out so just gave it to me hehe


Nah, not sent anymore!! The stamp had been stuck onto an envelope before, but was never posted, bloody jobs worths at Royal mail:devil:


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

too right lol, i once had a birthday card which had clearly been opened and looked in before delivery... yay them, never tried getting live food posted, but i dont think i would trust it :lol:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> yea got one from sainsburys and the rest from homebase. i hope it turns out ok! arguing with my mum again about UV lighting she said house plants dont need it so they will be find without the light but im not so sure but i see her logic. lol and most of the plants on the safe list are house ones. so i iwll have to wat and see lol
> 
> might be off to BnQ to get the drainage balls then off to my brothers house and then swapping plants for a food dish  good day. lol


Ye be needing UV light... that is a fact :whistling2: glass cuts out 99% of uv light so 2 layers of glass would equal 0% UV which equals dead plants which equals lots of expense.... tell her that and you will get the UV :lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Ye be needing UV light... that is a fact :whistling2: glass cuts out 99% of uv light so 2 layers of glass would equal 0% UV which equals dead plants which equals lots of expense.... tell her that and you will get the UV :lol2:


arr this is where u n her disagree. shes adiment u dont need uv for house plants etc, she went on tlkin bout this glass bottle garden she had..garden in a glass bottle and it didnt die P


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> arr this is where u n her disagree. shes adiment u dont need uv for house plants etc, she went on tlkin bout this glass bottle garden she had..garden in a glass bottle and it didnt die P


Just found this on a house plant forum (god help me!!):beer8:

question concerning new windows UV concerns - House Plants Forum - GardenWeb


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Just found this on a house plant forum (god help me!!):beer8:
> 
> question concerning new windows UV concerns - House Plants Forum - GardenWeb


so..... it doesnt matter about uv?


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> so..... it doesnt matter about uv?


According to "House Plant Forums" no. I don't know personally to be honest.


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> According to "House Plant Forums" no. I don't know personally to be honest.


well il go without for a bit and if they start dying il add uv


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> well il go without for a bit and if they start dying il add uv


Prob the best option. Cheaper to start with too!!: victory:


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> arr this is where u n her disagree. shes adiment u dont need uv for house plants etc, she went on tlkin bout this glass bottle garden she had..garden in a glass bottle and it didnt die P


How to answer this....... I await the "my plants are dying" text :whistling2:

uv cost= £20-£30

cost of plants= £50-60 

cost of UV and 2 sets of plants= £120-£150

I could go into the science behind it but I might find it more entertaining to just say "I told you so" in a few weeks :lol2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Crestie Chris said:


> How to answer this....... I await the "my plants are dying" text :whistling2:
> 
> :lol2:


= Priceless!! :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

why not research the plants themselves and see which require low UV? or ask at a garden centre. 

every plant has its own 'perfect' conditions, like every lizard does


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i hate locust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

about 20 of the little blighters had got out of the cricket keeper and were roaming around the terra, hopefully i've caught all of them and they're now in the spare tank....which i forgot had a hole on the one corner....i wonder how many will stick to the tape over it??!!

vile little things! i'm actually considering a complete repashy and fruit diet!! locusts are good for exercise and natural instincts tho....gimmie large ones any day!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i hate locust!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> about 20 of the little blighters had got out of the cricket keeper and were roaming around the terra, hopefully i've caught all of them and they're now in the spare tank....which i forgot had a hole on the one corner....i wonder how many will stick to the tape over it??!!
> 
> vile little things! i'm actually considering a complete repashy and fruit diet!! locusts are good for exercise and natural instincts tho....gimmie large ones any day!!


once all my crix r gone im going to buy locusts..the crix stink so bad!!!!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

yh i learnt that workin with them lol

WTF!! the locusts are eating each other and they have loads of food!! i hate them more every second!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> yh i learnt that workin with them lol
> 
> WTF!! the locusts are eating each other and they have loads of food!! i hate them more every second!


aww lol u sure they r eating each other? not like mating or .... i dont kno :S i put two pieces of cucumber in, i dont dare take it out coz its gone all horrible


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

their defo eating eating other...i can see the hole's their making in the chest areas. it's really minging! theres 3 eating 1 atm. 

if riff-raff didn't love them so much they'd be gone! fed to the birds!

i might give them some cucumber actually, it may cease the cannibalism!!

aiding my autobiographical poem for my assignment tho!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> their defo eating eating other...i can see the hole's their making in the chest areas. it's really minging! theres 3 eating 1 atm.
> 
> if riff-raff didn't love them so much they'd be gone! fed to the birds!
> 
> ...


oh? can we have a ganders at it ?  :flrt:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> oh? can we have a ganders at it ?  :flrt:


the cannibalism or poem? lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> the cannibalism or poem? lol


haha poem  

maybe the one being eaten is dead, or dying so they might awell eat him..who knows.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> haha poem
> 
> maybe the one being eaten is dead, or dying so they might awell eat him..who knows.


its very early stages, about 10mins old lol

if it wasn't dying before it is now! 

i have one verse kinda ok, its the second one...here goes....

moist cucumber slices,
demolished as i write.
boy am i glad,
that its bug night.
three less to look at,
one happy gecko.
quick tongue, sharp bite
no time to put up a fight.

its a bit pants! there will be another verse before it and one after, 24 lines out of the 40 i've gotta write.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Poetry now?? What else will this thread conjure up!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Poetry now?? What else will this thread conjure up!!:lol2::lol2:


lmao  

its good hehe what was the brief thingy?


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

haha bugs are the only thing that have 'inspired' me!! gotta try to make it autobiographical tho :S


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Back onto the topic of crested geckos; I now have 2!!:2thumb:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> lmao
> 
> its good hehe what was the brief thingy?


'write two or three autobiographical and/or biographical poems (40 lines). you may choose your own subject matter or select from one or more of the following prompts;
clearing a cupboard
an accidental meeting
danger
moving house
learning a new skill
write a commentary (500 words) to accompany your poems.'


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Back onto the topic of crested geckos; I now have 2!!:2thumb:


well thats just not fair! lol pics


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> well thats just not fair! lol pics


i kno its not fair!! 
but ..tbh i was going to order another one from lilly, and put it in with Isaac, would have to wait a few weeks have have them separate untill the new one is big enough but then i was like hmmm i wudnt know for sure what sex they are, i cant afford to have a male n female or have them fight really :/ so..maybe in a few more years when i have a place of my own i will get more


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> well thats just not fair! lol pics


Pics will come in time. It's asleep in a bush at the moment! The 1st one is also asleep in 1 of the 2 feeding holes in the Pangea mushroom feeding ledge, all curled up!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Pics will come in time. It's asleep in a bush at the moment! The 1st one is also asleep in 1 of the 2 feeding holes in the Pangea mushroom feeding ledge, all curled up!!


naww ^_^ hehe mine has a specific leaf/place and seems position to sleep in, looks like if he lost grip he would tumble off the leaf lol crick night tonight  fun fun

EDIT oh and i like those 'stone' or dried mushroom ledges, i would want to stick some of those on my background..are the dry ones safe?


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i kno its not fair!!
> but ..tbh i was going to order another one from lilly, and put it in with Isaac, would have to wait a few weeks have have them separate untill the new one is big enough but then i was like hmmm i wudnt know for sure what sex they are, i cant afford to have a male n female or have them fight really :/ so..maybe in a few more years when i have a place of my own i will get more


yh i want riff-raff to be female so i could get another female when their older. 

may even consider breeding them.....

what age do they have to be? i kno they should weigh at least 50grams. 

its a long way off yet tho lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> yh i want riff-raff to be female so i could get another female when their older.
> 
> may even consider breeding them.....
> 
> ...


i have no idea lol 
though nick, from lillys said he houses alot of males together with no problem, he said it seems to be if one or more have ever been in contact with a female. i dont mind if isaac is a boy or girl i reckon he will be on his lonesome even if i got more than 1, bless him.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i have no idea lol
> though nick, from lillys said he houses alot of males together with no problem, he said it seems to be if one or more have ever been in contact with a female. i dont mind if isaac is a boy or girl i reckon he will be on his lonesome even if i got more than 1, bless him.


oh right if riff-raff is male then there is a chance i could get another male, prob is i'd want them to live together so would need to know the sex for definite but would also want a baby lol 

well we were warned they're addictive!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

woop woop!!! i have 2 stars! lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> woop woop!!! i have 2 stars! lol


hehe woo woo  

tru, we were hehe 

i have made another (probly long thread) about my viv set up, help and advice about everything lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

is that so you get less random chat? lol


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> is that so you get less random chat? lol


I'm pretty sure the randomness will continue over there too!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> I'm pretty sure the randomness will continue over there too!!


probly will, now darwin is over there too lol 
nar its just what im asking is about the viv not lizards ^_^


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

she was trying to escape really lol 

problem is it all starts with advice then turns to random chat lol i shall try to keep strictly to the subject in hand on the other thread lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> she was trying to escape really lol
> 
> problem is it all starts with advice then turns to random chat lol i shall try to keep strictly to the subject in hand on the other thread lol


lol cool  i just have so many Qs ppl might get anoyed with me lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

ask away lol it helps me out too lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> ask away lol it helps me out too lol


haha  

just made my mums bf move the viv all over my room, going nar i dont like it there..nar other way..nar bk there..hmm... hehee


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

Jesus you lot can talk :lol2:

I will try not to go too off topic by saying locusts are far better then crix..... crix breed at room temp... locusts like it hot ironically enough so not very likely to breed :no1:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> haha
> 
> just made my mums bf move the viv all over my room, going nar i dont like it there..nar other way..nar bk there..hmm... hehee


haha nice one!

i've just wrote a shopping list and decided that once my assignments out of the way i'm gonna do the background  that means friday is set aside for shopping  better make sure my eco soil left over from darwin is drying out nicely


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

well i couldn't wait until tuesday....so i kinda started the handling yesterday 

he's so cute! you can see when he's thinking about jumping so you can get your hand there ready and it ends with a lil pounce instead of a leap, so sweet!!

i coax him onto my hand and let him walk from one the other a couple of times before letting him back onto his plant. seems perfectly fine with this, infact when i moved my second hand away so he could get to the plant he turned around and started walking up my arm. my plan is to do this every day gradually increasing the amount of time he's out until he's completely relaxed with being handled. he's settled back on his favourite leaf already


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> well i couldn't wait until tuesday....so i kinda started the handling yesterday
> 
> he's so cute! you can see when he's thinking about jumping so you can get your hand there ready and it ends with a lil pounce instead of a leap, so sweet!!
> 
> i coax him onto my hand and let him walk from one the other a couple of times before letting him back onto his plant. seems perfectly fine with this, infact when i moved my second hand away so he could get to the plant he turned around and started walking up my arm. my plan is to do this every day gradually increasing the amount of time he's out until he's completely relaxed with being handled. he's settled back on his favourite leaf already


:no1: :no1: :no1: Good to hear


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

am i doing anything wrong?


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> am i doing anything wrong?


Seems fine although waiting a couple more days would be better :whistling2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Seems fine although waiting a couple more days would be better :whistling2:


thought you might say that! i couldn't wait lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> thought you might say that! i couldn't wait lol


:lol2: I know that feeling, but in future try to wait : victory:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

its only a couple of days before the 2week mark  feel like i'm being told off


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> its only a couple of days before the 2week mark  feel like i'm being told off


Oooohhh don't worry then :lol2: I thought it was under 1 week not 2... thats fine then : victory:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Oooohhh don't worry then :lol2: I thought it was under 1 week not 2... thats fine then : victory:


lol its a fortnight tuesday  gone really quick


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> lol its a fortnight tuesday  gone really quick


:no1: Brill, don't worry you are doing it textbook :2thumb:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> :no1: Brill, don't worry you are doing it textbook :2thumb:


woop woop


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Made me smile just, the one cresty had 2 crickets sitting on it's head!! They obviously know where the safest place is!!:2thumb:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Made me smile just, the one cresty had 2 crickets sitting on it's head!! They obviously know where the safest place is!!:2thumb:


haha i've had that with darwin, he's had a locust on his back! can't hide from those eyes tho!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Where is Dr.Love?? With Crestie Chris maybe??:lol2::lol2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

lol maybe they are!

my crestie just did something very odd!
as he was pooping he was licking it then he kinda pulled it out started to walk off with it :s thinking he was gonna eat it i took the lid off and he ran off so i've took it out. i noramlly find his poos on the blue roll, was he tryin to move it down there or could have been actually tryin to eat it? it looked the same as his other poos.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm still here but I don't have much time to get on.... now the suns out I have a life :lol2:


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> lol maybe they are!
> 
> my crestie just did something very odd!
> as he was pooping he was licking it then he kinda pulled it out started to walk off with it :s thinking he was gonna eat it i took the lid off and he ran off so i've took it out. i noramlly find his poos on the blue roll, was he tryin to move it down there or could have been actually tryin to eat it? it looked the same as his other poos.


 
Lol that is rather random i cant say that i have had the same =p maybe he collects them :whistling2:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

haha i think he's tidy and wants them all to be on the floor! he's stuck to the faunarium on the side the heat mat is.....heat mats' gone off now so he's not burnt lol

oh and darwin's goin outside today for the first this year  pictures!!!!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Where is Dr.Love?? With Crestie Chris maybe??:lol2::lol2:


im here! lol college is back on now, sigh. but i got another top mark yey! 
i have loads to do tomorrow though..will still be on hehe


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

grrr i want to start handling isaac!!!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> grrr i want to start handling isaac!!!


Pick him up then!!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> grrr i want to start handling isaac!!!


i just got riff-raff out, he's still quite jumpy but then again i did wake him up :S lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Pick him up then!!


i just did!!! :O:O:O:O what will chris say?! :O 
was washing his viv, took all but 1 plant out that he was on, wiped it all down, washed the others n then thought..to hell with it! picked up the plant he was on, took it to my bed making sure if he jumped he wudnt fall and then nudged him slightly n he jumped on my knee, put my hand there and he walked on it, was walking nicely over my hands, jumped from them a couple of times, seemed to want to climb up my hair hehe was lookin about the room all inquisitive and i was talking to him n each time i did he looked at me  did that for abit, then took him bk to his viv, tried to put him back but he didnt want to hehe n when i did he ran bk up the sides when i stuck my face over the viv  not sure if he thought i was food, kept lookin at me n licking his lips like he does with his crix lol


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2010)

Meh if its been over a week you should be fine : victory:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Meh if its been over a week you should be fine : victory:


yes yes ^_^ hehe


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

woop woop


----------



## Rauri (Apr 2, 2010)

grats on getting him out for the first time,ive had mine nearly 4 weeks and been handling him for nearly 3,he jumps on my hand without any prodding now,still heads for the shoulder for a better view tho


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

i use deep heat or firey jacks, smear it all over your hands before you get them out, Ooh you should see them jump about.


----------



## Guest (Apr 14, 2010)

ginnerone said:


> i use deep heat or firey jacks, smear it all over your hands before you get them out, Ooh you should see them jump about.


:lol2: :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

congrats on getting him out for the first time


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> congrats on getting him out for the first time


thank you  going to weigh him tonight


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> thank you  going to weigh him tonight


did you get him weighed?

riff-raff's climbing on me as we speak  he seems to love coming out and having a good old wander and nose around! quite the little poser too.......


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Nice looking littlun:2thumb:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

nar i didnt weigh him, mum 4got the scales. lol 
currently baking soil


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> currently baking soil


Interesting hobby you have there!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Interesting hobby you have there!!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


lol im too poor to buy eco earth, so im drying out organic compost in the oven lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Nice looking littlun:2thumb:


thanks :2thumb: he's awesome :no1:


Dr. Love said:


> nar i didnt weigh him, mum 4got the scales. lol
> currently baking soil


i need to get some digital scales but keep forgetting :lol2:


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> thanks :2thumb: he's awesome :no1:
> 
> 
> i need to get some digital scales but keep forgetting :lol2:


hehe i need some digital scales too, can get them really cheap of ebay, bout 6 quid. =)

we cant let the crestie thread die out. got to keep in on the front page hehe :2thumb:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> hehe i need some digital scales too, can get them really cheap of ebay, bout 6 quid. =)
> 
> we cant let the crestie thread die out. got to keep in on the front page hehe :2thumb:


think asda would sell them pretty cheap too....i might brave it later

and we very much need to keep it goin :2thumb:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

i have just repotted all my plants with organic soil, prity hard with all their roots, gah. i hope i havent killed them by ripping at them hehe made a start on my background, will get more expanding foam and sort it out. offt. lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Dr. Love said:


> i have just repotted all my plants with organic soil, prity hard with all their roots, gah. i hope i havent killed them by ripping at them hehe made a start on my background, will get more expanding foam and sort it out. offt. lol


sounds good  i need to get silicon and small plants at some point....picnic time tomorrow tho:2thumb:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

lets not let this die out guys!!!!!!! random chat!!!

i've just started my background, cut holes in the old background and put the pots in held by cocktail sticks then covered 2/3 of it in brown silicon and dried out eco earth. once its dry i shall tip off any excess eco and cover the rest of it, so far so good  

bug night tonight


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> lets not let this die out guys!!!!!!! random chat!!!
> 
> i've just started my background, cut holes in the old background and put the pots in held by cocktail sticks then covered 2/3 of it in brown silicon and dried out eco earth. once its dry i shall tip off any excess eco and cover the rest of it, so far so good
> 
> bug night tonight


 
Hehe its really weird, i actually look forward to bug night, which is tonight in my case, is that strange lol?!?

hehe you lot are going to alot of effort to get these back grounds and stuff right... hope it all turns out ok for ya.

was in the supermarket the other day and i brought some basil plants, for cooking, but was wondering them being edible if i could put the plants once ive had my use out of them in my viv, would supermarkets put stuff in the soil, could i clean/repot them? they smell really nice so i thought it could be an idea :2thumb:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Zak196 said:


> Hehe its really weird, i actually look forward to bug night, which is tonight in my case, is that strange lol?!?
> 
> hehe you lot are going to alot of effort to get these back grounds and stuff right... hope it all turns out ok for ya.
> 
> was in the supermarket the other day and i brought some basil plants, for cooking, but was wondering them being edible if i could put the plants once ive had my use out of them in my viv, would supermarkets put stuff in the soil, could i clean/repot them? they smell really nice so i thought it could be an idea :2thumb:


my background is complete  and looks quite good, i shall post a pic at some point.

it would depend whether basil is edible for gecko's, it might be safe for us but not for them. and i'm with you on the smell! when i was at uni i had a huge basil plant in my room, smelt lovely :flrt:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

riff-raff has grew  not sure precisely how much but he is now 4.5", first time i've measured him properly, also i think he has a bulge starting. not the best pic, but maybe male?!










ewwww i just got pooped on!! funny thing is he lifted one of his back legs as he was doing it!


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Yum... my lizards do a little shuffle with their bottom to wipe after... did yours?


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

haha nah he kinda side-stepped and walked off! i was like cheers dude! lol


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

He's so sweet! Looking at your other piccy I was wondering whether he has a grippy pad on his tail as well? Just wondering because I think my blue geckos might?


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

yh the tip of his tail is flat and sticky, he uses it quite a lot too when climbing from one object to another


----------



## simooshy (Mar 12, 2010)

Cool! So I'm not just imagining things...:blush:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

haha seems not!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

anyone know if my exo-terra heat wave rainforest heat mat (4watt) can be buried under the substrate or not?? 

not sure whether to do this incase theres a problem with the mat and i need to remove it but i feel it looks better than having it stuck to the side of the terra.

cheers 
Laura


----------



## Rauri (Apr 2, 2010)

not sure,mines stuck to the side.i got pooped on today carrying out climbing experiments,little bugger wiped his bum on my arm too :devil:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Rauri said:


> not sure,mines stuck to the side.i got pooped on today carrying out climbing experiments,little bugger wiped his bum on my arm too :devil:


oooooooo what experiments? beer can?
hahahahaha at least riff-raff didn't wipe! then again that makes him mingin lol delightful creatures cresties!


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Lol Geoffrey has never pooed on me, although he always cocks one of his legs, sometimes both, look really funny lol, what delightful lunchtime conversation!

Just ordered some magnaturals, should come monday tuesday, anyone else got them, are they good? > i got the food ledge and vines.


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Got the mushroom double dish ledge and a standard rock dish ledge, but they don't use them for feeding or drinking yet. They do use them for resting on though.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i've got the planter, small ledge and feeding/water dish in the rock look. not got them in yet as riff-raff's only in a faunarium, they do look good tho


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

oh my i want this lil cutie!!!


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> oh my i want this lil cutie!!!
> image
> image


 
Hehe thats exactly the same morph as my Geoffrey, although Geofs getting tiger like stripes down his sides, looks awsome when fired up. :2thumb:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i really want him/her but am torn because i don't wanna end with 2 males and have to re-home one. i'm in love with the lil guy tho!!!! i may just talk mum around and go a drive to get him/her lol


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i really want him/her but am torn because i don't wanna end with 2 males and have to re-home one. i'm in love with the lil guy tho!!!! i may just talk mum around and go a drive to get him/her lol


 
Hehe well thats still a baby you could house it in another flaunarium, they are very cheap, then save up the funds incase you need another viv hehe, i thinking of getting another soob


----------



## Rauri (Apr 2, 2010)

ooo hes cute.id love another crestie but ive an old aquarium im about to make a full wrap around rock wall on 3 sides with built in hides etc (i love making stuff) so i guess its a leo next for me


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i have a spare wilko's fish tank that i had to buy as my faunarium hadn't arrived when riff-raff was due to so i could house him/her in that, i'd like to be able to keep the 2 together but obv if one is male and one female then i couldn't until mature and if both male they might fight. still really wanting the lil one tho! think i'm gonna have to talk mum round.....shouldn't take much!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

recent piccies of issac...who i think is a girl. 

Imageshack - photo0336.jpg
Imageshack - photo0335u.jpg
Imageshack - photo0334.jpg
Imageshack - photo0333a.jpg
Imageshack - photo0332p.jpg

imageshack is rubbish. so yea. ul have to click the links


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Dr. Love said:


> imageshack is rubbish. so yea. ul have to click the links


Try Photobucket then!!


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> Try Photobucket then!!


effort? lol


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

awww he's very similar to Riff-Raff, who is not keen on the newbie Frankie....second introduction tonight...wish me luck!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> awww he's very similar to Riff-Raff, who is not keen on the newbie Frankie....second introduction tonight...wish me luck!


You got another one then??


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> You got another one then??


i did indeed...didn't take me long lol drove down to essex sat night to pick him/her up, well mum drove 

he's a lil frogbutt, about 8 weeks old and just over an inch big, i'll weigh him tonight if i can keep him still long enough! :lol2:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

darwin2 said:


> i did indeed...didn't take me long lol drove down to essex sat night to pick him/her up, well mum drove
> 
> he's a lil frogbutt, about 8 weeks old and just over an inch big, i'll weigh him tonight if i can keep him still long enough! :lol2:


The liitlun from your earlier post??


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

rob2278 said:


> The liitlun from your earlier post??


yh :flrt:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

:2thumb:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

i'll try and get some pics tonight


----------



## Rauri (Apr 2, 2010)

ah you went and got him:gasp:,grats hes a stunner : victory:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> i did indeed...didn't take me long lol drove down to essex sat night to pick him/her up, well mum drove
> 
> he's a lil frogbutt, about 8 weeks old and just over an inch big, i'll weigh him tonight if i can keep him still long enough! :lol2:


aww he sounds TEEEEENNNNYYYY 
and yea he does look alot like riff lol his grown


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

hehe both your cresties look a lot like my geoffrey aswell, will try get some piccies up later, his colours are looking amazing after shed, really bright!

Darwin - your new arrivial is really sweet, congrats


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

cheers guys he's awesome, so different to Riff-Raff, very confident and runs rather than jumps  he's got this lil waddle too sooo cute  takin the dog a walk then they should be awake so piccies time


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

im getn crestie babys
WOOOOOOOOOOOO:2thumb:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> im getn crestie babys
> WOOOOOOOOOOOO:2thumb:


:no1: :no1: :no1: ..... now just to choose a morph :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> :no1: :no1: :no1: ..... now just to choose a morph :whistling2: :lol2:


already deecided
getn pinstripe, extreme harlequin on thursday
and a harly flame next month 

:mf_dribble:


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> already deecided
> getn pinstripe, extreme harlequin on thursday
> and a harly flame next month
> 
> :mf_dribble:


Good choice sir :no1:


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> Good choice sir :no1:


im rather pleased that they didnt have flying geckos in stock as i have grown rather fond of cresties these last few weeks same with leos.


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

congrats on the expected arrival of your lil ones 
i've just had mine out making friends, went quite well but they've gone to bed seperately! 
took about 50 pics that i've trawled through to find some really cute ones, so enjoy 
Not the best pic but shows his teenyness!








Riff-Raff








love this pic 








my lil guys


----------



## Rauri (Apr 2, 2010)

the wee fella looks like hes about to pounce in the last pic :lol2:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> congrats on the expected arrival of your lil ones
> i've just had mine out making friends, went quite well but they've gone to bed seperately!
> took about 50 pics that i've trawled through to find some really cute ones, so enjoy
> Not the best pic but shows his teenyness!
> ...


aww how are they getting along?


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

hehe Frankie was following Riff-Raff everywhere! gettin on pretty well, no fightin or signs or aggression..at least i don't think lol the cutest thing happened but i couldnt take a pic cause they where on both my hands, Riff-Raff was sitting looking out the window and Frankie put his nose on Riff's foot and started licking him  he licked all over his foot and leg...it was very very cute indeed :flrt:


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> hehe Frankie was following Riff-Raff everywhere! gettin on pretty well, no fightin or signs or aggression..at least i don't think lol the cutest thing happened but i couldnt take a pic cause they where on both my hands, Riff-Raff was sitting looking out the window and Frankie put his nose on Riff's foot and started licking him  he licked all over his foot and leg...it was very very cute indeed :flrt:


awwwww i want two now! lol i wonder if he was 'tasting' him hehe


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

hehe get a fish tank from wilko's and sneak a baby into it! lol 

my problem is i'm very spontaneous and impulsive...i see, i want, i do what i can to get it lol


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> hehe get a fish tank from wilko's and sneak a baby into it! lol
> 
> my problem is i'm very spontaneous and impulsive...i see, i want, i do what i can to get it lol


haha i kno mum wants one and my tank is plenty big enough for two. i guess i will have to perswade her abit more


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

you will  keep showing her pics of babies and tellin her about them and you'll have another one before you know it


----------



## Ninjaaa23 (Jan 22, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> congrats on the expected arrival of your lil ones
> i've just had mine out making friends, went quite well but they've gone to bed seperately!
> took about 50 pics that i've trawled through to find some really cute ones, so enjoy
> Not the best pic but shows his teenyness!
> ...


:flrt:their so cute its unbeleivable


----------



## Rauri (Apr 2, 2010)

i want two now as well :gasp: seth might get a g/f when hes older


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Ninjaaa23 said:


> :flrt:their so cute its unbeleivable


hehe thanks 



Rauri said:


> i want two now as well :gasp: seth might get a g/f when hes older


he'll love you forever if you get him a gf! :flrt:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

impactation fears solved today 

mooching around my local garden centre, also supplier of bugs, was in the aquatic centre and spotted the perfect thing to stop impactation...at least i hope anyway!

its hessian squares for the lining of water plant baskets in get this....45cm squares! how perfect! cut holes in for the plants and bob's your uncle (or grandad in my case ) and it was only £1.95 for 3 squares, bargain :no1:

also got a mini dragon tree for £2.99...all in all a good day :flrt:

however i'm not sure impaction is going to be a problem as it appears Frankie is not keen on locusts and i can't stand crickets, he loves his repashy and fruit tho, think i've got a veggie on my hands


----------



## Dr. Love (Mar 10, 2010)

darwin2 said:


> impactation fears solved today
> 
> mooching around my local garden centre, also supplier of bugs, was in the aquatic centre and spotted the perfect thing to stop impactation...at least i hope anyway!
> 
> ...


lucky!!!! mine hates repashy


----------



## Zak196 (Mar 3, 2010)

Hehe congrats on your lil guys geting on darwin, i want another now too, i could get one, have got a space exo already, so its very tempting, just got to find the right one =) needs to be female and about a year i rekon, that would be perfect as im not sure what sex Geoffrey is although ima asssume male.

Also Congrats ninja on your soon to be new arrivals  good choices on morphs aswell btw. very nice.


----------



## Guest (Apr 27, 2010)

Milkshake!!!


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

all flavours of repashy? mine are on mango atm, gonna get another base mix soon and mix the peach nectar up. 

i've put my exo together a bit more today, placed the plants where i want them so just gotta seal the background in and plant it up 

i'm hoping i've either got 2 females or 1 of each. 2 males would mean no breeding in the future


----------



## Rauri (Apr 2, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> image
> MY Milkshake!!!



brings all the boys to the yard?


----------



## hexem (May 14, 2009)

If your gecko doesn't take to the diet straight away don't give up giving it..you can continue to leave it in for a week, replace fresh food everyday and keep it up (hold up on feeding live during this period) it could take up to a week, as long as there watered and healthy there will be no problems, tho i'm sure many won't like doing this.

They could still also be eating even if you think there not, they eat smaller amounts of diet compared to other foods/live etc. :welcome:


----------



## darwin2 (Mar 20, 2010)

Crestie Chris said:


> image
> Milkshake!!!





Rauri said:


> brings all the boys to the yard?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/505598-my-milkshake-brings-all-boys.html


----------

